# Reo P 67



## DoubleD

redeyedancer said:


> I am still in the testing stage this is by no means a finished product I still have some work to do on this mod .
> Your grand doors will work with this mod .I thought I would share with you folks were I am at with the project . The on off switch is not built in the button on this mod I don't have it installed as of yet . The button is delrin I may end up with a aluminum button still not sure.


https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/reo-p-67-prototype.708969/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

I like how it's still a reo inside with a facelift!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands

i like it. the rounded corners should be a much better feel in the hand and it also looks much cleaner on top.


----------



## Viper_SA

Now I just have to wait for the economy version.... lol


----------



## Alex

DoubleD said:


> https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/reo-p-67-prototype.708969/

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pics were not showing...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks for sharing @DoubleD

This looks great and looks like it will be very comfortable
I like how the normal Reo doors will fit

Am interested to hear about the voltdrop on the new internals

Will definitely want one of these! Winner winner

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## groovyvaperman

Rob Fisher said:


> Pics were not showing...
> View attachment 37716
> View attachment 37717
> View attachment 37718
> View attachment 37719


Thank you trying to see the pics were killing me.guess ive got a new goal obtain one of these bad boys

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

Very Very Nice 

If i had the finances i would get this in a beat. Round edges, flush 510, side fire button and the same quality as a Reo. OMG

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

What @kimbo said, especially the flush fitting top, no overhang


----------



## rogue zombie

OH MY WORD. I MUST HAVE....

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

The only thing... I do like the current button.

But I'm over it already. Hopefully day 1 for me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

r0gue z0mbie said:


> The only thing... I do like the current button.
> 
> But I'm over it already. Hopefully day 1 for me.


I am sure @hands will come to the rescue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

Definitely have to have one..... or two


----------



## DoubleD

It needs to grow on me still, since im not into 22mm attys. Would love to see a side by side comparison with a Woodvile and Grand.


It could be possible that I love my Grand way to much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

DoubleD said:


> It needs to grow on me still, since im not into 22mm attys. Would love to see a side by side comparison with a Woodvile and Grand.
> 
> 
> It could be possible that I love my Grand way to much


Pfft... "needs to grow on me."

It's the new Reo. No growing needed. It's the new Reo 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DoubleD

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Pfft... "needs to grow on me."
> 
> It's the new Reo. No growing needed. It's the new Reo
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



hahaha Ya I guess I'm one of those guys that think "if it aint broke, no need to fix/change it" 

Maybe the SL version will bowl me.... but as it stands, I prefer the Grand

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

DoubleD said:


> hahaha Ya I guess I'm one of those guys that think "if it aint broke, no need to fix/change it"
> 
> Maybe the SL version will bowl me.... but as it stands, I prefer the Grand


Ya it's definitely not broken. 

But i do think the internal design is a step forward.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ya it's definitely not broken.
> 
> But i do think the internal design is a step forward.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk





r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ya it's definitely not broken.
> 
> But i do think the internal design is a step forward.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Shorter contact points does seem like a better idea considering conductivity/voltage drop, now we just need to see how much of a difference it makes.

On a side note, I'd love to hear what @Andre thinks of the new design?


----------



## Andre

DoubleD said:


> Shorter contact points does seem like a better idea considering conductivity/voltage drop, now we just need to see how much of a difference it makes.
> 
> On a side note, I'd love to hear what @Andre thinks of the new design?


I love it. 
The side button is better from an ergonomical point of view, but more prone to firing in pockets, bags and cupholders than the top button. One will have to lock it more assiduously, Also a little more difficult to get Noalox in there. 
See a raw tumbled one in my future!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Jakey

I think this is going to be my gateway back to reoville.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Jakey said:


> I think this is going to be my gateway back to reoville.


Finally! A positive use for the word "gateway"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe

I think this reo will make a big change in the market because it does fit 22mm atties properly. We might see a lot more squonkers in the future as long as it's a reasonable price

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The new REO being made!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac

Awesome!


----------



## Silver

Looks super @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for posting

I think this is going to be a need to have for me !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo

I forsee a lot of "from me to me" under the xmas tree this year lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

@Rob Fisher , I see he made two, one for each of us.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

I've just noticed it will have the same feel in the hand as the woodvil in terms of shape. 
It will just be more durable and smaller

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Anyone have any idea yet of what the expected price range will be?


----------



## Alex

It's going to be great.


----------



## Petrus

According to the guys on the ECF forum it looks like the 180$ range.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

I wonder what the rand will be like against the dollar in Jan.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Well, at $180 and the current exchange rate, I won't be ordering one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

I will be furious at Zuma, but my name is on the list.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Ok, so it`s January and I thought I’d resurrect this post. Seeing as I have a 1 year vaperversary coming up, I wanted to get me one of these as a present. From me to me. After reading the ECF threads on the P67 it seems like the first batch will be released like the Woodvil`s. It will be put up on the Reosmods website on a certain date and time and people will be able to purchase. There seems to be a lot of interest in the P67. Now this begs the question, will there be any left over for a pre order via @Oupa ? For the lucky ones that have an account with Reosmods, you know who you are, getting the P67 should not be a problem, however for us mere mortals I have a strange feeling that we might have to wait for the second production run. If that is indeed the case I see a DNA200 in my future while we wait for the next run. What are your thoughts on this or should one just be positive?


Side note: I also noticed talk of a P69. Now I’m not sure if it was just the Yanks sense of humour (there was a link to a REO-TV..a REO with a television screen) or will there be a second iteration of the P design.


----------



## Christos

Blu_Marlin said:


> Ok, so it`s January and I thought I’d resurrect this post. Seeing as I have a 1 year vaperversary coming up, I wanted to get me one of these as a present. From me to me. After reading the ECF threads on the P67 it seems like the first batch will be released like the Woodvil`s. It will be put up on the Reosmods website on a certain date and time and people will be able to purchase. There seems to be a lot of interest in the P67. Now this begs the question, will there be any left over for a pre order via @Oupa ? For the lucky ones that have an account with Reosmods, you know who you are, getting the P67 should not be a problem, however for us mere mortals I have a strange feeling that we might have to wait for the second production run. If that is indeed the case I see a DNA200 in my future while we wait for the next run. What are your thoughts on this or should one just be positive?
> 
> 
> Side note: I also noticed talk of a P69. Now I’m not sure if it was just the Yanks sense of humour (there was a link to a REO-TV..a REO with a television screen) or will there be a second iteration of the P design.


I'm not a patient person in general. 
I think the vape gods might bless you with a P67 if you ask nicely. 

With that in mind the dna 200 is a wonderful board. The cloudmaker whiteout seems like a winner but it won't work with the dna 200 board and bf add on unless you use a lipo battery pack. Also I don't think the design will be up to scratch in comparison to a reo. 

I would say why not get the DNA200 now and pray hard for a reo P67.


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Christos said:


> I'm not a patient person in general.
> I think the vape gods might bless you with a P67 if you ask nicely.
> 
> With that in mind the dna 200 is a wonderful board. The cloudmaker whiteout seems like a winner but it won't work with the dna 200 board and bf add on unless you use a lipo battery pack. Also I don't think the design will be up to scratch in comparison to a reo.
> 
> I would say why not get the DNA200 now and pray hard for a reo P67.


I’ve put my hands together and bowed my head in prayer. I am however a patient person. If I’m not blessed with a P67 form the first run I’m sure the DNA200 and ESCRIBE will keep me occupied until the next release.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Blu_Marlin said:


> I’ve put my hands together and bowed my head in prayer. I am however a patient person. If I’m not blessed with a P67 form the first run I’m sure the DNA200 and ESCRIBE will keep me occupied until the next release.


Now to ask @Rob Fisher to click twice for you when he stays up all night to be the first person to click. ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

One of you Reonauts asked me to add a P67 to my first order but I can't for the life of me remember who it was? @Petrus was you you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> One of you Reonauts asked me to add a P67 to my first order but I can't for the life of me remember who it was? @Petrus was you you


*cough cough * @Blu_Marlin


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> *cough cough * @Blu_Marlin



Yip got him on the list. It's someone else that asked me ages ago...


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Christos said:


> *cough cough * @Blu_Marlin


Yes that would be me.....

Thanks @Christos . Nudge, nudge, wink, wink.........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> One of you Reonauts asked me to add a P67 to my first order but I can't for the life of me remember who it was? @Petrus was you you


@Rob Fisher, the light is green,add me. Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher, the light is green,add me. Thanks



Ahhhh I thought it was you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh I thought it was you!


I see the guys on the ecf forum also got a "add me to your list " as long as my arm.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Petrus said:


> I see the guys on the ecf forum also got a "add me to your list " as long as my arm.


Not your list @Rob Fisher... lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Petrus said:


> I will be furious at Zuma, but *my name is on the list*.





Rob Fisher said:


> Yip got him on the list. It's someone else that asked me ages ago...


From his post above, seems it might quite possibly be @Petrus.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> From his post above, seems it might quite possibly be @Petrus.



Yip it's him! Thanks @Andre!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

I have a suspicion that @DoubleD really wants to be on that list

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

BumbleBee said:


> I have a suspicion that @DoubleD really wants to be on that list



I'm actually holding off on this run, I'm pretty content with my double SL + O16 combo.
The second run might be different because I visit a wise man in koringberg from time to time and he will most likely have a P67 to taught me with

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally some pictures of the production unit and a video will see the light of day tomorrow! We are getting close to P67 day my peeps!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally some pictures of the production unit and a video will see the light of day tomorrow! We are getting close to P67 day my peeps!



 Yay I`m tired of flinching every time the rand weaken against the dollar.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD

I love how simple the 'on/off' switch is

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

DoubleD said:


> I love how simple the 'on/off' switch is



This post gave me FOMO.
That black wrinkle looks stunning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DoubleD

Christos said:


> This post gave me FOMO.
> That black wrinkle looks stunning.



I'm loving that grey hammertone one in the video


----------



## Christos

DoubleD said:


> I'm loving that grey hammertone one in the video


Anything with tits or hammertone and Im in love

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD

Christos said:


> Anything with tits or hammertone and Im in love



 Totally agree

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nimatek

Uncle Rob you are making my fomo reach new levels! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Moist

Do you think he will release an "update" for us "normal" Reo users where we could possibly upgrade to that button setup(keeping the button on top, just with the better looking, and assuming functioning, setup)? The place where the juice feeds in looks much cleaner and that there would be a lot less cases of leaks...


----------



## DoubleD

Moist said:


> Do you think he will release an "update" for us "normal" Reo users where we could possibly upgrade to that button setup(keeping the button on top, just with the better looking, and assuming functioning, setup)? The place where the juice feeds in looks much cleaner and that there would be a lot less cases of leaks...



I've never had any leaks with both my grands but I have the new SS 510 so could be why. As for the different design of the P67;
The 'juice feed' system is still the same, the only difference on the P67 is the contact points, its a side fire mod like the woodies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moist

DoubleD said:


> I've never had any leaks with both my grands but I have the new SS 510 so could be why. As for the different design of the P67;
> The 'juice feed' system is still the same, the only difference on the P67 is the contact points, its a side fire mod like the woodies.



Ah, I don't think I looked at the image properly. In the second image in the OP, it looks like he's done away with the annoying "screw" positive post. I'm not sure exactly where my leak issues are coming from though :/


----------



## DoubleD

Moist said:


> Ah, I don't think I looked at the image properly. In the second image in the OP, it looks like he's done away with the annoying "screw" positive post. I'm not sure exactly where my leak issues are coming from though :/



Yeah the "screw" positive post thingy, is now on the left hand side, kinda like the woodies but also slightly different. I try getting some close up pics to show the differences.


Regarding the leaks you have, have you got the old 510 setup or the new one?


----------



## Moist

DoubleD said:


> Yeah the "screw" positive post thingy, is now on the left hand side, kinda like the woodies but also slightly different. I try getting some close up pics to show the differences.
> 
> 
> Regarding the leaks you have, have you got the old 510 setup or the new one?


Ah thanks, that would be great.

With regards to the leaks. I'm not sure which setup. I bought my Reo mini about a year ago? Is that old or new? :x If it's old, where can I get the new one? I have tried looking on reosmods.com but can't seem to find anything.


----------



## DoubleD

Moist said:


> Ah thanks, that would be great.
> 
> With regards to the leaks. I'm not sure which setup. I bought my Reo mini about a year ago? Is that old or new? :x If it's old, where can I get the new one? I have tried looking on reosmods.com but can't seem to find anything.



Check the positive pin where you screw in your atty, if its a copper pin with a screwdriver slot, its the old style, if its SS then its the new 510 setup.
I'm assuming your Reo has the old style 510, if so, I'd also think your leaking issue is the positive pin, they are known to crack when reassembling them (usually from over tightening the nipple) Now, there are some fixes, but the best fix of all is ordering a upgrade kit from VapourMountain, the kit includes a brand new center pin which should fix your leak.

Edit: VM will have a Reo pre order soon, so you'll be able to get a brand spanking new reo when ever that happens.


----------



## WARMACHINE

How is the juice fed into the atty from the bottle ?


----------



## WARMACHINE

How is the juice fed into the atty from the bottle ?


----------



## DoubleD

WARMACHINE said:


> How is the juice fed into the atty from the bottle ?



Check this video, at the 4:14 mark he shows exactly how it works 



Edit: BF atomizers have a hole through the 510 positive contact, which allows the juice to flow on to your wick.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Announcement from Rob at Reosmods!

Sale date for the P67 is on the 26th of Feb at 5pm eastern time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

How many are you ordering @Rob Fisher?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> How many are you ordering @Rob Fisher?



5.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

@Rob Fisher, remember to count me in.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> @Rob Fisher, remember to count me in.



I haven't forgotten @Petrus... you are on the list.


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't forgotten @Petrus... you are on the list.


Awwww, great thanks Oom Rob. At least I can sleep tonight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

5 for yourself?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> 5 for yourself?



Nope... 2 are for me and the rest for others.


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... 2 are for me and the rest for others.


I'm so tempted to make it 6 but i must restrain! Good show. *takes hat off *

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> Announcement from Rob at Reosmods!
> 
> Sale date for the P67 is on the 26th of Feb at 5pm eastern time!


 Been waiting patiently for that announcement. Thanks @Rob Fisher you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

Rob Fisher said:


> 2 are for me


looking forward to your review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Moist said:


> Ah thanks, that would be great.
> 
> With regards to the leaks. I'm not sure which setup. I bought my Reo mini about a year ago? Is that old or new? :x If it's old, where can I get the new one? I have tried looking on reosmods.com but can't seem to find anything.



The leaking is likely due to a busted rubber insulator. It's the piece of rubber that houses the positive pin, and does the job of separating the positive and negative in the 510 connection. The reason for this failure is caused by over tightening the atomizer, which places excessive force on the rubber grommet. Most of the clone RDA's that I've seen have a longer positive pin, which is usually the suspect in my opinion.

As @DoubleD mentioned, a replacement kit comes with that rubber part, and it's a quick fix.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pictures of the new P67 are now online awaiting the big sale that is imminent!

http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=46&Itemid=3

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## KB_314

That green door rocks!


----------



## SAVapeGear

Rob Fisher said:


> Pictures of the new P67 are now online awaiting the big sale that is imminent!
> 
> http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=46&Itemid=3


Hi @Rob Fisher 

What will the landed cost be on these more or less?


----------



## Rob Fisher

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi @Rob Fisher
> 
> What will the landed cost be on these more or less?



Around R4,300... I would imagine cheaper when Vapour Mountain finally manage to get some.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

P67 Sale gonna be real soon now!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> P67 Sale gonna be real soon now!
> View attachment 46527
> View attachment 46528
> View attachment 46529
> View attachment 46530
> View attachment 46531
> View attachment 46532


Oh my hat! That black and red one one is amazing! it reminds me of the deathstar!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> P67 Sale gonna be real soon now!
> View attachment 46527
> View attachment 46528
> View attachment 46529
> View attachment 46530
> View attachment 46531
> View attachment 46532


I got my eye on the white or the black wrinkle. Thinking of ordering one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I quite fancy the idea of the White Body with SL White door!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> I quite fancy the idea of the White Body with SL White door!


I'm liking the full body with a full door.

Should be easier now with the rand doing slightly better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Awww man


----------



## Lushen

Rob Fisher said:


> P67 Sale gonna be real soon now!
> View attachment 46527
> View attachment 46528
> View attachment 46529
> View attachment 46530
> View attachment 46531
> View attachment 46532


 
Sooooo sooooo sooooo tempting
I have to resist, I must resist, I..............
Ok, I might need it  Let me think about this

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Rob Fisher said:


> P67 Sale gonna be real soon now!
> View attachment 46527
> View attachment 46528
> View attachment 46529
> View attachment 46530
> View attachment 46531
> View attachment 46532


I`m super excited about this @Rob Fisher. The 26th cant come fast enough. I`m leaning towards all colours cant really make up my mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

P67's get released tonight!

Here is Rob showing the maintenance side of the P67!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Silver

Wow, these are great
I certainly do not NEED one, my one Reo has not been loaded with a juice for about 2 weeks
But I do WANT one

That shape gives it something desirable that I think an existing Reonaut will appreciate.

Not sure about the side fire button - its strange - when i first got the Reo I was a bit put off the top fire button, now i am confused about the side one. Lol

Raw tumbled for the win - without question - for me at least
But I will admit the colours look superb - better than on the normal Reo somehow.


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Wow, these are great
> I certainly do not NEED one, my one Reo has not been loaded with a juice for about 2 weeks
> But I do WANT one
> 
> That shape gives it something desirable that I think an existing Reonaut will appreciate.
> 
> Not sure about the side fire button - its strange - when i first got the Reo I was a bit put off the top fire button, now i am confused about the side one. Lol
> 
> Raw tumbled for the win - without question - for me at least
> But I will admit the colours look superb - better than on the normal Reo somehow.


Even some that didn't see the appeal of a reo are drooling over this, that white SL....hmmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

I'm supprised there are still quite a few in stock. I would have thought they would all be sold out by now.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just going to leave this here.

Reactions: Winner 11


----------



## Petrus

I wonder what is in transit???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Just going to leave this here.
> View attachment 46942


I assume a certain person in the Durban area is sitting in a camping chair with his skottel braai at the end of the driveway,waiting impatiently

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Robert Howes

I dont suppose you ordered extras??


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> I dont suppose you ordered extras??



Nope sorry Rob I didn't...


----------



## Robert Howes

Maybe Oupa will surprise us at the vape meet


----------



## Rob Fisher

Robert Howes said:


> Maybe Oupa will surprise us at the vape meet



Nope he won't...  It was a first come first served sale... but I'm sure if you ask @Oupa nicely now he will be able to order for stock.


----------



## Kaizer

Any update yet @Rob Fisher 

Waiting in anticipation for some pics/reviews.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Probably tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 47242
> View attachment 47243
> View attachment 47244
> View attachment 47245
> View attachment 47246
> View attachment 47247
> View attachment 47248
> View attachment 47249
> View attachment 47250
> View attachment 47251
> View attachment 47252
> View attachment 47253
> View attachment 47254
> View attachment 47255


Beautiful!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 47242
> View attachment 47243
> View attachment 47244
> View attachment 47245
> View attachment 47246
> View attachment 47247
> View attachment 47248
> View attachment 47249
> View attachment 47250
> View attachment 47251
> View attachment 47252
> View attachment 47253
> View attachment 47254
> View attachment 47255


Stunning @Rob Fisher. Love the raw tumbled, not the unfinished one with the holes in the door.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

Well its stripped (apart from the spring,why does he tighten those screws so much) now lets see what I'll do with it.


And for those of you wondering what the bigger hex head is for

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Well its stripped (apart from the spring,why does he tighten those screws so much) *now lets see what I'll do with it*.


Sell it to @Andre of course!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> Sell it to @Andre of course!!!



Theres no guarantee I can put it back together again @Andre

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Theres no guarantee I can put it back together again @Andre


I have total confidence in your ability to assemble it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lushen

Genosmate said:


> Well its stripped (apart from the spring,why does he tighten those screws so much) now lets see what I'll do with it.
> View attachment 47274
> 
> And for those of you wondering what the bigger hex head is for
> View attachment 47276


 
this might be the first post I want to actually dislike 
Did you even vape on it first before you stripped it? Can I use it for a bit for you first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Kaizer

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


>



NOWAYS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


>


Lol, you are ahead of their game!


----------



## VandaL

Andre said:


> Lol, you are ahead of their game!




^ His alter ego

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> I have total confidence in your ability to assemble it!



Looks like you were right Andre,I managed to put it back together and also because the person who owns it once sold me one of those kak coiling jigs I've given him a reminder.
I wanted to cut this Reo but I daren't.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Genosmate said:


> Looks like you were right Andre,I managed to put it back together and also because the person who owns it once sold me one of those kak coiling jigs I've given him a reminder.
> I wanted to cut this Reo but I daren't.
> View attachment 47435
> View attachment 47436
> View attachment 47437


Was it just polished? 
I was thinking of getting a white one but now the aluminum polished is looking like a winner.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate

Christos said:


> Was it just polished?
> I was thinking of getting a white one but now the aluminum polished is looking like a winner.



Not sure if you could just polish out the tumbled finish,here is a quick look at how I do it.
First I take off the tumbled finish using a 'scotchbrite' wheel.You could use wet and dry paper or a scotchbrite pad.



Then I wet sand it by hand,starting with 600 grit all the way up to 2000 grit



Then I start polishing with a stitched wheel and brown compound,moving onto loose fold wheels with blue compound,this is what it looks like after



Then i give it a final polish with white compound and then last a clean with a microfibre and Maizena to finish it.
Everything up to the polishing stage can be done by hand (the more and finer wet sanding you do,the better the finish) and I think you could then polish it with a polish like Autosol (personally I'd try the marine shine) or Meguirs,would take a while but I think you'd do OK.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Genosmate - John you are the man! Looks beautiful.... Chicken Dinner stuff! Thank you so much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Looks like you were right Andre,I managed to put it back together and also because the person who owns it once sold me one of those kak coiling jigs I've given him a reminder.
> I wanted to cut this Reo but I daren't.
> View attachment 47435
> View attachment 47436
> View attachment 47437
> [/QUO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

I had the pleasure of holding and vaping on Rob's new P67 at the vape meet
It feels very comfortable in the hand with the curves
Felt slightly lighter than a normal Reo but that could be my imagination

Then, the side fire button.

Feels good. Very convenient being on the side. But feels different and Im not used to it. I suppose a few days of using it and the normal top fire button will seem strange.

Not mad about the fire button not having a metal finish. But it does feel very good and works beautifully.

I definitely want a raw tumbled non SL P67 at some point.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex

That's awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Looks like you were right Andre,I managed to put it back together and also because the person who owns it once sold me one of those kak coiling jigs I've given him a reminder.
> I wanted to cut this Reo but I daren't.
> View attachment 47435
> View attachment 47436
> View attachment 47437


I like that button much more than the black one. How did you do it please @Genosmate?


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> I like that button much more than the black one. How did you do it please @Genosmate?


I turned it on a lathe Andre,made from a useless coiling jig I bought from @Rob Fisher a long time ago and I told him I would make something useful from it.So far I have made two buttons for mods and a tool for pulling caps off RDA's.
TBH after the button was finished and I looked at the photo I thought it might look better with more of a chamfer/bevel but Rob liked it so it stays.
Must say that stripping and reassembling the P67 is a breeze.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

P67 back from @Genosmate in Knysna after being polished to a mirror finish!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> P67 back from @Genosmate in Knysna after being polished to a mirror finish!
> View attachment 47749
> View attachment 47750
> View attachment 47751
> View attachment 47752
> View attachment 47753
> View attachment 47754


 DIBS!
That button is a marked improvement on the original for me. I might just have to order a raw tumbled P67 from Reosmods for similar treatment.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 47753
> View attachment 47754


looks like Santa got his grubby little hands on your mod

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> DIBS!
> That button is a marked improvement on the original for me. I might just have to order a raw tumbled P67 from Reosmods for similar treatment.



 And wait till you see the new button for the other P67 from @hands!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> P67 back from @Genosmate in Knysna after being polished to a mirror finish!
> View attachment 47749

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spydro

Traxxx: TRA/Black Anodized w/Manta V1/V2 Hybrid #1
Magpixxx: White/Black Anodized w/Manta V1/V2 Hybid #2
Graxxx: Hammertone/SL TRA w/Rogue

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 13


----------



## Andre

Spydro said:


> Traxxx: TRA/Black Anodized w/Manta V1/V2 Hybrid #1
> Magpixxx: White/Black Anodized w/Manta V1/V2 Hybid #2
> Graxxx: Hammertone/SL TRA w/Rogue


Stunning, and in true Spydro style. Here is a Reo pictures thread as well: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/show-us-your-reo-pics.t1667/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

I'm so envious @Spydro, that P67 is awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Wow wow wow!

I want the top one

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

My first set of P-67's... Loki and Thor.

I say "first" because... well... reos.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> My first set of P-67's... Loki and Thor.
> 
> I say "first" because... well... reos.
> 
> View attachment 47889


So nice to see a 22mm atty sitting flush on a Reo.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## WARMACHINE

Papa_Lazarou said:


> My first set of P-67's... Loki and Thor.
> 
> I say "first" because... well... reos.
> 
> View attachment 47889


Very pretty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE

Spydro said:


> Traxxx: TRA/Black Anodized w/Manta V1/V2 Hybrid #1
> Magpixxx: White/Black Anodized w/Manta V1/V2 Hybid #2
> Graxxx: Hammertone/SL TRA w/Rogue



WICKED !!!!! Please give us more

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

rogue zombie said:


> So nice to see a 22mm atty sitting flush on a Reo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Ain't it, though? No unsightly cup "neck" with these babies.

The doors still don't slide up with most 22mm's, but then I was never much of a "snik"er.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> Traxxx: TRA/Black Anodized w/Manta V1/V2 Hybrid #1
> Magpixxx: White/Black Anodized w/Manta V1/V2 Hybid #2
> Graxxx: Hammertone/SL TRA w/Rogue




Ooh, @Spydro - am loving the first one massively - TRAXX
The black side button goes very well with the black door 
Love it
Then I dont need to worry about trying to get it sent in for the button treatment as discussed above. Hehe

Thanks for sharing those pics. Stunning

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Ain't it, though? No unsightly cup "neck" with these babies.
> 
> The doors still don't slide up with most 22mm's, but then I was never much of a "snik"er.



Lovely @Papa_Lazarou 
I am normally a "down slider" when it comes to removing the door.
Lol... "Snik"er - is that an ECF phrase?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

I have a lonely nuppin that needs to be used. The P67 is my next purchase.
I might just pull the trigger next week if stock is still available. @Silver, @Alex, @Viper_SA ,@DoubleD anybody interested in a 2nd group buy?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Christos said:


> I have a lonely nuppin that needs to be used. The P67 is my next purchase.
> I might just pull the trigger next week if stock is still available. @Silver, @Alex, @Viper_SA ,@DoubleD anybody interested in a 2nd group buy?


I would be?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Andre said:


> I would be?


Sorry, I'm functioning on limited capacity this morning.


----------



## Christos

So it's just you and me @Andre? Ohm @johan?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Papa_Lazarou said:


> My first set of P-67's... Loki and Thor.
> 
> I say "first" because... well... reos.
> 
> View attachment 47889


These Black P67s looks Stunning !!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> These Black P67s looks Stunning !!!!


Are you in for a 2nd group buy @SAVapeGear?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> Are you in for a 2nd group buy @SAVapeGear?


Most of them is sold out on the website.

I think we should hold out until @Oupa decide to do a group buy.Maybe it will work out cheaper.

Price is a little high for me at this point in time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Still a few in stock. I'm waiting for my tax payout.

Get audited every year. *sigh*


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> Still a few in stock. I'm waiting for my tax payout.
> 
> Get audited every year. *sigh*


Yip.If you want to get more than 5K back.You get Audited. LOL

But tax season only start in June.Or are you still busy with 2015?


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Yip.If you want to get more than 5K back.You get Audited. LOL
> 
> But tax season only start in June.Or are you still busy with 2015?


Still busy with 2015. They only paid 2014 in November last year. After a year of them requesting documentation I submitted originally.


----------



## johan

Christos said:


> So it's just you and me @Andre? Ohm @johan?



Thanks for the invite, but I'm on the other side of the pond  ... and I'm still happy with my 1'st generation Reo Grand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @Christos 
I am also keen on a p67

Bnt am in no hurry

Would prefer to support VM and do it through them
I would like to check with oupa if he is planning on doing a P67 order and then i can let you know if i am in on your group buy. But if you need to go ahead, then go ahead without me


----------



## Alex

Silver said:


> Hi @Christos
> I am also keen on a p67
> 
> Bnt am in no hurry
> 
> Would prefer to support VM and do it through them
> I would like to check with oupa if he is planning on doing a P67 order and then i can let you know if i am in on your group buy. But if you need to go ahead, then go ahead without me



Same here @Christos, I'd prefer to get it through VM. No big hurry for me.


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Oupa will be doing a pre order shortly!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Ah man, when I calculate $200 at the current exchange rate, my calculator keeps giving me an insane figure.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

rogue zombie said:


> Ah man, when I calculate $200 at the current exchange rate, my calculator keeps giving me an insane figure.



At least for us in SA the rate of exchange has improved!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Rob Fisher said:


> At least for us in SA the rate of exchange has improved!


Ya, true, but a little more would be nice.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE

rogue zombie said:


> Ya, true, but a little more would be nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Yeah, remember the R6 days...wow....a REO for R 1200.00 no ways

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JC Okie

Okay...I ordered a P67 today. I figure it'll hit the mail Monday and I should have it by Wednesday...Thursday at the latest. I got a black wrinkle with a tumbled door. After seeing Rob Fisher's shiny new toy I'm thinking maybe I'll shine the door up. What I'm going to do in the meantime is put my circles door on it off one of my Grands. 

I held out as long as I could...but it turns out that I just couldn't resist the pull. The faster they disappeared from the site, the more panicky I got. Finally I just DID it, pushed that "Buy Now" button, and a wave of relief and well-being flooded over me. Aaaahhh. 

Now the wait is on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Petrus

JC Okie said:


> Okay...I ordered a P67 today. I figure it'll hit the mail Monday and I should have it by Wednesday...Thursday at the latest. I got a black wrinkle with a tumbled door. After seeing Rob Fisher's shiny new toy I'm thinking maybe I'll shine the door up. What I'm going to do in the meantime is put my circles door on it off one of my Grands.
> 
> I held out as long as I could...but it turns out that I just couldn't resist the pull. The faster they disappeared from the site, the more panicky I got. Finally I just DID it, pushed that "Buy Now" button, and a wave of relief and well-being flooded over me. Aaaahhh.
> 
> Now the wait is on.


@JC Okie , I agree 100%, first hit the buy now button, then think of the wife's responce. Now for your atty hunt. I vaped on my P67 yesterday, non stop and I must admit, what a blast. Enjoy your baby.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spydro

You won't regret it... about as close to your beloved 2015 Woodies as you can get in metal.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## JC Okie

Petrus said:


> @JC Okie , I agree 100%, first hit the buy now button, then think of the wife's responce. Now for your atty hunt. I vaped on my P67 yesterday, non stop and I must admit, what a blast. Enjoy your baby.


Actually, I ended up buying yet another Chalice III while I was there....it is my very favorite atty....so I've even got that covered. And I didn't need spousal approval...I just had to decide whether or not I needed electricity next month. LOL. I decided I could do without it...it's springtime here and I have a bunch of candles... Ha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

JC Okie said:


> Actually, I ended up buying yet another Chalice III while I was there....it is my very favorite atty....so I've even got that covered. And I didn't need spousal approval...I just had to decide whether or not I needed electricity next month. LOL. I decided I could do without it...it's springtime here and I have a bunch of candles... Ha.



18650 bats work well in flashlights .

Electricity is overrated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JC Okie

Spydro said:


> You won't regret it... about as close to your beloved 2015 Woodies as you can get in metal.


Yeah, Spydro.....when I saw you caved big time I just knew I had to do it. I love these 2015 Woodvils so much that I still have my doubts that anything will ever be able to beat them. But.....there's always room for one more, and as @Papa_Lazarou pointed out to me in his typical enabler fashion, if I don't get one, I'll always wonder.... That was just the nudge I needed. Now that I've ordered it, I wonder why I hesitated at all. I've been riding this train long enough that I should know by now that resistance is futile. I don't know why I even considered _not_ getting one. I mean, _what_ was I thinking???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JC Okie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> 18650 bats work well in flashlights .
> 
> Electricity is overrated.


Amen. Exactly the conclusion I came to. I may miss the TV for a little while, but I love to read....and I have a houseful of books.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

JC Okie said:


> Yeah, Spydro.....when I saw you caved big time I just knew I had to do it. I love these 2015 Woodvils so much that I still have my doubts that anything will ever be able to beat them. But.....there's always room for one more, and as @Papa_Lazarou pointed out to me in his typical enabler fashion, if I don't get one, I'll always wonder.... That was just the nudge I needed. Now that I've ordered it, I wonder why I hesitated at all. I've been riding this train long enough that I should know by now that resistance is futile. I don't know why I even considered _not_ getting one. I mean, _what_ was I thinking???



I was going to hold off for another run with SL P67's in it. But by the time the first run was about ready I had seen the writing on the wall and realized that there may not ever be any SL P67's made at all. So I just ordered one and planned on that being good enough as I had just bought 2 more Reos right before the P67 sale as well (Brickles and Calamity Jane), and The Window not too long before them. So just one P67 would do, until I received and vaped it. It vaped as well if not better than my 2015 Woodies, and in a smaller package. Enter two more. If he had offered a bunch of anodized P67's in the best old and some new colors like I suggested to him up front the skies the limit on how many I might have took the plunge on. On the metal Reos I like anodized, TRA and TRB finishes the best. I guess the two custom Mech Woodies he was going to make for me from my exhibition grade woods when the shop slowed down some will never happen now. Thanks OK though. I'm glad he is finally following his Reocaster dream, he's earned that many times over.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

JC Okie said:


> Yeah, Spydro.....when I saw you caved big time I just knew I had to do it. I love these 2015 Woodvils so much that I still have my doubts that anything will ever be able to beat them. But.....there's always room for one more, and as @Papa_Lazarou pointed out to me in his typical enabler fashion, if I don't get one, I'll always wonder.... That was just the nudge I needed. Now that I've ordered it, I wonder why I hesitated at all. I've been riding this train long enough that I should know by now that resistance is futile. I don't know why I even considered _not_ getting one. I mean, _what_ was I thinking???



Hah - if I pushed you over the edge, it was only because you had your toes over it and were looking down.

As I mentioned, the P67 is the culmination of all Rob's improvements over the last 2 years - gold contacts, adjustable flush-mount 510, side switch, ergonomic body shape. It feels like an extension of your hand, any atty looks killer on it, and it hits like the proverbial train.

What you were thinking was that the 2015 woodies were the cat's derrière. The P67 puts the metals in the same class.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> I was going to hold off for another run with SL P67's in it. But by the time the first run was about ready I had seen the writing on the wall and realized that there may not ever be any SL P67's made at all. So I just ordered one and planned on that being good enough as I had just bought 2 more Reos right before the P67 sale as well (Brickles and Calamity Jane), and The Window not too long before them. So just one P67 would do, until I received and vaped it. It vaped as well if not better than my 2015 Woodies, and in a smaller package. Enter two more. If he had offered a bunch of anodized P67's in the best old and some new colors like I suggested to him up front the skies the limit on how many I might have took the plunge on. On the metal Reos I like anodized, TRA and TRB finishes the best. I guess the two custom Mech Woodies he was going to make for me from my exhibition grade woods when the shop slowed down some will never happen now. Thanks OK though. I'm glad he is finally following his Reocaster dream, he's earned that many times over.



Yeah, if there were some ano's I'd be up for a few more. Gold, black, blue, red. I have all of those in either grands or VVG's - wicked colours in that finish.

I'll prolly bite for a TRA even though I have a tendency to oxidize them. I've got a hammertone inbound already.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

JC Okie said:


> I held out as long as I could...but it turns out that I just couldn't resist the pull. The faster they disappeared from the site, the more panicky I got. Finally I just DID it, pushed that "Buy Now" button, and a wave of relief and well-being flooded over me. Aaaahhh.



I can SO relate to this... there is the White SL one that has been calling me for sometime now... I'm trying to resist because I have way too many REO's and Mods... but the pain is real!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## JC Okie

Rob Fisher said:


> I can SO relate to this... there is the White SL one that has been calling me for sometime now... I'm trying to resist because I have way too many REO's and Mods... but the pain is real!


I hear that, Rob! I had so many rational reasons why I was NOT going to do this, but alas.....*sigh*

You might as well just go for it....I mean what if he doesn't make any more for a long, long time??........and I'm sure that if you got it and didn't want it (fat chance) you could easily unload it there in SA.....and what's one more little REO at this point???.....need I continue?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Spydro

One an enabler, always an enabler...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver

And I was quite proud of myself not going for the P67 when it was launched
I was thinking - i already have enough Reos to keep me busy and i love every one of them
I dont NEED another one.

But this talk above has pushed me over the edge. And now I NEED a P67. You guys and gal are convincing.
If @Papa_Lazarou says its the culmination of improvements over the past two years, then that makes it needworthy. Lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JC Okie

Silver said:


> And I was quite proud of myself not goiny for the P67 when it was launched
> I was thinking - i already have enough Reos to keep me busy and i love every one of them
> I dont NEED another one.
> 
> But this talk above has pushed me over the edge. And now I NEED a P67. You guys and gal are convincing.
> If @Papa_Lazarou says its the culmination of improvements over the past two years, then that makes it needworthy. Lol


EXACTLY. And they're going fast. If you guys wait for too much longer you're gonna have to get the one with the hot pink door.....just sayin'

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

JC Okie said:


> EXACTLY. And they're going fast. If you guys wait for too much longer you're gonna have to get the one with the hot pink door.....just sayin'



White with pink SL door? Mmmm that would look quite good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JC Okie

Rob Fisher said:


> White with pink SL door? Mmmm that would look quite good!


Actually, yes it would.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Silver said:


> now I NEED a P67.



Yes. Yes, you do.

Now take a deep breath. Click the checkout button. Everything will be much, much better.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

JC Okie said:


> View attachment 47996
> 
> Actually, yes it would.



Complete with appliqués, no less. Impressive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

JC Okie said:


> View attachment 47996
> 
> Actually, yes it would.


I like these far more than I'd like to admit.

Hell, I have two little girls, I'm allowed to have pink 'anything' at any given time.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> And I was quite proud of myself not goiny for the P67 when it was launched
> I was thinking - i already have enough Reos to keep me busy and i love every one of them
> I dont NEED another one.
> 
> But this talk above has pushed me over the edge. And now I NEED a P67. You guys and gal are convincing.
> If @Papa_Lazarou says its the culmination of improvements over the past two years, then that makes it needworthy. Lol


@Silver, you know I also own a couple of Reo's, and I must confess.....the vape /hit IS better on the P67 than on the Grand, in such a way that I am considering ordering another P67, my only obstacle in HRH. Honestly, after my last purchase, I had to send her on a shopping spree, just to calm her and worst of all....I am still waiting for my atty...lol. Good luck and let me know when you are going to order, maybe I will join.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

Can @Oupa respond here when the next pre order will be? 
I'm in no rush but I got certain anxieties revolving around the reo I want not being available if it isn't sold out already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> Can @Oupa respond here when the next pre order will be?
> I'm in no rush but I got certain anxieties revolving around the reo I want not being available if it isn't sold out already.



Yes @Oupa if you don't respond real soon they will be sold out!


----------



## Andre

Calling @Oupa or I am going to press that button myself.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Guys, @Oupa is not allowed to respond here because we are in the general threads of the forum.
He is a vendor

Lets start a thread inside Vapour Mountain's subforum. I am fairly sure he wont mind
@Andre, will you be so kind to do that for us?
I am off to bed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Silver said:


> Guys, @Oupa is not allowed to respond here because we are in the general threads of the forum.
> He is a vendor
> 
> Lets start a thread inside Vapour Mountain's subforum. I am fairly sure he wont mind
> @Andre, will you be so kind to do that for us?
> I am off to bed


I am sure @Oupa will pick up on these hints and start a thread in his forum himself. If not, I shall press that button

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Ooooo... I just hadda do it. Just ordered 2 more P67's.

I went to close down the browser tab I had open on Rob's site, thought "well, one last look see couldn't hurt", and BLAMMO - muscle memory took over and before I could consciously stop myself, I was getting an order confirmation email. These things attack fast and hard (and in multiples, apparently). Watch yourself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Alex

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Ooooo... I just hadda do it. Just ordered 2 more P67's.
> 
> I went to close down the browser tab I had open on Rob's site, thought "well, one last look see couldn't hurt", and BLAMMO - muscle memory took over and before I could consciously stop myself, I was getting an order confirmation email. These things attack fast and hard (and in multiples, apparently). Watch yourself.



One can never have too many Reo's lol


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Ooooo... I just hadda do it. Just ordered 2 more P67's.
> 
> I went to close down the browser tab I had open on Rob's site, thought "well, one last look see couldn't hurt", and BLAMMO - muscle memory took over and before I could consciously stop myself, I was getting an order confirmation email. These things attack fast and hard (and in multiples, apparently). Watch yourself.



I can relate. I reached another milestone today, so visited Reosmods as well (at least I have a good excuse).

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> I can relate. I reached another milestone today, so visited Reosmods as well (at least I have a good excuse).



Yes! Happy B-Day!

Whadja get? Whadja get?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

White on Black for this one (already have a Black on White)... but I have lots of extra doors to play with. All black might be how I'll go. But that would mean putting the Freakshow Mini on it that I really, really hate. Only other option currently available would be a Black Aeornaut (too tall), or to rob an all black Nuppin' V2 off another Reo. I don't want to take the one off The Widow, but I don't really use the 2015 Woodvil's much anymore. Hmmm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> White on Black for this one (already have a Black on White)... but I have lots of extra doors to play with. All black might be how I'll go. But that would mean putting the Freakshow Mini on it that I really, really hate. Only other option currently available would be a Black Aeornaut (too tall), or to rob an all black Nuppin' V2 off another Reo. I don't want to take the one off The Widow, but I don't really use the 2015 Woodvil's much anymore. Hmmm.



You CAN'T break up the widow setup. It's too cool.

I agree with you on the FSMini. Leaky little things - worse if you so much as make eye contact with them. The Nup' would be far superior.

Although... try a O-16. G'head, try it - black on black with a O-16 w/black dt would be nice. A little punch of ss for accent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> You CAN'T break up the widow setup. It's too cool.
> 
> I agree with you on the FSMini. Leaky little things - worse if you so much as make eye contact with them. The Nup' would be far superior.
> 
> Although... try a O-16. G'head, try it - black on black with a O-16 w/black dt would be nice. A little punch of ss for accent.



No can do an O-16 unless I buy another one. The 4 I have are all resident on Mini 1.0's, and that's where those 4 are staying. 

I fessed up... is your newest P67 additions a secret (like you tend to keep most of your mods)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> No can do an O-16 unless I buy another one. The 4 I have are all resident on Mini 1.0's, and that's where those 4 are staying.
> 
> I fessed up... is your newest P67 additions a secret (like you tend to keep most of your mods)?



Oh no - this is the new and improved share-sy me. I got a white w/solid black door and a kawa green w/SL black door. The green was an impulse as I was giddy from locking in the white. I don't mind the neon-esque colours (I have green and orange grands), and I've got a spearmint DIY that I'll run in it.

Other than TRA, which appears to be sold out, I think I got all the body finishes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Oh no - this is the new and improved share-sy me. I got a white w/solid black door and a kawa green w/SL black door. The green was an impulse as I was giddy from locking in the white. I don't mind the neon-esque colours (I have green and orange grands), and I've got a spearmint DIY that I'll run in it.
> 
> Other than TRA, which appears to be sold out, I think I got all the body finishes.



TRA anything was the finish of the larger number of a finish in the run that sold out first I think. Was the first one I pulled the trigger on as a serious TRA finish kind of person

So another Magpie or Orca or... a definite winner. Not a fan of the Kawa myself, but I can sure see it being the vehicle for Spearmint (as you know I DIY a Spearmint Ice).

I actually don't like the Black Wrinkle finish just bought, but sans any black ano bodies the only choice for basic black. Dig score 2 black ano doors though for 2 of the P67's.


----------



## Spydro

Might get another O-16 as you suggested for the latest P67... I have a sliver vein door I could put on the black wrinkle to add some balance to the basic black with SS atty/black DT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> Might get another O-16 as you suggested for the latest P67... I have a sliver vein door I could put on the black wrinkle to add some balance to the basic black with SS atty/black DT.



Well, not to steal your thunder (I know you'll make the setup in your own vision), but the O-16 does look nice...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Well, not to steal your thunder (I know you'll make the setup in your own vision), but the O-16 does look nice...
> 
> View attachment 48316



Steal my thunder...  I don't thunder much anymore. 

You know I like compact better than big and gawdy bling or 22mm atty's, so the little 16 wouldn't look out of place on a P67 at all in these old eyes. I have since also thought about putting the NoName NoGain on it... even have it out as we type to roll new mesh for it just in case.


----------



## JC Okie

Well, my P67 came today and needless to say, I love it. The button is like butter....that's the first thing I noticed. I also got another Chalice III and an OL16, but I haven't set either of them up yet. I just slapped an RM2 on here for the pic. 



Sorry it's so big. Eek!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Spydro

JC Okie said:


> Well, my P67 came today and needless to say, I love it. The button is like butter....that's the first thing I noticed. I also got another Chalice III and an OL16, but I haven't set either of them up yet. I just slapped an RM2 on here for the pic.
> View attachment 48390
> 
> 
> Sorry it's so big. Eek!



I likey-likey JC gal. That circle door just screams "I wanna O-16" to me. Better hide it from all your Woodies, they might get jealous. 

Big is good too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

JC Okie said:


> Well, my P67 came today and needless to say, I love it. The button is like butter....that's the first thing I noticed. I also got another Chalice III and an OL16, but I haven't set either of them up yet. I just slapped an RM2 on here for the pic.
> View attachment 48390
> 
> 
> Sorry it's so big. Eek!


Stunning!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

JC Okie said:


> Well, my P67 came today and needless to say, I love it. The button is like butter....that's the first thing I noticed. I also got another Chalice III and an OL16, but I haven't set either of them up yet. I just slapped an RM2 on here for the pic.
> View attachment 48390
> 
> 
> Sorry it's so big. Eek!



Huzzah! 

They're wonderful, no? I love the circles doors on these - the rounded ends of the body frame them better than the grands.

Just wait until you get your O-16 set up. Mind. Blown. Just sayin'.

Now, having recently gone through this myself, here are some tips on breaking it to your other reos...

* Do not sit them down and start off with "We need to talk" - they just panic and don't listen after that.

* Be prepared for the whole denial/anger/bartering/depression/acceptance cycle.

* Do not just casually vape the new P67 openly in front of them - springs might collapse spontaneously.

* Do not avoid the issue by vaping in the bathroom with the door closed. The other reos will sense something is up and confabulate that you have a medical disorder.

Congrats, again, JC.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Huzzah!
> 
> They're wonderful, no? I love the circles doors on these - the rounded ends of the body frame them better than the grands.
> 
> Just wait until you get your O-16 set up. Mind. Blown. Just sayin'.
> 
> Now, having recently gone through this myself, here are some tips on breaking it to your other reos...
> 
> * Do not sit them down and start off with "We need to talk" - they just panic and don't listen after that.
> 
> * Be prepared for the whole denial/anger/bartering/depression/acceptance cycle.
> 
> * Do not just casually vape the new P67 openly in front of them - springs might collapse spontaneously.
> 
> * Do not avoid the issue by vaping in the bathroom with the door closed. The other reos will sense something is up and confabulate that you have a medical disorder.
> 
> Congrats, again, JC.


Lmao...

Epic humour! 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

JC Okie said:


> Well, my P67 came today and needless to say, I love it. The button is like butter....that's the first thing I noticed. I also got another Chalice III and an OL16, but I haven't set either of them up yet. I just slapped an RM2 on here for the pic.
> View attachment 48390
> 
> 
> Sorry it's so big. Eek!



Stunning @JC Okie, and especially love the door.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Wow, that is great @JC Okie 
Thanks for sharing the photo
She is lovely indeed

Looking forward to hearing how you like the P67 compared to the previous Grands

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JC Okie

Thank you, @Alex. I had the door already, and knew it would be perfect with the black wrinkle.

Here's a pic with the new Origen Little 16 on it. It does look better than the RM2, I'll admit.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JC Okie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Huzzah!
> 
> They're wonderful, no? I love the circles doors on these - the rounded ends of the body frame them better than the grands.
> 
> Just wait until you get your O-16 set up. Mind. Blown. Just sayin'.
> 
> Now, having recently gone through this myself, here are some tips on breaking it to your other reos...
> 
> * Do not sit them down and start off with "We need to talk" - they just panic and don't listen after that.
> 
> * Be prepared for the whole denial/anger/bartering/depression/acceptance cycle.
> 
> * Do not just casually vape the new P67 openly in front of them - springs might collapse spontaneously.
> 
> * Do not avoid the issue by vaping in the bathroom with the door closed. The other reos will sense something is up and confabulate that you have a medical disorder.
> 
> Congrats, again, JC.


Yes, they're wonderful, @Papa_Lazarou. And the circle door is perfect. It came with a TRA door, but I switched it out. 

I'm actually keeping her hidden from the Woodvils for now. Gonna have to figure out how\when to introduce them. I ordered three 2015 Woodvil springs along with this order, so when I get to the introductions, I'll be prepared for the fallout.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Can't touch dis . Hammer time just arrived!




The O-16 is singing along

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 10


----------



## Silver

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Can't touch dis . Hammer time just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 48554
> 
> 
> The O-16 is singing along



Never been a fan of hammertone but with the black wrinkle door it looks super @Papa_Lazarou !
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Petrus

Silver said:


> Never been a fan of hammertone but with the black wrinkle door it looks super @Papa_Lazarou !
> Enjoy


@Silver, you know I like my white Reo's, that white P67 haunted me last night, but I can't hit the buy now button, HRH will definitely kill me this round. Yesterday I had to pay customs R800 for clearance of my atty. Hopefully I will have it by next week. For future reference don't ever use interparcel. Useless to say the least.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> @Silver, you know I like my white Reo's, that white P67 haunted me last night, but I can't hit the buy now button, HRH will definitely kill me this round. Yesterday I had to pay customs R800 for clearance of my atty. Hopefully I will have it by next week. For future reference don't ever use interparcel. Useless to say the least.



Lol @Petrus - hang in there
Hope you get the atty soon 
Thats an atty I still need to try -


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Can't touch dis . Hammer time just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 48554
> 
> 
> The O-16 is singing along



Like it with the O-16 Papa. A P67 Hammer feels great in hand doesn't it? Supposedly the most durable finish as well is another plus. 

Another 67 is due at my place around lunch time today.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> @Silver, you know I like my white Reo's, that white P67 haunted me last night, but I can't hit the buy now button, HRH will definitely kill me this round. Yesterday I had to pay customs R800 for clearance of my atty. Hopefully I will have it by next week. For future reference don't ever use interparcel. Useless to say the least.



@Petrus every day (and multiple times a day) I go to Reosmods and look at the White P67 with SL door... then I look left and right on my desk and see REO's everywhere and quickly shut down the web site.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> @Petrus every day (and multiple times a day) I go to Reosmods and look at the White P67 with SL door... then I look left and right on my desk and see REO's everywhere and quickly shut down the web site.
> View attachment 48557



I've been eyeing out that very same Reo myself


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> @Petrus every day (and multiple times a day) I go to Reosmods and look at the White P67 with SL door... then I look left and right on my desk and see REO's everywhere and quickly shut down the web site.
> View attachment 48557


@Rob Fisher, a bit off the topic, but I reached level 14, so no more 13 and bad luck, now I can buy Reo's with more confidence... lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie

I stopped visiting Reosmods site. It always ends in the same way - me in corner, fetal position, in tears.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## rogue zombie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Can't touch dis . Hammer time just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 48554
> 
> 
> The O-16 is singing along



Really beautiful!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

After a long wait I finally got my Atty. The Authentic Snapdragon V1.5. I can only comment the following: Perfection.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Petrus said:


> After a long wait I finally got my Atty. The Authentic Snapdragon V1.5. I can only comment the following: Perfection.
> View attachment 48604



Glad you got it, brother. It's very, very good, no?

What build did you end up throwing in it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Glad you got it, brother. It's very, very good, no?
> 
> What build did you end up throwing in it?


Dual 26ga Ni80, 2mm, 7wrap, 0.35ohm. Flavour is an understatement, super flavour, excellent air flow, deep juice wells, excellent drainage. Every thing about this atty is 10/10 except the price......1/10, almost a new Reo....lol

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Petrus said:


> After a long wait I finally got my Atty. The Authentic Snapdragon V1.5. I can only comment the following: Perfection.
> View attachment 48604



Wishing you all the best with it @Petrus 
Your setup is AMAZING!
Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Petrus said:


> After a long wait I finally got my Atty. The Authentic Snapdragon V1.5. I can only comment the following: Perfection.
> View attachment 48604



Glad you finally got it and that it is working so well for you. 

That's one big/tall atty though. Not my style, so your picture helps save me the cost of ever trying one.


----------



## Christos

I'm laying off the P67 for the moment but its because I'm spending the price on diy ingridients. 

Once I perfect my current conquest I'll consider another reo.

I'm probably gonna sand the woodvil soon or take it apart and use it in a steam crave squonker because the 510 of the steam crave is garbage. 

Might even order a 510 off robs site to fix the woodvil when I'm ready.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Spydro said:


> Glad you finally got it and that it is working so well for you.
> 
> That's one big/tall atty though. Not my style, so your picture helps save me the cost of ever trying one.


@Spydro, yes the atty is a bit big, but this will be my setup when vaping some Metador and drinking coffee at home. My Grand and O16 is the out and about Reo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

Got the package from Reosmods with P67#4 in it (plus another very special Reo ).

But I'm too busy drooling and vaping them to bother with even basic pictures right now though. So you're going to have to wait. 





I'll get some made later to post, I promise.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> Got the package from Reosmods with P67#4 in it (plus another very special Reo ).
> 
> But I'm too busy drooling and vaping them to bother with even basic pictures right now. So you're going to have to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get some made later to post, I promise.



Oh, man. Now I've gotta stay online all night to see the new shinies. Not even a little sneak peek?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spydro

Quickie picture of the P67 that came from Reosmods today (Friday).

Black Wrinkle/White (but I put a Black Ano door on it) with the all black Nuppin' V2 it's running.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> Quickie picture of the P67 that came from Reosmods today (Friday).
> 
> Black Wrinkle/White (but I put a Black Ano door on it) with the all black Nuppin' V2 it's running.



Oh ho - the widow queen!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Oh ho - the widow queen!



I actually have something else in mind, never even thought about your idea that is spot on too. I robbed the Blk Nup off a Woodie, so the Widow is still intact. Can't break up that combo that is used so often.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> Quickie picture of the P67 that came from Reosmods today (Friday).
> 
> Black Wrinkle/White (but I put a Black Ano door on it) with the all black Nuppin' V2 it's running.



Mean machine @Spydro !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Two new beauties joined the family today...




They got here in 5 days - new personal best (usually they get hung up in NY City for the better part of a week before moving on).

The Pancake, I repurposed from another grand and the Nuppin' was pulled out of cold storage.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Two new beauties joined the family today...
> 
> View attachment 48834
> 
> 
> They got here in 5 days - new personal best (usually they get hung up in NY City for the better part of a week before moving on).
> 
> The Pancake, I repurposed from another grand and the Nuppin' was pulled out of cold storage.



Another lost soul has added more to his flock. Birds of a feather pard, birds of a feather.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

You two still buying more Reos 



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

I've told Papa several times that I have enough Reos, don't need any more. He doesn't listen at all. 

So a new tactic.... I have enough Reos, don't need *or want* any more @rogue zombie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> Another lost soul has added more to his flock. Birds of a feather pard, birds of a feather.



Ain't it the blessed truth

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

rogue zombie said:


> You two still buying more Reos
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Apparently. You'd have thought it would wear out after a time, but no... no it doesn't.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> So a new tactic.... I have enough Reos, don't need *or want* any more @rogue zombie.



LOL - heard it two dozen times before, brother. Two. Dozen.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> LOL - heard it two dozen times before, brother. Two. Dozen.



True. But this is a new beginning for both of us, with a new mighty force of enablers, so new vista's to explore. I, for one, am exploring some of them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Nice...

Nothing wrong with that. It's an awesome thing to collect.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> True. But this is a new beginning for both of us, with a new mighty force of enablers, so new vista's to explore. I, for one, am exploring some of them.



So this is your way of saying you want to swing outside the marriage?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spydro

Papa_Lazarou said:


> So this is your way of saying you want to swing outside the marriage?



I've already swung, a little, into something new I never thought I would with packages incoming. But then this is Reoville, so not the place to further mention this back alley dirty deed that I have committed.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> I've already swung, a little, into something new I never thought I would with packages incoming. But then this is Reoville, so not the place to further mention this back alley dirty deed that I have committed.



 I shall PM at once. Scandalous.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I see it's like old times! ALL the P67's are sold out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Great news @Rob Fisher.  Will be a nice shot in the arm for Robert, maybe get a few more of them made sooner. Hopefully all the talk here helped.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Rob Fisher said:


> I see it's like old times! ALL the P67's are sold out!



You mean to say I ordered the last three!?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Viper_SA said:


> You mean to say I ordered the last three!?



Heh - that reminds me of a joke my dad used to tell all the time.....

There we were at the boarding house sat down to dinner. A dozen full grown adults... and only ten pork chops. Oh, you've never seen such rudeness - forks & knives flying, sharp words, elbows thrown.

Mind you... the two I had were delicious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## JC Okie

Rob Fisher said:


> I see it's like old times! ALL the P67's are sold out!



I watched that last one (a green/SL green) all day yesterday, just sitting there all alone, then I BOUGHT it! Couldn't resist. I really do like the P67 and I'm afraid he won't be making more for a long time, if ever. 

I also bought a bright yellow SL door for it. It's going to look like a springtime bouquet.....and it's gonna match my little car.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Fantastic!! The last P67 of the (hopefully) first run goes to an OG Reonaut  (these emojis are wack... wack, I say)

Congrats, JC!!

You, of all people, now the drill...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

JC Okie said:


> I watched that last one (a green/SL green) all day yesterday, just sitting there all alone, then I BOUGHT it! Couldn't resist. I really do like the P67 and I'm afraid he won't be making more for a long time, if ever.
> 
> I also bought a bright yellow SL door for it. It's going to look like a springtime bouquet.....and it's gonna match my little car.
> 
> View attachment 49424



Hi JC.






Like the combo, great score, an epic example being the last of the run. 

Last time I talked to Rob he said he planned to make more in smaller quantity. Probably depends on how many folks send him an email or other contact to let him know they are interested in more though. Into the long deserved break now and with the Reocaster Dream looming still a possibility maybe, but I guess only time will tell.

Pics when you have it set up.

BTW, where do you screw the atty into that little screaming yellow car?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JC Okie

Spydro said:


> Hi JC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the combo, great score, an epic example being the last of the run.
> 
> Last time I talked to Rob he said he planned to make more in smaller quantity. Probably depends on how many folks send him an email or other contact to let him know they are interested in more though. Into the long deserved break now and with the Reocaster Dream looming still a possibility maybe, but I guess only time will tell.
> 
> Pics when you have it set up.
> 
> BTW, where do you screw the atty into that little screaming yellow car?


That little car is my pride and joy.....the gift I gave to myself on the occasion of my retirement! It only takes a couple of big hits with the air wide open on my OL16 to completely fill it up with vapor. Ha. 

I'm glad to hear Rob will be making more P67s, but it'll probably be awhile. I just couldn't let my chance pass. I watched it sit there all morning then I went out and about. On the way home I told myself that IF it was still there when I got home, that would be a sign that it was supposed to be mine. Ha. The rest is history.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Congrats on the purchase @JC Okie 
We have to see a pic with the Reo next to the car - what a cute looking car!
Awesome

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JC Okie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Fantastic!! The last P67 of the (hopefully) first run goes to an OG Reonaut  (these emojis are wack... wack, I say)
> 
> Congrats, JC!!
> 
> You, of all people, now the drill...


Just had to do it, @Papa_Lazarou. Under "normal" circumstances I would have never thought I might want a Kawasaki green P67.....but it was down to the very last one; you have to admit that is not a normal circumstance. My panic set in and I folded. I waited all last night for regret or buyer's remorse to set in...but it never did. Now I'm just excited. I'll get it (probably) Wednesday. Pics will be forthcoming. 

Every time I buy another REO I tell myself (in a very gruff, strong, frowny-faced voice) that's it. But.....they are so addictive and I am so addicted..... I figure what's the harm in just one more......?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

JC Okie said:


> Just had to do it, @Papa_Lazarou. Under "normal" circumstances I would have never thought I might want a Kawasaki green P67.....but it was down to the very last one; you have to admit that is not a normal circumstance. My panic set in and I folded. I waited all last night for regret or buyer's remorse to set in...but it never did. Now I'm just excited. I'll get it (probably) Wednesday. Pics will be forthcoming.
> 
> Every time I buy another REO I tell myself (in a very gruff, strong, frowny-faced voice) that's it. But.....they are so addictive and I am so addicted..... I figure what's the harm in just one more......?



Perhaps this bit of fate is your cue to live on the wild side. A kawa REO - what's next? A Harley Davidson? Taking up parkour?


----------



## JC Okie

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Perhaps this bit of fate is your cue to live on the wild side. A kawa REO - what's next? A Harley Davidson? Taking up parkour?



Who knows where it might lead. Maybe something like this to match the body.......

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JC Okie

OR better yet, get a new door to match this:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spydro

JC Okie said:


> That little car is my pride and joy.....the gift I gave to myself on the occasion of my retirement! It only takes a couple of big hits with the air wide open on my OL16 to completely fill it up with vapor. Ha.
> 
> I'm glad to hear Rob will be making more P67s, but it'll probably be awhile. I just couldn't let my chance pass. I watched it sit there all morning then I went out and about. On the way home I told myself that IF it was still there when I got home, that would be a sign that it was supposed to be mine. Ha. The rest is history.



I planned to get back in touch in a couple of weeks or so. When I call I'll see if he has an inkling to build more now that the run is all sold out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro

JC Okie said:


> Who knows where it might lead. Maybe something like this to match the body.......
> View attachment 49430



You already have a matching Reo or two for this, so when I think of you on a scooter this is the one that comes to mind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JC Okie

Yours is prettier than mine. Hahaha. The truth is that I've never driven a motorcycle, and I have only ridden behind someone else twice. So much for living on the wild side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Something I've learned getting close to the end of the trail is you're never to old to get wild (albeit at a slower pace).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

I heard from Robert. He said he is really enjoying life a lot more now and hanging loose. 

Was happy to hear it, he really needed the change.

*P67 update:* He is going to make more of them. No date when yet, but said if anyone wants a P67 (or more of them) the best way is to visit his site, go to the P67 sale page, pick the color combo wanted, click on the to be notified, leave an email addy/submit and you'll get an email when it becomes available to buy if still wanted at that time, or not otherwise. IOW you are not obligated to buy, but that'll help him decide what finishes to do and how many of each to plan on, plus some extras for stock.

ETA: Probably the more interest he gets for them this way the sooner he will make another much smaller run.

For all the rest of his stuff that is in stock they can be ordered anytime.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Petrus

Spydro said:


> I heard from Robert. He said he is really enjoying life a lot more now and hanging loose.
> 
> Was happy to hear it, he really needed the change.
> 
> *P67 update:* He is going to make more of them. No date when yet, but said if anyone wants a P67 (or more of them) the best way is to visit his site, go to the P67 sale page, pick the color combo wanted, click on the to be notified, leave an email addy/submit and you'll get an email when it becomes available to buy if still wanted at that time, or not otherwise. IOW you are not obligated to buy, but that'll help him decide what finishes to do and how many of each to plan on, plus some extras for stock.
> 
> For all the rest of his stuff that is in stock they can be ordered anytime.


Luckely I asked him pretty please........ 
?


----------



## Silver

Spydro said:


> I heard from Robert. He said he is really enjoying life a lot more now and hanging loose.
> 
> Was happy to hear it, he really needed the change.
> 
> *P67 update:* He is going to make more of them. No date when yet, but said if anyone wants a P67 (or more of them) the best way is to visit his site, go to the P67 sale page, pick the color combo wanted, click on the to be notified, leave an email addy/submit and you'll get an email when it becomes available to buy if still wanted at that time, or not otherwise. IOW you are not obligated to buy, but that'll help him decide what finishes to do and how many of each to plan on, plus some extras for stock.
> 
> For all the rest of his stuff that is in stock they can be ordered anytime.



Thanks for the update @Spydro 
I definitely want (and I think its safe to say, need) a raw tumbled P67 with a Black wrinkle door
It will be a P67 version of "thumper" 
This is my next major purchase and I am going to look forward to it and enjoy the anticipation

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Silver said:


> Thanks for the update @Spydro
> I definitely want (and I think its safe to say, need) a raw tumbled P67 with a Black wrinkle door
> It will be a P67 version of "thumper"
> This is my next major purchase and I am going to look forward to it and enjoy the anticipation



Well of course - _everyone_ needs a TRA P67.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Thanks for the update @Spydro
> I definitely want (and I think its safe to say, need) a raw tumbled P67 with a Black wrinkle door
> It will be a P67 version of "thumper"
> This is my next major purchase and I am going to look forward to it and enjoy the anticipation



Agree, TRA & black makes for a great combo. My TRA P67 sports a black anodized door. 

I have never been a fan of the black wrinkle finish though, so was disappointed at first to see most of the run was that finish (and especially that none of it was anodized). Had seen way too many pictures posted of beat up and chipped wrinkle Reos (from being dropped presumably). So 3 with other finishes were bought. For #4 there wasn't much left to choose from, so I bought a black wrinkle/white door. Figured I could use the white door sometimes on the white P67 that has a black ano door. And I had another black ano door I could put on #4. The gears changed when it was in hand though. I actually liked the feel of the wrinkle finish so much that I put a black wrinkle door on it AND gave it a precious all black Nuppin' as it's resident atty. That Red Jatoba/Black Ebony Woodvil it was on (my favorite of all of them) will probably never speak to me again. Do like all four P67's a lot, but the TRA will always be my #1 P67, same as in my LP Grands, LP/SL Grands, Mini 2.1's and Mini 1.0's. But the surprise #2 P67 is now the Black Wrinkle. I never drop mods, so expect it to stay as new like all of my mods do.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

Spydro said:


> Agree, TRA & black makes for a great combo. My TRA P67 sports a black anodized door.
> 
> I have never been a fan of the black wrinkle finish though, so was disappointed at first to see most of the run was that finish (and especially that none of it was anodized). Had seen way too many pictures posted of beat up and chipped wrinkle Reos (from being dropped presumably). So 3 with other finishes were bought. For #4 there wasn't much left to choose from, so I bought a black wrinkle/white door. Figured I could use the white door sometimes on the white P67 that has a black ano door. And I had another black ano door I could put on #4. The gears changed when it was in hand though. I actually liked the feel of the wrinkle finish so much that I put a black wrinkle door on it AND gave it a precious all black Nuppin' as it's resident atty. That Red Jatoba/Black Ebony Woodvil it was on (my favorite of all of them) will probably never speak to me again. Do like all four P67's a lot, but the TRA will always be my #1 P67, same as in my LP Grands, LP/SL Grands, Mini 2.1's and Mini 1.0's. But the surprise #2 P67 is now the Black Wrinkle. I never drop mods, so expect it to stay as new like all of my mods do.



If it helps, I've got a fair few black wrinkles )) with nary a ding or scratch on 'em (oldest is 2+ years old). I agree that pics of beat reos always seem to involve that finish (never, say, a hammertone), so it's prolly the weakest of the finishes, but it can last in the right hands.

I once lent a mod (not a reo) to a mate at work. I'd had it for 4-ish months when I lent it out, he had it for 3 months before giving it back (I didn't miss it as I'd moved to reoville in the meantime). When he gave it back, it was trashed - tarnished, scratched, and dented in places. Some folks are just that way with gear. You, however, are like this guy who takes care of that most holy of grails, the Stanley Cup...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex

Spydro said:


> Agree, TRA & black makes for a great combo. My TRA P67 sports a black anodized door.
> 
> I have never been a fan of the black wrinkle finish though, so was disappointed at first to see most of the run was that finish (and especially that none of it was anodized). Had seen way too many pictures posted of beat up and chipped wrinkle Reos (from being dropped presumably). So 3 with other finishes were bought. For #4 there wasn't much left to choose from, so I bought a black wrinkle/white door. Figured I could use the white door sometimes on the white P67 that has a black ano door. And I had another black ano door I could put on #4. The gears changed when it was in hand though. I actually liked the feel of the wrinkle finish so much that I put a black wrinkle door on it AND gave it a precious all black Nuppin' as it's resident atty. That Red Jatoba/Black Ebony Woodvil it was on (my favorite of all of them) will probably never speak to me again. Do like all four P67's a lot, but the TRA will always be my #1 P67, same as in my LP Grands, LP/SL Grands, Mini 2.1's and Mini 1.0's. But the surprise #2 P67 is now the Black Wrinkle. I never drop mods, so expect it to stay as new like all of my mods do.



I was also a little disappointed to see all the wrinkles, as my first mini reo was a black wrinkle, the juice always seemed to coat the exterior surface. So one day I just got fed up with continually wiping it down, and made the decision to strip the paint. I remember how easily the paint lifted off using a paint stripper.. completely effortless. And the smooth feel of the raw cool aluminum just felt so good in my hand. A few weeks later I offered to strip the inside paint on someone's Reo, the exterior had already been sanded. That was the moment I discovered just how tough and durable a powder coated finish is. The stripper I used had no effect at all on that PC surface. My choices now would be in the following order:- powder coat, followed by anodized and then the raw finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KB_314

Silver said:


> Thanks for the update @Spydro
> I definitely want (and I think its safe to say, need) a raw tumbled P67 with a Black wrinkle door
> It will be a P67 version of "thumper"
> This is my next major purchase and I am going to look forward to it and enjoy the anticipation


Raw tumbled P67's now back in stock. Just saying 
@Christos @Silver #groupbuy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

KB_314 said:


> Raw tumbled P67's now back in stock. Just saying
> @Christos @Silver #groupbuy


I'm in. 
Paging @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## KB_314

KB_314 said:


> Raw tumbled P67's now back in stock. Just saying
> @Christos @Silver #groupbuy


Hmm.. I got an email saying they were available by following an attached link - but when I follow the link it says unavailable. Not sure whether they sold out on day 1, or whether they are not up yet?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## KB_314

Thank you for your patience.

Our Reo P 67 tumbled SL tumbled is now in stock and can be purchased by following this link:
http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...roduct_id=2086&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3

This is a one time notice, you will not receive this e-mail again.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Hi Guys, I also got the notification yesterday for the black wrinkle and when I checked it was sold out. I asked Rob from Reosmods and he said they were already sold out. He will have more end of July. It really sucks. Because I have been checking the site daily. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

SAVapeGear said:


> Hi Guys, I also got the notification yesterday for the black wrinkle and when I checked it was sold out. I asked Rob from Reosmods and he said they were already sold out. He will have more end of July. It really sucks. Because I have been checking the site daily.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Gz that really does suck. 
Maybe the only way to ensure we get a few more in SA is through a group buy and advanced payment (if, of course, the mod-master is game). So end of July, a few have our names on them before they ever hit the website. Kind of worrying that we may not get a chance even if we are "on-the-ball" after reading your post


----------



## Christos

I asked for a special ZA order. The answer was the mod master was retired and he would let us know when he was willing and able to assist. 

Patience guys. All in good time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Yes. I think I will rather spend my money on something else. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

@Petrus why the dislike of my post?


----------



## Petrus

SAVapeGear said:


> @Petrus why the dislike of my post?


@SAVapeGear , so sorry, must have been a slip of the finger on the cell. I read the post early this morning during my routine loo drill...hehe. You must try to join Uk Squonker Sales and Trade on FB, there is wonderful squonkers up for sale daily for very good prizes. I bought a brand new Tmod for a third of the actual price. You can also get hold of beautiful BF attys. Sorry for the dislike again......an accident


----------



## SAVapeGear

Petrus said:


> @SAVapeGear , so sorry, must have been a slip of the finger on the cell. I read the post early this morning during my routine loo drill...hehe. You must try to join Uk Squonker Sales and Trade on FB, there is wonderful squonkers up for sale daily for very good prizes. I bought a brand new Tmod for a third of the actual price. You can also get hold of beautiful BF attys. Sorry for the dislike again......an accident


@Petrus 

Thanks.Will have a look.

I thought it was a mistake.Just wanted to make sure.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Good morning guys. A new batch of P67 will be available from the 15th of August. Don't miss out for Reonauts wanting one. I believe the guys from UKS will be all over the show.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

For those of you after a P67 there is a batch going on sale on August 26th 5pm Eastern time.

http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=46&Itemid=3

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> For those of you after a P67 there is a batch going on sale on August 26th 5pm Eastern time.
> 
> http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=46&Itemid=3



Life just wouldn't be the same without the p67's. Get them while they are hot folks.

The P67's (with one of the other kids that lives with me now).

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

@Spydro, other than the side fire button and the flat top - what are the potential advantages of the P67 over the conventional SL Reo?


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> @Spydro, other than the side fire button and the flat top - what are the potential advantages of the P67 over the conventional SL Reo?



Hmmm. 
With the rounded profile to me they are far more comfortable in the hand than the standard Reo Grands (plus note 1 below).
I personally like the internal on/off system better... it'll never be a problem like the original top fire bottons that do wear/get burrs from the lock pin, easily gets dirty.
If your Grands don't have it, the adjustable positive in the 510 to align atty's as you want them is very easy with them.

Some of the best features are the besides...
1. The "throw" of the side button is micro short compared to the top fire of the Grand. I have mine so the lightest touch fires them. They are far more natural to fire in hand than the top fire button IMO. No need to worry about "mashing" the side fire button. It's also easier to maintain, adjust, etc. I much prefer the side fire button to the top button. The P67's side button is a much better design than those on the 2015 Woodvil's as well.
2. You can use up to a 24mm atty on the P67's flat deck with almost no overhang compared to the considerable overhang on a LP Grand deck with just a 22mm atty. With a 24mm on a P67 you do have to slide the door down instead of up to access the internals same as you have to with a 22mm on a LP.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver

Thanks very much @Spydro 
Very informative indeed
Hmmm... 
I like the sound of the soft touch side fire button


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> Thanks very much @Spydro
> Very informative indeed
> Hmmm...
> I like the sound of the soft touch side fire button



Some folks like to orient the Reo atty's away from them, some prefer towards them. So another thing that makes their side button nice is that they can be fired either with a finger when the atty is away from you, or the web between the thumb and fingers when it is towards you. So another option... when held in hand either way with a relaxed grip you can also just lightly squeeze the P67 to fire it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Spydro

I have gotten so used to this grip on my REOs




'Claw grip' holding from behind and firing with index finger. Airhole pointing to back. It's weird. With all other mods I like the side fire button but with the REO I am so used to the top fire. Took a while to get used to it but now like second nature. I still wouldn't mind to feel the side fire but then I may not like my current REOs. Eek.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a reminder that the new batch of REO P67's will go on sale on the 26th August 5pm eastern time!

http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=46&Itemid=3

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Bloody hell...and now the nonsense with finance minister has shot the damn exchange rate to pieces...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

5pm eastern time is 11pm SA time...set your alarms

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Oh no @Rob Fisher - that P67 is now haunting me...
Not again....
This is quite painful...

I dont need more mods
I dont need more mods
I dont need more mods

I have my eye on a few things at VapeCon

But
I dont need more mods

But 
I want them...

Aaaaaahhhhh

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Petrus

Guys, to be honest, if you want one, pull the triger. Don't wait for the rand, then you will never own one. I know it is expensive, but it is worth every penny. I enjoy mine every day. @Silver, a p67 and your new OL16 is a superb combo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

The Raw Aluminium is dedicated to pipe tobacco's and the Green one for my Looper in the morning's.


----------



## KB_314




----------



## Silver

Thanks @Petrus - you really know how to make the haunting worse...

Lol, only kidding - its a great device and if its not available one day - it will be great to have one.
Will last a while...


----------



## Moey_Ismail

I finally pulled the trigger,received my Origen OL16 today.￼

And just as the clock struck 23:00 

The wife decided to let me choose my birthday gift  and saved on shipping as she'll be in New York so my reo will be delivered to her hotel. The joys of marrying a flight attendant

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Petrus

Moey_Ismail said:


> I finally pulled the trigger,received my Origen OL16 today.￼
> View attachment 64975
> And just as the clock struck 23:00
> View attachment 64974
> The wife decided to let me choose my birthday gift  and saved on shipping as she'll be in New York so my reo will be delivered to her hotel. The joys of marrying a flight attendant


@Moey_Ismail, that is some serious Vape Mail my brother. You won't regret it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Petrus said:


> @Moey_Ismail, that is some serious Vape Mail my brother. You won't regret it.


Thank you sir. I built up my wishlist based on @Andre post Reo-the basics. I actually wanted the all black wrinkled sl but literally in the time it took the page to load it was out of stock already so I went with the black wrinkled with red metallic sl

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Moey_Ismail said:


> Thank you sir. I built up my wishlist based on @Andre post Reo-the basics. I actually wanted the all black wrinkled sl but literally in the time it took the page to load it was out of stock already so I went with the black wrinkled with red metallic sl


Ja, Andre is the Reo king. I started of with one Reo Grand after discussing it with him. I so enjoyed that mod that my Reo count is now on 8....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I was so tired when I got back to my hotel last night I just crashed... woke up this morning to see if there were any P67's left.... Nudda, Zippo, fookally.... all sold out.

Probably just as well because I really don't need another one... but I did the fancy the White SL...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Deckie

Yip sold out. A bit disappointed as I really wanted to get myself a Reo . Now I'll just have watch the classifieds in hope that maybe I'll get lucky.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Moey_Ismail said:


> Thank you sir. I built up my wishlist based on @Andre post Reo-the basics. I actually wanted the all black wrinkled sl but literally in the time it took the page to load it was out of stock already so I went with the black wrinkled with red metallic sl


Nice one @Moey_Ismail I see you've also got the OL16 as well. That's going to be a great combo As for the all wrinkle setup, you could just order/buy the wrinkle SL door separately. The REO Grand doors are interchangeable with the P67.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre

Moey_Ismail said:


> I finally pulled the trigger,received my Origen OL16 today.￼
> View attachment 64975
> And just as the clock struck 23:00
> View attachment 64974
> The wife decided to let me choose my birthday gift  and saved on shipping as she'll be in New York so my reo will be delivered to her hotel. The joys of marrying a flight attendant


Awesome stuff. Now for that wait!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> I was so tired when I got back to my hotel last night I just crashed... woke up this morning to see if there were any P67's left.... Nudda, Zippo, fookally.... all sold out.
> 
> Probably just as well because I really don't need another one... but I did the fancy the White SL...



I thought fairly seriously about buying 2 more at the sale. But with 4 in hand and them now in short supply decided to leave them for others who didn't have any yet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Blu_Marlin said:


> Nice one @Moey_Ismail I see you've also got the OL16 as well. That's going to be a great combo As for the all wrinkle setup, you could just order/buy the wrinkle SL door separately. The REO Grand doors are interchangeable with the P67.



Agree, the O-16 is a great atty on the P67's. Thinking of putting my other one on the other P67 as well to take the place of the Nuppin' it has been running.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Rob Fisher said:


> I was so tired when I got back to my hotel last night I just crashed... woke up this morning to see if there were any P67's left.... Nudda, Zippo, fookally.... all sold out.
> 
> Probably just as well because I really don't need another one... but I did the fancy the White SL...


Uncle Rob when I emailed Robert from Reosmods to ask about getting it shipped to a hotel in New York I did mention I wanted an all white p67 sl and he said there weren't any in this batch. The colors that went on sale this round were all the one's marked at $235

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Ok so I`m posting these to let @Petrus see the size of the Lost Vapes Delirium RDA on a P67. The RDA comes with the LV DNA75 Squonk mod.





As for a review on the RDA, I will eventually get around to doing one as soon as I put in a build. I will be using the OL16 topper on the mod for now.


----------



## Petrus

Blu_Marlin said:


> Ok so I`m posting these to let @Petrus see the size of the Lost Vapes Delirium RDA on a P67. The RDA comes with the LV DNA75 Squonk mod.
> View attachment 65072
> View attachment 65073
> View attachment 65075
> 
> 
> As for a review on the RDA, I will eventually get around to doing one as soon as I put in a build. I will be using the OL16 topper on the mod for now.


My friend, I agree, let the atty rest and stick to the OL16. Tried and tested. Damn that is a pitty.


----------



## Robert Howes

all of them are "out of stock"


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Robert Howes said:


> all of them are "out of stock"


Yep the P67s dont last long when they go on sale. Similar to the Woodvils they are made in limited numbers per run. Blink too long and they`re gone.Your best bet would be to wait untill the next round of P67s are released but you have to be online at the date and time specified to snag one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

And finally she is here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12


----------



## Andre

Moey_Ismail said:


> And finally she is here
> View attachment 66995


Stunning! Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz

Andre said:


> Stunning! Enjoy.



I'm going to ask the worst question imaginable to all you REO lovers. What is the big deal with the Reo's? I really don't know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

I had the same question @Imtiaaz before I got one...my answer is the flavour you get from a REO (coupled with a reomiser) cannot be replicated, the simplicity that it posesses and lastly for me it is truly a work of art...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Moey_Ismail said:


> And finally she is here
> View attachment 66995


Oooo nice. That P67 was well worth the wait @Moey_Ismail . Plus that can of FUSCHS gonna last you for decades although the REO will probably outlast that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Imtiaaz

incredible_hullk said:


> I had the same question @Imtiaaz before I got one...my answer is the flavour you get from a REO (coupled with a reomiser) cannot be replicated, the simplicity that it posesses and lastly for me it is truly a work of art...



Aaaaaah I see...So basically I need to try it somehow and then I would appreciate the genius of it. Fair enough, thanks @incredible_hullk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Blu_Marlin said:


> Oooo nice. That P67 was well worth the wait @Moey_Ismail . Plus that can of FUSCHS gonna last you for decades although the REO will probably outlast that


@Blu_Marlin REOs wud probably survive nuclear war

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Imtiaaz said:


> I'm going to ask the worst question imaginable to all you REO lovers. What is the big deal with the Reo's? I really don't know.


From my POV there really is no easy answer to that question without sounding like a fanboy but I’ll try. This will be in a series of posts as I need to up my post count which is seriously lacking. Two weeks ago I was out in the field and was working about 2 meters off the ground. I’m not usually clumsy but my REO fell out of my top pocket onto the ground below. I climbed down the ladder picked it up, wiped it off, put back the driptip, had a vape, put it in my jeans pocket, climbed up the ladder and continued to work. The other day I was in a hurry, I put in a fresh battery in my REO and left for work. When I got home in the afternoon and wanted to change the battery I realized it was the wrong side Maybe I was lucky that the REO fell in just the right way so that it did not get damaged or maybe it was built "Ford Tough"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

incredible_hullk said:


> @Blu_Marlin REOs wud probably survive nuclear war


Agreed on that. When the time comes and most electronic devices are wiped out by EMP, I will be happily vaping on my REO. I will have my lead acid battery, a few solar panels to charge said battery all hooked up to my REO and happily vaping so that I don’t have to go back to the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail

So after the long wait, I popped my new P67, OL16, 2 reo bottles, 5 Italian bottles and all the caps and tubing into the Ultrasonic cleaner, while everything dried properly I cut the inverted "v" into all the tubes the way super x drifter does in the YouTube tutorial, cut tubes to size, P67 was dry so I wiped down the contacts and battery contacts with alcohol wipes, gave all contacts a coat of contact lubricant with a tiny paint brush, popped in a brand new fully charged LG HG2, filled the bottle with some E Liquid Project Special Reserve Batch 2, built dual 3mm ID 7 wrap 26g kanthal coils reading at 0.5ohm, wicked with Kendo Gold and popped in my drip tip by @hands. I couldn't be happier, the Vape is amazing.

Can anyone guess which 1s been getting neglected today

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Imtiaaz said:


> I'm going to ask the worst question imaginable to all you REO lovers. *What is the big deal with the Reo's?* I really don't know.


Post number two:
I am generally a low wattage vaper. Around 40 watts most of the time but I do go up to 55 watts on some of my builds. I tried the RX200 and VTC Mini just to see what high wattage vaping was about but always ended up back at around 50 to 55 watts on both devices. I could not vape higher than that so I got rid of them as the REO could more than handle my everyday builds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Moey_Ismail said:


> So after the long wait, I popped my new P67, OL16, 2 reo bottles, 5 Italian bottles and all the caps and tubing into the Ultrasonic cleaner, while everything dried properly I cut the inverted "v" into all the tubes the way super x drifter does in the YouTube tutorial, cut tubes to size, P67 was dry so I wiped down the contacts and battery contacts with alcohol wipes, gave all contacts a coat of contact lubricant with a tiny paint brush, popped in a brand new fully charged LG HG2, filled the bottle with some E Liquid Project Special Reserve Batch 2, built dual 3mm ID 7 wrap 26g kanthal coils reading at 0.5ohm, wicked with Kendo Gold and popped in my drip tip by @hands. I couldn't be happier, the Vape is amazing.
> View attachment 67012
> *Can anyone guess which 1s been getting neglected today*


Ooo I can guess....perhaps it`s the red and black one thats getting neglected

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

@Moey_Ismail When you are more comfortable you must try this 8 wraps 2.5mmID SS316L 26G on the OL16 (no that not my security pass code if anyone was wondering) that was recomended by @SAVapeGear and seconded by @KB_314 It comes in a bit low at 0.25 ohms which took me out of my comfort zone but I`m ok with it now. Just make sure you`re comfortable using your LGs as the current draw is around 16.8 amps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Blu_Marlin said:


> @Moey_Ismail When you are more comfortable you must try this 8 wraps 2.5mmID SS316L 26G on the OL16 (no that not my security pass code if anyone was wondering) that was recomended by @SAVapeGear and seconded by @KB_314 It comes in a bit low at 0.25 ohms which took me out of my comfort zone but I`m ok with it now. Just make sure you`re comfortable using your LGs as the current draw is around 16.8 amps.


@Blu_Marlin thanks I'll definitely give it a try, I just so happen to have a roll of 26g SS316L in the Vape box

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Imtiaaz said:


> I'm going to ask the worst question imaginable to all you REO lovers. What is the big deal with the Reo's? I really don't know.


Post three:
The REO is a mech box mod plain and simple. It takes a battery, has a switch, a 510 connector and a bottle to hold e-liquid. Nothing much can go wrong and when it does it`s usually user error. From a vaping perspective the thing that really makes a REO is the atty and coil build that goes on top. Personally I feel that wth the right builds you get the best flavour from RDAs. I loved dripping from the very first time I tried it but could not stand having to drip after every few puffs or so. So the BF solution was a slam-dunk for me. RDA flavour with a tank to boot.

I am not some one who chases the latest gadgets, tanks technology etc. The REO really is an end game device for me. With the RDAs that I have and the builds that they have I don’t need to go searching. I did try some regulated mods and RTAs etc towards the end of last year and the beginning of this year but got rid of most of them. The only mod/tank I kept is for my “when I have a sore throat” menthol vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Blu_Marlin i think post 3 is the winner post...there is a sense of honesty you get from moving away from technology and going back to basics...thats the appeal of the reo..its hand crafted, back to basics originality...and you are so right..u can have the best mod but if u have a kak atty and build then nothin gonna help you. hence i dare not try anything but the rm2 or ol16 one day

its amazing but i have an avo24, limitless etc but always go back to the small attys and high ohms to unwind.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KB_314

Moey_Ismail said:


> And finally she is here
> View attachment 66995


That's a lot of lube you have there  I think you might need a few more Reo's! 
Awesome awesome vapemail. I'm veeery jealous about your P67

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Congrats on the Reo @Moey_Ismail, it looks great. And I guarantee you'll never every run out of contact lub in your lifetime.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

Moey_Ismail said:


> And finally she is here
> View attachment 66995



My gosh @Moey_Ismail , she looks beautiful!
Red and black go so well together
Enjoy and wishing you all the very best and many happy vapes!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD

My sentiments exactly 



Blu_Marlin said:


> Post three:
> The REO is a mech box mod plain and simple. It takes a battery, has a switch, a 510 connector and a bottle to hold e-liquid. Nothing much can go wrong and when it does it`s usually user error. From a vaping perspective the thing that really makes a REO is the atty and coil build that goes on top. Personally I feel that wth the right builds you get the best flavour from RDAs. I loved dripping from the very first time I tried it but could not stand having to drip after every few puffs or so. So the BF solution was a slam-dunk for me. RDA flavour with a tank to boot.
> 
> I am not some one who chases the latest gadgets, tanks technology etc. The REO really is an end game device for me. With the RDAs that I have and the builds that they have I don’t need to go searching. I did try some regulated mods and RTAs etc towards the end of last year and the beginning of this year but got rid of most of them. The only mod/tank I kept is for my “when I have a sore throat” menthol vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Moey_Ismail said:


> And finally she is here
> View attachment 66995


Very nice. Swop for a CE4 clearo? Lol

Enjoy. 



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Petrus

@Moey_Ismail, gongrats on a beautiful setup. Once you get use to squonking and the great flavour it's to late......then you order the next one. Squonking got me so hooked, I am standing on 8 squonkers, each dedicated to a specific flavour. It is just so perfect. Your choice of a Atty is spot on. Enjoy the ride.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good news from Rob at Reosmods... and I quote...

"I will start another P67 run in two weeks. Best guess on another sale date will be the end of October or early November".

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> Good news from Rob at Reosmods... and I quote...
> 
> "I will start another P67 run in two weeks. Best guess on another sale date will be the end of October or early November".


Wow Rob! I see you replaced your old Porcupine profile pic, with a much more younger, handsomer looking quillbeast!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Stosta said:


> Wow Rob! I see you replaced your old Porcupine profile pic, with a much more younger, handsomer looking quillbeast!



Hehehe change is as good as a holiday!

Will send the juices and tank back with Badger Courier in the am... nice tank... very similar to a Melo 3 and decent cCell... seems to wick just a bit better than a cCell.

All juices MEH... so glad you sent them for a test because I was tempted.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Major Pit Stop of the P67... the top internal piece is made of wood and because I clean my stuff so often the wood has swelled a little and the door is very tight so it was time for a major clean up. The new P67's come with a Peek Insert rather than wood. Need to order a replacement when they get stock!



http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...&category_id=3&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=9

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Major Pit Stop of the P67... the top internal piece is made of wood and because I clean my stuff so often the wood has swelled a little and the door is very tight so it was time for a major clean up. The new P67's come with a Peek Insert rather than wood. Need to order a replacement when they get stock!
> View attachment 73611
> View attachment 73612
> 
> http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...&category_id=3&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=9



In the meantime bro, I think I read somewhere that wood is sand able.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> In the meantime bro, I think I read somewhere that wood is sand able.



Yip it has been sanded and is drying out and then installation will begin.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip it has been sanded and is drying out and then installation will begin.



Me thinks that like rewicking, pit stopping is done way too often and beyond what is really needed. My 4 P67's have never been so elaborately pit stopped as to cause such even though I bought all of them on P67 sale day or soon after AND have used them more or less constantly ever since. I just clean the contacts now and them and apply DeoxIT Gold, wipe them out and off with a clean cloth now and then. They were made to vape, not to be a slave to.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Me thinks that like rewicking, pit stopping is done way too often and beyond what is really needed. My 4 P67's have never been so elaborately pit stopped as to cause such even though I bought all of them on P67 sale day or soon after AND have used them more or less constantly ever since. I just clean the contacts now and them and apply DeoxIT Gold, wipe them out and off with a clean cloth now and then. They were made to vape, not to be a slave to.



I hear you but I like to lightly sand my tumbled P67 and clean it... a little OCD... My Grands have worked none stop since the day I got them..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> I hear you but I like to lightly sand my tumbled P67 and clean it... a little OCD... My Grands have worked none stop since the day I got them..



Gotcha. I've only cleaned one Reo one time with soap and water (out of 33 of them owned). That Grande had leaked a NET juice inside that I was not aware of and it had turned to jell because I had not used it for quite a some time. On the other hand I had to fully disassemble, wash/brush in hot soapy water. dry and reassemble any of my 11 GP PAPS every week if I had used them all week. RPITA having to do it to keep them hitting like the sledge hammer they hit with, but that was the only negative thing about them (they were worth the high price they cost to me).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

NB - For those of you after a P67 they are going to be released soon (within the next 2 weeks) and certainly before March arrives according to Todd Harrington at Reosmods!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 5


----------



## E.T.

Rob Fisher said:


> NB - For those of you after a P67 they are going to be released soon (within the next 2 weeks) and certainly before March arrives according to Todd Harrington at Reosmods!



Great just when my budget seems to have stabilized !!  more temptation comes along.

Thank you for the Heads up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Rob Fisher said:


> NB - For those of you after a P67 they are going to be released soon (within the next 2 weeks) and certainly before March arrives according to Todd Harrington at Reosmods!



How does one get on the 'insider notification list' ? Or is it a free for all ?


----------



## Scouse45

Rob Fisher said:


> NB - For those of you after a P67 they are going to be released soon (within the next 2 weeks) and certainly before March arrives according to Todd Harrington at Reosmods!


Oh no ways @Rob Fisher i must be on that train!!! Please can u help us out let us know when and how and where!! Please big boss

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> NB - For those of you after a P67 they are going to be released soon (within the next 2 weeks) and certainly before March arrives according to Todd Harrington at Reosmods!



Ohhhhh my wwwoooorrddd.....
What is the damage based on the last run of P67 uncle @Rob Fisher ?


----------



## Scouse45

I'm watching this thread very closely! After @Spydro showed me his hadaly and p67 setup I already organized a hadaly today.... Now I'm holding back on all my buys in order to wait for this!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK guys and girls... the site to go to is Reosmods http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=46&Itemid=3

The cost of the last run was between $200 and $240... I would imagine a small increase this time around.

Yes it's first come first served when they go up for sale!

I suggest to go to the site and select the Notify me option on the colour one you want.

I will try keep an aye out for news!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Scouse45 said:


> Oh no ways @Rob Fisher i must be on that train!!! Please can u help us out let us know when and how and where!! Please big boss



P67 is my dream mod and i might just have a chance to actually own one.... Oh my greatness....


----------



## Scouse45

Wow the colour choices available r amazing!!!!


----------



## Scouse45

@Clouds4Days this is serious stuff bro!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Scouse45 said:


> @Clouds4Days this is serious stuff bro!



Agree bud....
Now i just gotta find out how im gonna convince HRH i need this mod in my life


----------



## incredible_hullk

If you have an account already reset password before the sale date incase u forgot it in excitement

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Petrus

Guys, just a word of advice don't make use of usps definitely an no go. Try to organise for a courier, it will set you back another 60-80 dollars, but you will receive your stuff. Rob from Reomods like to use USPS but me and @Rob Fisher had some bad experiences.


----------



## Rob Fisher

100% And on my last shipment from Reosmods I used FedEx or DHL (can't remember which one) and it was expensive but worth it... maybe do a group shipment. I'm sure Rob will be up for that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

USPS can be quick and I have had 10 day delivery in the past but my last two orders were a nightmare... one took 2 months for some reason and one went into the abyss never to appear again. The issues are no USPS but our very own customs and PO.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Guys and a heads up for jhb buyers.... jimc has closed down and merged with Ort international post office so getting deliveries out of customs is a nightmare

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Scouse45

This just throws more spanners in the world the costs r growing haha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Rob Fisher said:


> USPS can be quick and I have had 10 day delivery in the past but my last two orders were a nightmare... one took 2 months for some reason and one went into the abyss never to appear again. The issues are no USPS but our very own customs and PO.



Oom @Rob Fisher will myus work seeing as FedEx and Dhl on the backend


----------



## Moist

Aramex global shopper should also work 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk

Moist said:


> Aramex global shopper should also work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Nope tried...they refuse to do Vape related stuff


----------



## Moist

incredible_hullk said:


> Nope tried...they refuse to do Vape related stuff


Vape related or battery related? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

If we do a group buy why not pay for a flight for @Spydro he can Mule them all over.... Like $600 return

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> Guys and a heads up for jhb buyers.... jimc has closed down and merged with Ort international post office so getting deliveries out of customs is a nightmare



Im still waiting for my fast tech parcel i should have just chosen free shipping.
Paid $15 extra for ems express for nothing.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Moist said:


> Vape related or battery related?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Both...they refuse attys and mods..can't get away cos they want invoices


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Rob Fisher and @Petrus how could we go about to do a single purchase each but then do a combined shipping, as i think this would apeal to most.


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> Oom @Rob Fisher will myus work seeing as FedEx and Dhl on the backend



Yes most certainly it will work like GANGBUSTERS! Only way I get stuff anymore...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> @Rob Fisher and @Petrus how could we go about to do a single purchase each but then do a combined shipping, as i think this would apeal to most.



I will drop Rob an email and ask him.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have sent an email to Rob to ask him to combine the SA orders and ship via FedEx or DHL... will see what he says!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Deckie

All this P67 talk is making me lus to join in. ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Deckie said:


> All this P67 talk is making me lus to join in. ....



This is like Nike...

"Just do it"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Can see a whole lot of Classies going up soon.... Im in btw lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Daniel said:


> Can see a whole lot of Classies going up soon.... Im in btw lol



Even me bud im trying to think what dont i need that i have


----------



## Daniel

Clouds4Days said:


> Even me bud im trying to think what dont i need that i have


Sell it all! I'm going back to squonking and Reo is the answer....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Eish worst part I'm not gonna be around and hrh will get the delivery....busted

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

All non p67 buyers get ur money ready...gonna be a flood of stuff for sale

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> All non p67 buyers get ur money ready...gonna be a flood of stuff for sale



How much do you think i could sell 2 rolls of 2 ply toilet paper and a sealed refill box of steak and chops spice for bud?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> How much do you think i could sell 2 rolls of 2 ply toilet paper and a sealed refill box of steak and chops spice bud?


Enuf for shipping... we need to sell ourselves for this..and if the sona and budget is kak we gonna have to work double shift


----------



## Deckie

incredible_hullk said:


> Enuf for shipping... we need to sell ourselves for this..and if the sona and budget is kak we gonna have to work double shift


flog our cars -= walking never killed kids.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

U guys realize we sound like druggies right now...time for some HEA...high end anonymous

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Deckie said:


> flog our cars -= walking never killed kids.


Jhb it may...well to be precise I'm not getting Vape-jacked


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> Enuf for shipping... we need to sell ourselves for this..and if the sona and budget is kak we gonna have to work double shift





Deckie said:


> flog our cars -= walking never killed kids.



Ive got it...

I know how we can make extra cash.
Lets stand at the Robots like the kids stand asking for travel money for their sports tours overseas?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Scouse45

@Clouds4Days dude the guys that dance at the robots get the most money! U and @Daniel know any good moves? We get matching overalls and hit a jive at the robots?! 

And I'm in for the reos so any group buy or group shopping or group hug I'm in....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SAVapeGear

Don't get rid of your gear to soon.They go so quick you might just end up with a bottle.Wait till you have it in hand before you sell any stuff.

Or you will have to settle for a fasttech P47

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Scouse45 said:


> @Clouds4Days dude the guys that dance at the robots get the most money! U and @Daniel know any good moves? We get matching overalls and hit a jive at the robots?!
> 
> And I'm in for the reos so any group buy or group shopping or group hug I'm in....



I can barely whistle never mind dance 
I can fake a limp though

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> I can barely whistle never mind dance
> I can fake a limp though


Guys guys guys...think different Vape tricks...

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> I can barely whistle never mind dance
> I can fake a limp though


And say it was from a mech mod injury

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Ok I think we stuffing up ooms thread...


----------



## E.T.

Sheez $200 to $240 is steep. If this is going to happen i will have to sell both my reos and my leprechaun. . Or i can just wait patiently for the people to sell their grands to fund the p67.i need an lp sl again


----------



## Spydro

Daniel said:


> If we do a group buy why not pay for a flight for @Spydro he can Mule them all over.... Like $600 return


No need...

*Reo P67's*

Stopped by and saw all the new comments, questions, what's and why for's. There is only one place to get the answers right, and that is from Robert himself. So I just got off the phone with him.

First... he is doing very well and has been very busy.

1 - He will ship individual buys Fed Ex to SA.

2 - He will also ship group buys to one address via Fed EX to SA.

3 - The prices will be the same, he is not raising their prices.

4 - No so good news. There will only be about 20 of them available this time. They were made to have them blueprinted for what is to come. You can still try to score one of them, but the odds are not good.

5 - Probably the best news for most of you in SA... In 2-3 months there will be a huge run of them ready to sell, enough that they will probably be stock items on his website for quite some time to come. So if you don't score one of the 20 and you are patient, you will probably be able to get the exact colors you want when that huge run is available.

6 - There will be some new colors (yellow was mentioned as one of them).

Robert will contact Rob and I when the date is known that they will go live for sale on his website, and we'll advise the forum.

Reactions: Winner 8 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Scouse45

@Spydro thats amazing news! Can't thank u enough. I now believe I will wait a few months for proper stock so I can save up and take my time to choose. At least now I know I won't need anymore mods I can prepare properly for a true gem I've always wanted. Exciting stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie

Spydro said:


> No need...
> 
> *Reo P67's*
> 
> Stopped by and saw all the new comments, questions, what's and why for's. There is only one place to get the answers right, and that is from Robert himself. So I just got off the phone with him.
> 
> First... he is doing very well and has been very busy.
> 
> 1 - He will ship individual buys Fed Ex to SA.
> 
> 2 - He will also ship group buys to one address via Fed EX to SA.
> 
> 3 - The prices will be the same, he is not raising their prices.
> 
> 4 - No so good news. There will only be about 20 of them available this time. They were made to have them blueprinted for what is to come. You can still try to score one of them, but the odds are not good.
> 
> 5 - Probably the best news for most of you in SA... In 2-3 months there will be a huge run of them ready to sell, enough that they will probably be stock items on his website for quite some time to come. So if you don't score one of the 20 and you are patient, you will probably be able to get the exact colors you want when that huge run is available.
> 
> 6 - There will be some new colors (yellow was mentioned as one of them).
> 
> Robert will contact Rob and me when the date is known that they will go live for sale on his website.


Thanks @Spydro , in my opinion is we should wait for the big run & be more certain we can get.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Im also gonna wait and get what i want not whats left.
Cool so everyone (including myself) time to start saving them pennies


----------



## spiv

I love the P67 but I'm going for the new Paddy Vapes Cluricaun 26650 mod so my P67 will need to wait a while.
If someone in JHB is ordering, I'd like to order some of them fancy squonk bottles.


----------



## Deckie

spiv said:


> I love the P67 but I'm going for the new Paddy Vapes Cluricaun 26650 mod so my P67 will need to wait a while.
> If someone in JHB is ordering, I'd like to order some of them fancy squonk bottles.


Yip I also desperately need squonk bottles.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

If there is a group buy, please count me in


----------



## Christos

Riaz said:


> If there is a group buy, please count me in


I doubt there is anyone brave enough to do a group buy.


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> I doubt there is anyone brave enough to do a group buy.


It's actually not such a bad idea @Christos, what is the worst that can happen? I end up with 10 P67's

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## craigb

Reading up on all this, I have come up with a public service.

Anyone wanting to buy a P 67, but realising they have no space left on the vape desk can forward their unwanted devices taking up space. As a launch special, I will waive my regular service fees, but delivery will be at your expense.

"Make room for your new Reo, get rid of another mod today."

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate

I'm interested why so many seem to favour a P67 ahead of a Leprechaun,is it form factor,price,desirability,availability,reliability ? A combination of all or something else.
BTW I don't have either!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus

I have both @Genosmate, and must admit I like my Leprechaun's quality is top notch, well done @Justin Pattrick.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Deckie

Genosmate said:


> I'm interested why so many seem to favour a P67 ahead of a Leprechaun,is it form factor,price,desirability,availability,reliability ? A combination of all or something else.
> BTW I don't have either!


My thinking exactly

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

Petrus said:


> I have both @Genosmate, and must admit I like my Leprechaun's quality is top notch, well done @Justin Pattrick.


Can you pm me the link to this mod please


----------



## Scouse45

Well which one would u guys that one one or both go for first? I'm only going on advice I've had. And one thing I worry about the position of the fire button on the Lep compared to the p67


----------



## Petrus

Riaz said:


> Can you pm me the link to this mod please


Send a PM to @Justin Pattrick, he can assist you.


----------



## Petrus

Scouse45 said:


> Well which one would u guys that one one or both go for first? I'm only going on advice I've had. And one thing I worry about the position of the fire button on the Lep compared to the p67


My first squonker was a Grand, and I love it. If I go out I always take my Reo Grand with me or the Leprechaun. The P67 is a great device, I have two, but definitely not one of my workhorses. If I must choose a everyday squonker, a raw Leprechaun, that is my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45

Thanks so much @Petrus for the advice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Deckie

I've been analysing this P67 vs Leprechaun since last night & I can't justify going to all the trouble to get my hands on a P67 when we have such an awesome option right under our noses! I have 2 Leprechauns & can fault them in anyway,. I only hear the words - "Support local".

We just need to get a constant reliable source of squonk bottles.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

An old pre model P67 era picture of approximately 25 of the 33 Reos I bought (that includes 4 P67's)...




Current picture of all the Leprechauns I've bought...



... with no plans to buy any of them because I don't have a need for any of them. 

The Reos have got it done for me in spades for over two and half years. For my uses no other mech squonker can replace them.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Clouds4Days

If i didnt have a leprechaun i wouldnt be looking at a P67. 
My Leprechaun is still sealed in bubble wrap.
I just havent opened the leprechaun up yet cause its part of my Birthday present from the wife this month 
All will be revealed on the 25th when i step out my 20's into my 30's

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## spiv

Scouse45 said:


> Well which one would u guys that one one or both go for first? I'm only going on advice I've had. And one thing I worry about the position of the fire button on the Lep compared to the p67



I went for a Leprechaun first. @Justin Pattrick even bottom fed my Petri for me. 
It's an incredible piece of hardware. It's solid, works perfectly every time, looks and feels amazing. The whole mod feels very natural to hold, squonk and fire. It also locks very easily.

I only have a Reo Mini and I love it. I think having the mod maker in your country makes a big difference. If anything goes wrong with your Leprechaun, Justin will sort it out in no time. If you have a problem with your Reo, you need to source replacement parts, pay for shipping and learn how to change them/find someone who can do the fix. 

If I stayed in the US like @Spydro , I'd probably lean heavily towards the Reo, or a T-Mod, or CC Custom mod over a Leprechaun. Being able to call the mod maker is incredible. 

That being said, I would not say no to a P67.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

Clouds4Days said:


> If i didnt have a leprechaun i wouldnt be looking at a P67.
> My Leprechaun is still sealed in bubblrap.
> I just havent opened the leprechaun up yet cause its part of my Birthday present from the wife this month
> All will be revealed on the 25th when i step out my 20's into my 30's


@clo


Clouds4Days said:


> If i didnt have a leprechaun i wouldnt be looking at a P67.
> My Leprechaun is still sealed in bubble wrap.
> I just havent opened the leprechaun up yet cause its part of my Birthday present from the wife this month
> All will be revealed on the 25th when i step out my 20's into my 30's


@Clouds4Days, you are a good man.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

Does anyone have a contact number for @Justin Pattrick please


----------



## Scouse45

Clouds4Days said:


> If i didnt have a leprechaun i wouldnt be looking at a P67.
> My Leprechaun is still sealed in bubble wrap.
> I just havent opened the leprechaun up yet cause its part of my Birthday present from the wife this month
> All will be revealed on the 25th when i step out my 20's into my 30's


Yo @Clouds4Days i jumped into the 30's last week and I didn't get no leprechaun!!! I'll buy it for myself haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Scouse45 said:


> Yo @Clouds4Days i jumped into the 30's last week and I didn't get no leprechaun!!! I'll buy it for myself haha



My wife bought it for me but where do you think the funds came from


----------



## craigb

Clouds4Days said:


> My wife bought it for me but where do you think the funds came from



Does she know she bought it for you? Or were you really helpful and ordered it yourself too?

Thats how I got the Pico Squeeze as an gift from HRH for our 15th anniversary - I did the gentlemanly thing and did all the work of ordering it for her to save her the effort

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

craigb said:


> Does she know she bought it for you? Or were you really helpful and ordered it yourself too?
> 
> Thats how I got the Pico Squeeze as an gift from HRH for our 15th anniversary - I did the gentlemanly thing and did all the work of ordering it for her to save her the effort



Exactly like that 
Cause she doesnt know where to find what i want.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Scouse45 said:


> Yo @Clouds4Days i jumped into the 30's last week and I didn't get no leprechaun!!! I'll buy it for myself haha


I have waited for the big 4 and bought a P67


----------



## Spydro

@spiv, country didn't matter to me as much as it might to some folks. Less than half of my mods were made in the USA. The atty's are similar. Most are from several European countries, the Philippines and China. 

I take care of my gear, so in near four years only two mods have been sent back to their makers for repairs that I didn't cause the need for... one from the US and one from Greece. With one exception I have never needed to send any authentic atty's back for corrections (this exception from the Philippines). I know how to do most repairs on my gear myself if they were needed.

Tag line is that quality gear made by quality people is always a win, but even the best can ship flawed gear. 

No doubt being personal friends with many of the makers of my mods and some of the atty's is a bonus, especially those that I can reach with a phone call. But even those I email or PM almost always get right back to me. 

I have no doubt that the Leprechaun is a solid device. Some swear by the CC, and I have one lady friend who has a bunch of T-Mods. But I like staying with the squonkers that successfully started it all and is by far the most commercially successful mech squonkers ever made...the Reos. A"HE" regulated squonker is sort of on my bucket list though. But at this late date I can easily get by just fine without one as well. Just as well, the one or two I think I'd want are way hard to get.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> Does anyone have a contact number for @Justin Pattrick please



PM'ed!


----------



## Huffapuff

Spydro said:


> A"HE" regulated squonker is sort of on my bucket list though. But at this late date I can easily get by just fine without one as well. Just as well, the one or two I think I'd want are way hard to get.



Would you share what the "one or two" you'd want are?


----------



## Spydro

Huffapuff said:


> Would you share what the "one or two" you'd want are?



There was a time when I was torn between getting either a wood Gepetto Elite V2 Squonker (or Gepetto Elite V2... both regulated, from Poland), or a wood Caduceus BF mech from Finland. But the only one I ever got a shot at was a limited edition Caduceus BF with extremely nice wood. I tried to buy it for well over what it cost him, but the seller backed out. Turned out that he was just fishing to see what someone was willing to pay for it. 

I was also on "lists" for custom wood BF squonkers made from my own exhibition grade woods several times. The woods were not to be shipped to them until they were ready for it luckily as it turned out. The start of none of them ever materialized when promised, nor months after and with one not a year after. So I gave up on their makers. I'm not waiting 2+ years for anything.

Last interest was when Rob convinced me to rethink the error of my first impressions of the Hellfire Shadow (mainly because I wanted a high grade wood regulated squonker). But I'd never find a HS available because I don't run in the elitist groups. So I am not even looking for one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Spydro said:


> There was a time when I was torn between getting either a wood Gepetto Elite V2 Squonker (or Gepetto Elite V2... both regulated, from Poland), or a wood Caduceus BF mech from Finland. But the only one I ever got a shot at was a limited edition Caduceus BF with extremely nice wood. I tried to buy it for well over what it cost him, but the seller backed out. Turned out that he was just fishing to see what someone was willing to pay for it.
> 
> I was also on "lists" for custom wood BF squonkers made from my own exhibition grade woods several times. The woods were not to be shipped to them until they were ready for it luckily as it turned out. The start of none of them ever materialized when promised, nor months after and with one not a year after. So I gave up on their makers. I'm not waiting 2+ years for anything.
> 
> Last interest was when Rob convinced me to rethink the error of my first impressions of the Hellfire Shadow (mainly because I wanted a high grade wood regulated squonker). But I'd never find a HS available because I don't run in the elitist groups. So I am not even looking for one.


Those are some impressive mods. I've never been much of a fan of stabilized wood, find it a bit too "bling" for my tastes. I have a more minimalist aesthetic, but I do like the look of those Hellfire mods. 

If being in an elitist group or secret Facebook group is the only way to get one then I'll just have to run with the proletariat

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Huffapuff said:


> Those are some impressive mods. I've never been much of a fan of stabilized wood, find it a bit too "bling" for my tastes. I have a more minimalist aesthetic, but I do like the look of those Hellfire mods.
> 
> If being in an elitist group or secret Facebook group is the only way to get one then I'll just have to run with the proletariat



It's not the stabilizing that some wood species do need to be viable for quality crafting... the bling is dying the wood to me.

The Gepettos's I was trying to score (and the Caduceus I tried to buy) were high grade burls. But I was not interested in any that were once, twice, thrice dyed unnatural colors. With all things made from fine woods I prefer the woods show off their own natural color and beauty, enhanced with hand rubbed finishes that also do not change their natural color.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff

Spydro said:


> It's not the stabilizing that some wood species do need to be viable for quality crafting... the bling is dying the wood to me.
> 
> The Gepettos's I was trying to score (and the Caduceus I tried to buy) were high grade burls. But I was not interested in any that were once, twice, thrice dyed unnatural colors. With all things made from fine woods I prefer the woods show off their own natural color and beauty, enhanced with hand rubbed finishes that also do not change their natural color.



Yes, it's the bright colours that don't work for me. The first time I saw natural wood being used for a mod I liked it. But I'm more of a steel and leather man myself


----------



## johan

To my eyes, mixed and/or swirled acrylic looks the same as stabilized wood (_a wee bit of cheap bling_).


----------



## Spydro

Found the picture that gent sent me of that Caduceus that I tried to buy from him. 

To me this is what fine woods should look like, all natural.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

P67's in stock! Go Go Go! I was just alerted that the color I always wanted is in stock!



http://www.reosmods.com/index.php?p...roduct_id=2103&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=3

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Stock update 2 left yellow sl and tumbled


----------



## SAVapeGear

I ordered a Hammertone SL

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> Stock update 2 left yellow sl and tumbled



I didnt even get a notification for the colour i was looking for, by the time i went on it was gone already...


----------



## SAVapeGear

There wasn't many options available.

But the Hammertone is still the best and strongest finish.

I know,I had almost all the colors.


----------



## incredible_hullk

@Rob Fisher does the p67 use the 6ml bottle?


----------



## Spydro

Robert didn't notify me the P67 short sale was going live at all like he said he would so I could alert the folks here. 
Maybe he will when the large batch is ready for sale in a couple of months plus, maybe not. If not you're on your own.


----------



## Spydro

incredible_hullk said:


> @Rob Fisher does the p67 use the 6ml bottle?



Yes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

incredible_hullk said:


> @Rob Fisher does the p67 use the 6ml bottle?



Yes and the Italian soft bottles.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Whohoo hammertone sl secured...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Robert didn't notify me the P67 short sale was going live at all like he said he would so I could alert the folks here.
> Maybe he will when the large batch is ready for sale in a couple of months plus, maybe not. If not you're on your own.



Yip just a handful went online... I was just lucky I had tagged a white SL LP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

SAVapeGear said:


> There wasn't many options available.
> 
> But the Hammertone is still the best and strongest finish.
> 
> I know,I had almost all the colors.


Thx @SAVapeGear was in one of my don't know what colour spins and ur comment helped immensely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

incredible_hullk said:


> Thx @SAVapeGear was in one of my don't know what colour spins and ur comment helped immensely


LOL @incredible_hullk did you grab the last one?


----------



## incredible_hullk

SAVapeGear said:


> LOL @incredible_hullk did you grab the last one?


Yep sure did @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

I wanted the black with red door(not sl)


----------



## SAVapeGear

incredible_hullk said:


> Yep sure did @SAVapeGear


Nice.The Hammertone is still my favorite.

Like a gun safe finish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@incredible_hullk split shipping?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> @incredible_hullk split shipping?


Eish sorry man checked out earlier...next time we must sync


Clouds4Days said:


> @incredible_hullk split shipping?


sorry @Clouds4Days checked out earlier

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> Eish sorry man checked out earlier...next time we must sync
> 
> sorry @Clouds4Days checked out earlier



$55 is quarter of the price for the Mod...


----------



## Clouds4Days

If i could buy it and just add it to the order that would help but unfortunately have to select a shipping method.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> If i could buy it and just add it to the order that would help but unfortunately have to select a shipping method.



Ja just tried it as an option just now..


----------



## Christos

Tumbled p67 on its way!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip just a handful went online... I was just lucky I had tagged a white SL LP.



As I had posted above the day I called to confirm from him... this short sale was only going to be around 20 P67's. More here might have had a shot at them if had LMK when so I could have advised them early before they were sold off.


----------



## Christos

I just need to add o blame @SAVapeGear .
If I hadn't purchased a Ol16 from him today I wouldn't be wondering what mod I should get for the atty. 
Opportunity presents itself...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

I want one but that shipping fee is killing my mind


----------



## Clouds4Days

Is there any other route i can take. Does anyone have a us post box?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> I just need to add o blame @SAVapeGear .
> If I hadn't purchased a Ol16 from him today I wouldn't be wondering what mod I should get for the atty.
> Opportunity presents itself...


LOL @Christos don't blame me.Blame EcigsSa.

Need to get of this platform before I am broke

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Is there any other route i can take. Does anyone have a us post box?


55 USD for a legendary mod is nothing.
Consider the 55 USD as an indestructible insurance policy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Is there any other route i can take. Does anyone have a us post box?



That's not gonna help either... you still need to courier from the US and then there is still documentation and Vat when it arrives.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> 55 USD for a legendary mod is nothing.
> Consider the 55 USD as an indestructible insurance policy.



What accessories is good to buy with mod bud?


----------



## SAVapeGear

@Clouds4Days your childrens,children will still use it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

What extras is a need besides bottles?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> What accessories is good to buy with mod bud?



bottles and tubes
spring
spring screws
positive connection if you OCD
maybe a delrin insert


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> What accessories is good to buy with mod bud?


The mod before it sells out. 
Ol16 from @SAVapeGear.


----------



## SAVapeGear

I always bought extra spares,never used it.

These mods only need a little maintenance.Then you will never need any spares

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Just clean the positive contact now and again.

Same as with all mechs. Keep the contacts clean and they won't have issues.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> LOL @Christos don't blame me.Blame EcigsSa.
> 
> Need to get of this platform before I am broke


I'm already broke. 
The Greek in me is using my children's children's funds to buy a p67.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> View attachment 85208


@Clouds4Days ...dude your email address is on screen


----------



## SAVapeGear

Clouds4Days said:


> View attachment 85208


Did you take the last pink one?

Nice one @Clouds4Days

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Order placed...
What i ordered.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

SAVapeGear said:


> LOL @Christos don't blame me.Blame EcigsSa.
> 
> Need to get of this platform before I am broke



I need to offload some gear before this arrives and I need a divorce lawyer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> @Clouds4Days ...dude your email address is on screen



Its fine you can email me bud

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Order placed...
> What i ordered.
> 
> View attachment 85210


Huge mistake. Worst mod ever

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> Its fine you can email me bud


love the surname bro...


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Huge mistake. Worst mod ever



You also orderd a tumbled one bud?


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> love the surname bro...



Not my surname 
Company name


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> Not my surname
> Company name


still love it....legendary name


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> You also orderd a tumbled one bud?


Yup. Best daily driver. Bumps and scratches buff out etc. Looks good 4 days  

What atty you got in mind? 
I would recommend an OL16 while they areally going for a steal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Im so flipping pumped right now... 
P67 has been my dream mod for a year now....
Cant believe i just pulled the trigger.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> still love it....legendary name



Yeah my toppie named it after the late great Ayrton Senna

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Yup. Best daily driver. Bumps and scratches buff out etc. Looks good 4 days
> 
> What atty you got in mind?
> I would recommend an OL16 while they areally going for a steal.



I was thinking maybe a kryton RDA


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> Im so flipping pumped right now...
> P67 has been my dream mod for a year now....
> Cant believe i just pulled the trigger.



Me too...REO was a let down for me cos you limited with atty size (never did my homework properly) but this Im amped...Hadaly ready...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> Me too...REO was a let down for me cos you limited with atty size (never did my homework properly) but this Im amped...Hadaly ready...



My Hadaly is going on my leprechaun.
And was thinking maybe a kryton on this baby.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> I was thinking maybe a kryton RDA


Will a kryton fit?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> My Hadaly is going on my leprechaun.
> And was thinking maybe a kryton on this baby.


Oh a goon LP?


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> Will a kryton fit?



Apparently so.
If im not mistaken.
I think the P67 is either 24 or 25mm wide


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> I was thinking maybe a kryton RDA


Dual coils on a single battery is a bad idea unless you are using 26AWG Ni80.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Dual coils on a single battery is a bad idea unless you are using 26AWG Ni80.



Yeah battery life is not gonna be great.
I just found my clone ol16 too tiny for my fat fingers and landed up selling it.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Thanks must be given to oom @Rob Fisher for sharing this wonderful news....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Yup. Best daily driver. Bumps and scratches buff out etc. Looks good 4 days
> 
> What atty you got in mind?
> I would recommend an OL16 while they areally going for a steal.



For sure bud.
I love the diffrent colours but one scratch and my ocd will have me throwing a tantrum.
This way like you say a nice buff and mod is always looking as good as new.


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> Thanks must be given to oom @Rob Fisher for sharing this wonderful news....



Yeah thanks for the heads up uncle @Rob Fisher
I finally get to become a reonaught again.
I think S.A bought about 5 of the P67 available today.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

Oh no! Oh no! Oh no!  Theres a yellow P67 still available!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Wow

Well done @Clouds4Days !
And to all those who managed to get a P67

Hope you all have huge excitement in anticipation of the incoming Reos

This is marvellous!!! I am so excited and i didnt even order anything.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> Oh no! Oh no! Oh no!  Theres a yellow P67 still available!



You and yellow @KB_314 !
Then it has your name on it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

KB_314 said:


> Oh no! Oh no! Oh no!  Theres a yellow P67 still available!


It's yours for sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KB_314

What will this cost from Robert to doorstep?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Wow
> 
> Well done @Clouds4Days !
> And to all those who managed to get a P67
> 
> Hope you all have huge excitement in anticipation of the incoming Reos
> 
> This is marvellous!!! I am so excited and i didnt even order anything.



Thanks @Silver i still cant believe im gonna be the owner of a P67.... 
What type of cart do yous carry your Reos in @Silver? 
I was thinking of this one for my baby...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks @Silver i still cant believe im gonna be the owner of a P67....
> What type of cart do yous carry your Reos in @Silver?
> I was thinking of this one for my baby...
> View attachment 85212


Don't be a cheapskate stokke or nothing bud.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks @Silver i still cant believe im gonna be the owner of a P67....
> What type of cart do yous carry your Reos in @Silver?
> I was thinking of this one for my baby...
> View attachment 85212



So chuffed for you @Clouds4Days !!

My Reos are mostly in my hand  when I cart them around they go into my padded camera bag which I am using as a Vape bag!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

KB_314 said:


> What will this cost from Robert to doorstep?


Around 4k.
If you don't take the yellow then I'm at a loss for words

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks @Silver i still cant believe im gonna be the owner of a P67....
> What type of cart do yous carry your Reos in @Silver?
> I was thinking of this one for my baby...
> View attachment 85212


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> View attachment 85213



Ordering one right now... 
Does it come with a dvd player 32inch monitor and surround sound for that price @Christos ?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Lets all cheer @KB_314 on....
KB_314 !
KB_314 !
KB_313 !!!


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Ordering one right now...
> Does it come with a dvd player 32inch monitor and surround sound for that price @Christos ?


Those are optional extras.
Puts having kids into perspective.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Those are optional extras.
> Puts having kids into perspective.



My Kids are gonna go old school then...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Just for the record I do have a stokke pram but it's reserved for the boss of my house. The reos are just the workers accessories

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

So did the count..
7 Reo P67 to S.A members on ecigssa

1 x @Rob Fisher
2 x @SAVapeGear
1 x @incredible_hullk
1 x @Christos
1 x @Clouds4Days
1 x @KB_314

This is remarkable i think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

One slipped through the cracks.

Got another Black SL wrinkle as well

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christos

Paging @Viper_SA green p67 available.
Also a yellow if you want to take it from @KB_314

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVapeGear said:


> One slipped through the cracks.
> 
> Got another Black SL wrinkle as well



Awesome stuff... Count updated
You dont play around @SAVapeGear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## E.T.

Geez mmmmm nope nope nope just buy the last available ones my wife would kill me


----------



## Clouds4Days

E.T. said:


> Geez mmmmm nope nope nope just buy the last available ones my wife would kill me



Clocks ticking....
You know you want to?
Think how beautiful she will look next to your other Reos

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Anyone have any idea how long delivery will take? +/- a week and a half i think?


----------



## E.T.

Clouds4Days said:


> Clocks ticking....
> You know you want to?
> Think how beautiful she will look next to your other Reos



Indeed will look great specially the green one. Nope one must know your limits. The heart wants what the wallet cant afford. And theres no way in hell i am going to sel my grands to fund a p67. Regret that i traded my sl.


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Anyone have any idea how long delivery will take? +/- a week and a half i think?


46 days +. Ask @Petrus .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

10 Days if all goes well.Once shipped.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

E.T. said:


> Indeed will look great specially the green one. Nope one must know your limits. The heart wants what the wallet cant afford. And theres no way in hell i am going to sel my grands to fund a p67. Regret that i traded my sl.



No stress bud i know what you mean. When the time is right the P67 will come.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Past 2 orders took 7 days if you collect from the JIMC Mail center.But I beleive it is not possible anymore.


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVapeGear said:


> 10 Days if all goes well.Once shipped.





SAVapeGear said:


> Past 2 orders took 7 days if you collect from the JIMC Mail center.But I beleive it is not possible anymore.



JIMC is a flipping mess. My ems express order from fasttech took 5 weeks.


----------



## E.T.

Did anyone perhaps order a shitload of extras like tubing and bottles ans springs


----------



## Christos

@Clouds4Days you are going to have to change your alias to @Flavour4Days or @poor4months

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> @Clouds4Days you are going to have to change your alias to @Flavour4Days or @poor4months



I was thinking of maybe @RichReo4PoorMan

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Clouds4Days said:


> JIMC is a flipping mess. My ems express order from fasttech took 5 weeks.


But we selected the express option.Little better than normal service.


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVapeGear said:


> But we selected the express option.Little better than normal service.



Yeah maybe going through usps will be better than ems.
I used usps express last year twice and had no issues .


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> Yeah maybe going through usps will be better than ems.
> I used usps express last year twice and had no issues .


Usps still goes through jimc and then ems delivers...still gotta deal with lovely gov agencies


----------



## Christos

E.T. said:


> Did anyone perhaps order a shitload of extras like tubing and bottles ans springs


What do you need? 
I have a few extras at home and some spares on the way.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> What do you need?
> I have a few extras at home and some spares on the way.



@Christos the spares i ordered is it ok or did i miss anything important bud?


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> @Christos the spares i ordered is it ok or did i miss anything important bud?


What spares did you order?
So far I think I have just replaced a contact with a heavy duty contact and a hotspring I collapsed.
I would say you don't really need spares but to be safe 
1x hotspring
1x p67 positive contact
Extra bottles if you want etc


----------



## E.T.

Christos said:


> What do you need?
> I have a few extras at home and some spares on the way.



Hi @Christos a hotspring and positive contact for my refurbished reo and 2 6ml bottles with tubing. If you are willing to part with it, it would be very appreciated


----------



## Christos

E.T. said:


> Hi @Christos a hotspring and positive contact for my refurbished reo and 2 6ml bottles with tubing. If you are willing to part with it, it would be very appreciated


I should have. Will check in the morning.
@Clouds4Days you missed a hotspring but use a ohm meter for building and you will be fine.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> What spares did you order?
> So far I think I have just replaced a contact with a heavy duty contact and a hotspring I collapsed.
> I would say you don't really need spares but to be safe
> 1x hotspring
> 1x p67 positive contact
> Extra bottles if you want etc



Damit... Forgot the hot spring


----------



## Christos

E.T. said:


> Hi @Christos a hotspring and positive contact for my refurbished reo and 2 6ml bottles with tubing. If you are willing to part with it, it would be very appreciated


I may not have a spare hot spring for you but I should have a positive contact and bottles.


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Damit... Forgot the hot spring


Don't stress. You can get it with your next p67.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## E.T.

Christos said:


> I should have. Will check in the morning.
> @Clouds4Days you missed a hotspring but use a ohm meter for building and you will be fine.



Thats great. Thank you very much.


----------



## E.T.

Christos said:


> I may not have a spare hot spring for you but I should have a positive contact and bottles.


 
Thanks @Christos any spares will do


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Don't stress. You can get it with your next p67.



Sho .... My next P67 wont come anytime soon 

Ive emailed Rob from Reosmods asking if i could add a hotspring and pay with paypal.


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Sho .... My next P67 wont come anytime soon
> 
> Ive emailed Rob from Reosmods asking if i could add a hotspring and pay with paypal.


I hope you guys don't confuse the crap out of Rob. Hopefully I get 2x tumbled p67s 
Perhaps see if you can get @Spares4Days

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KB_314




----------



## Clouds4Days

KB_314 said:


> View attachment 85215



Is that because of you its out of stock @KB_314 or did you miss it?


----------



## KB_314

Which one of you took it? 

Show your face!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Only 1 P67 left and its a Green sl....
And whos gonna be the lucky bugger...?
@Petrus ?


----------



## KB_314

Sorry peeps, got a bit giddy there. Was in my cart for ages. I aged a few years in that time I think. But then I pulled the trigger and have some Reomail on the way

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

KB_314 said:


> Sorry peeps, got a bit giddy there. Was in my cart for ages. I aged a few years in that time I think. But then I pulled the trigger and have some Reomail on the way
> View attachment 85216



Fantastic brother....
Congratulations.....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

So S.A is receiving 7 new Reo P67 soon...
Thats fantastic.
Congratulations everyone we bringing a piece of american vaping history home.


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> So S.A is receiving 7 new Reo P67 soon...
> Thats fantastic.
> Congratulations everyone we bringing a piece of american vaping history home.


*we are adding more reos to our reos


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> *we are adding more reos to our reos



This is my first New Reo.
I had a Reo mini which i bought second hand last year, but it was so beat up and my attempts to restore and spray didnt work out too well so sold her shortly after that.


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> This is my first New Reo.
> I had a Reo mini which i bought second hand last year, but it was so beat up and my attempts to restore and spray didnt work out too well so sold her shortly after that.


I have owned 4 reos. 
Made a mistake and sold 2.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> I have owned 4 reos.
> Made a mistake and sold 2.



Do you know if doors will become available from Reosmods?


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Do you know if doors will become available from Reosmods?


The grand doors are made to fit the p67.
Any reo doors will work from a reo grand.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## KB_314

All gone


----------



## Clouds4Days

KB_314 said:


> All gone



Did you take the green one too @KB_314

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Did you take the green one too @KB_314


I'm hoping @Viper_SA got it. I know he likes green mods.


----------



## Petrus

Clouds4Days said:


> Only 1 P67 left and its a Green sl....
> And whos gonna be the lucky bugger...?
> @Petrus ?


hehe, I saw, I got a green monster already


----------



## Petrus

All the new p67 owners, enjoy your mods, I have two and just love them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

to all those in SA who scored P67's from this short run.

The ReoMeister didn't think you folks had much of a chance of scoring any of them back when I called him to get the story on the short run (and the later huge run that is coming) for you folks in SA. So I assume he is surprised you got so many same as I am (there was only going to be about 20 of them).

Hope they will be game changers for you like my 4 from the first run were. The 9 of 32 Reos currently in service on my desk include those 4 P67's, with 2 of them running Hadaly's some of the time with 2015 Mech Reo Woodvil's sharing that squonk duty with them. I will eventually try one of the Kryten's on one of them for a bit as well (yes they fit just fine), but I see the Kryten's running monster super sub ohm builds on reg mods around here more than on the Reos (unless they set off my smoke detectors). 

Lots of toppers work very well on the P67's, but my favs for them include my Nuppin's, O-16's, 2013 Cyclone's, Manta V1/V2 hybrids and now especially the new kids on the block, the Hadaly's. But any BF atty you like built for the joose should do very well on them as well (including your LP RM2's @Silver).

 A reminder for those who missed on this short run... when the next batch hits there will be so many of them available that they will remain as an in stock item on Roberts website for a very long time. Some popular color/combo's will undoubtedly run out faster than others, but with the new direction Robert is going with the P67's there should always be a good selection in stock from then on. He is also trying to add more colors/combo's (like the yellow this time). That will be determined by how few his losses are with each of the new colors. The anodized are the ones that suffer the most losses (IOW Robert has not found anyone in Maine that does a good enough job anodizing them that he doesn't suffer loosing some of them for not being up to his standards). Also keep in mind that he designed them so the Reo Grand doors fit them perfectly. He has a large stock of extra Grand doors you can buy as extra's so you can customize color combo's yourself to get what you want if it's not in stock. (I have many extra doors for my Reo P67's, Grands, Mini 2.1's and Mini 1.0's that I change on a whim or for matchy-matchy with BF RDA's)

Have fun with your new toys... and lets see a lot of pictures of them set up, in use and when out and about. I especially love Reo pictures that show off the beautiful scenery in your country.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> Damit... Forgot the hot spring


@Clouds4Days got 3 coming in so you can have 1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> @Clouds4Days got 3 coming in so you can have 1



Thanks bud i apreciate the offer but i got to email Rob from Reosmods yesterday and he replied saying he will throw on in my order so all sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus

@Clouds4Days... 
....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> @Clouds4Days...
> ....
> View attachment 85221
> View attachment 85221



Oddis an P67... Nice...


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> View attachment 85220
> to all those in SA who scored P67's from this short run.
> 
> The ReoMeister didn't think you folks had much of a chance of scoring any of them back when I called him to get the story on the short run (and the later huge run that is coming) for you folks in SA. So I assume he is surprised you got so many same as I am (there was only going to be about 20 of them).
> 
> Hope they will be game changers for you like my 4 from the first run were. The 9 of 32 Reos currently in service on my desk include those 4 P67's, with 2 of them running Hadaly's some of the time with 2015 Mech Reo Woodvil's sharing that squonk duty with them. I will eventually try one of the Kryten's on one of them for a bit as well (yes they fit just fine), but I see the Kryten's running monster super sub ohm builds on reg mods around here more than on the Reos (unless they set off my smoke detectors).
> 
> Lots of toppers work very well on the P67's, but my favs for them include my Nuppin's, O-16's, 2013 Cyclone's, Manta V1/V2 hybrids and now especially the new kids on the block, the Hadaly's. But any BF atty you like built for the joose should do very well on them as well (including your LP RM2's @Silver).
> 
> A reminder for those who missed on this short run... when the next batch hits there will be so many of them available that they will remain as an in stock item on Roberts website for a very long time. Some popular color/combo's will undoubtedly run out faster than others, but with the new direction Robert is going with the P67's there should always be a good selection in stock from then on. He is also trying to add more colors/combo's (like the yellow this time). That will be determined by how few his losses are with each of the new colors. The anodized are the ones that suffer the most losses (IOW Robert has not found anyone in Maine that does a good enough job anodizing them that he doesn't suffer loosing some of them for not being up to his standards). Also keep in mind that he designed them so the Reo Grand doors fit them perfectly. He has a large stock of extra Grand doors you can buy as extra's so you can customize color combo's yourself to get what you want if it's not in stock. (I have many extra doors for my Reo P67's, Grands, Mini 2.1's and Mini 1.0's that I change on a whim or for matchy-matchy with BF RDA's)
> 
> Have fun with your new toys... and lets see a lot of pictures of them set up, in use and when out and about. I especially love Reo pictures that show off the beautiful scenery in your country.


Poor Rob must have gotten a fright checking his mailbox with mails from some of us


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> Poor Rob must have gotten a fright checking his mailbox with mails from some of us



Robert has great tolerance for folks who are not as familiar with his normal operating methods as those of us who have bought from him for years. And I know he appreciates the activity from SA. He tries to give every one the best customer service he can. Just take note though that this is a two man operation, and add on's to orders already placed/packaged for shipping do create more work for them that takes away from the machine work time. 

IOW, well before sale day starts, do the research yourself to know exactly what you'll want and need on a sale day to get it all on the first order. As for spares, with the lead time and shipping costs to SA their cost is minor if you ever do need any of them to keep a Reo hitting hard day after day forever. That's cheap insurance IMO if you do have a mishap with a Reo when you are so far away. In practice the Reos are as near bullet proof as mods come. But through your errors you can drop hot springs, have contacts get to the point they need replacement, if you get over zealous pit stopping them that can cause issues, etc. I have a ton of spares for all of the Reo models I have. To me smart insurance when you have 32 of the 33 bought of them. But other than changing to brand new bottles (I have a lot of) if I ever change the dedicated liquids in any of the Reos... I still have that ton of spares. I do the same with atty's because they and their spare parts soon become unavailable with so many atty's coming out that push the older ones back into obscurity despite so many of the new ones not being better than they still are. My favorite BF atty's are all authentic's, I have a lot of them so to me it didn't cost enough extra for their spares to not keep them all viable for the rest of my vaping days. As it has turned out though I bought way too many Reos and way too many BF atty's for them that are no longer used at all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## umzungu

How are you guys shipping the P67s?


----------



## Clouds4Days

umzungu said:


> How are you guys shipping the P67s?



We all orderd seperatly so everyone paid for shipping through Reosmods on their own account using usps express.

We failed to all communicate and with the rush cause we didnt know they were going up for sale, so there was no combined shipping.
Every man for himself so to speak


----------



## umzungu

Clouds4Days said:


> We all orderd seperatly so everyone paid for shipping through Reosmods on their own account using usps express.
> 
> We failed to all communicate and with the rush cause we didnt know they were going up for sale, so there was no combined shipping.
> Every man for himself so to speak



Cool - watching with interest to see how quickly they get here!


----------



## johan

Just love reading through the various posts, reminds me of my excitement in the day ordering a Reo. Congratulations you all and BTW, $55 for shipping is nothing compared to the glorious satisfying vaping once you filled the bottle, a good wicked coil and taking that 1'st inhale.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

johan said:


> Just love reading through the various posts, reminds me of my excitement in the day ordering a Reo. Congratulations you all and BTW, $55 for shipping is nothing compared to the glorious satisfying vaping once you filled the bottle, a good wicked coil and taking that 1'st inhale.



The $55 was really heart soar but i like the way @Christos put it, "think of it as insurance you buying a mod that will last you a lifetime"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan

Clouds4Days said:


> The $55 was really heart soar but i like the way @Christos put it, "think of it as insurance you buying a mod that will last you a lifetime"



100% - bought mine March/April 2014 and still in daily use and not even a P67, which the latter should last even longer. I feel your excitement and enjoy it with you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

johan said:


> 100% - bought mine March/April 2014 and still in daily use and not even a P67, which the latter should last even longer. I feel your excitement and enjoy it with you.



Thanks Brother... I battled to even sleep last night with all the excitment and this morning i was up early to see if i recieved any update email 

Rob from Reosmods is such a great guy, i forgot too order a hotspring along with other spares, i emailed Rob and in the morning he had mailed me back saying he will add one in for me free of charge.

I recieved my tracking number this afternoon so now the endless refrehing of tracking sites comensees

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

The waiting game is like sucking your soul through your arse @Cloud4Days, I know and Robert is a sweet soul (_no pun intended_).

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

What batteries do you Reo owners use ?
I will be vaping around .3 and .5 ohms on my builds and wanted to know which batteries would work well i was planning on using sammy 25R as i feel they the best in Mah vs CDR ratio


----------



## Petrus

Clouds4Days said:


> What batteries do you Reo owners use ?
> I will be vaping around .3 and .5 ohms on my builds and wanted to know which batteries would work well i was planning on using sammy 25R as i feel they the best in Mah vs CDR ratio


25R, VTC6, 30q, Chokkies....Brown LG's works just fine. I build between 0.2-0.3 ohms, no problems. 
.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Clouds4Days said:


> What batteries do you Reo owners use ?
> I will be vaping around .3 and .5 ohms on my builds and wanted to know which batteries would work well i was planning on using sammy 25R as i feel they the best in Mah vs CDR ratio


I use LG HG2s.Run them down to 0.25ohm builds.Perfect for me.I change batteries at 3.7V and that is just under half of an 8ml Italian bottle.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> 25R, VTC6, 30q, Chokkies....Brown LG's works just fine. I build between 0.2-0.3 ohms, no problems.
> .





SAVapeGear said:


> I use LG HG2s.Run them down to 0.25ohm builds.Perfect for me.I change batteries at 3.7V and that is just under half of an 8ml Italian bottle.



Thanks then i think i will rather use 30Q after all that LG HG2 debacle last year ive stuck to using Samsung Batts.


----------



## SAVapeGear

I have a feeling the P67s will land in SA tomorrow during the day.Then to wait for customs to clear

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Mine was in Jamaica yesterday catching some carabean sun before her maiden voyage to S.A

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Clouds4Days said:


> Mine was in Jamaica yesterday catching some carabean sun before her maiden voyage to S.A


Mine left JFK this morning at 04:45.Might be a one way flight to SA.

Previous orders also went to Jamaica.

So then our shipments are not on the same flights.


----------



## Clouds4Days

I dont think its the Jamaica im thinking of but i will just keep telling myself this


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVapeGear said:


> Mine left JFK this morning at 04:45.Might be a one way flight to SA.
> 
> Previous orders also went to Jamaica.
> 
> So then our shipments are not on the same flights.



Mine also departed NY today at 4:45 so they must be on the same flight


----------



## Andre

We went camping and I missed all the fun! But saved some money!

Great to see the enthusiasm. Congrats to all. Can't wait for all the Reo Mail to start arriving.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Mine went straight from Scarborough to ISC NY


----------



## Clouds4Days

Andre said:


> We went camping and I missed all the fun! But saved some money!
> 
> Great to see the enthusiasm. Congrats to all. Can't wait for all the Reo Mail to start arriving.



Was wondering why you were so quiet @Andre usualy as soon as the word Reo is spoken on here its followed by a respose with your name on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVapeGear said:


> Mine went straight from Scarborough to ISC NY



My parcels always taken the flippin Garden Route @SAVapeGear . 

But luckily it still managed to catch the same flight.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

And I am following with a Reo Grand, OL16 and Bora Bora DIY @Andre, still my favorite setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Petrus said:


> And I am following with a Reo Grand, OL16 and Bora Bora DIY @Andre, still my favorite setup.


I need to get me some Bora Bora.I hear everyone talking about this.

If I enjoy VM4 Special reserve and ELP Special Reserve will this be up my ally?


----------



## Petrus

Definitely @SAVapeGear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> I need to get me some Bora Bora.I hear everyone talking about this.
> 
> If I enjoy VM4 Special reserve and ELP Special Reserve will this be up my ally?


Don't want to land up in #Vape Court regarding my question.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SAVapeGear

And I only have about 10 presses left on my F5 button.So have to use them sparingly on the UPS site.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Out of intrest sakes, how do the Reos come packaged?
Ive never seen a unboxing of one, is that cause it comes just in bubble wrap?


----------



## Spydro

Clouds4Days said:


> Out of intrest sakes, how do the Reos come packaged?
> Ive never seen a unboxing of one, is that cause it comes just in bubble wrap?



There is no "Reo Box" like some mods that have mod specific designed boxes they are shipped in if that is what you mean. 
Here in the states they come very well bubble wrap packaged in a priority FR box. 

To where I am from order to my door in 2 days, and they have to be signed for. Have lots of experience with that drill in that I've had dozens of packages come from Reosmods.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Any changes on anyone's tracking details?


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVapeGear said:


> Any changes on anyone's tracking details?



Nothing yet my side either. Thats one long ass flight from N.Y to S.A


----------



## SAVapeGear

Clouds4Days said:


> Nothing yet my side either. Thats one long ass flight from N.Y to S.A


It should be in the country.Next step the tracking number should change to a local tracking number but nothing as yet.Hope something happens tomorrow.One can track on the ems site to see when local tracking number is assigned.We will just have to wait it out.


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVapeGear said:


> It should be in the country.Next step the tracking number should change to a local tracking number but nothing as yet.Hope something happens tomorrow.One can track on the ems site to see when local tracking number is assigned.We will just have to wait it out.



Guess so brother. But if i notice something new will post up here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

SAVapeGear said:


> It should be in the country.Next step the tracking number should change to a local tracking number but nothing as yet.Hope something happens tomorrow.One can track on the ems site to see when local tracking number is assigned.We will just have to wait it out.



Checked the flights that left JFK at 445am yesterday...no flight to SA...it might be going via another location. My last USPS express package came via dubai


----------



## SAVapeGear

T


incredible_hullk said:


> Checked the flights that left JFK at 445am yesterday...no flight to SA...it might be going via another location. My last USPS express package came via dubai


Then it must have been scanned at another location already.And there is no change since the last time scanned at JFK.


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVapeGear said:


> T
> 
> Then it must have been scanned at another location already.And there is no change since the last time scanned at JFK.



Maybe its not a direct flight , like @incredible_hullk says it probably stops at Dubai but doesn't get scanned cause it doesnt come off the plane.

Thats the only thing i can think of.


----------



## craigb

I wear out the F5 key when I order stuff from Durban. Or even boksburg which is between work and home.

I just couldn't do this wait you guys are going through. Nope. No way no how.


----------



## Petrus

SAVapeGear said:


> It should be in the country.Next step the tracking number should change to a local tracking number but nothing as yet.Hope something happens tomorrow.One can track on the ems site to see when local tracking number is assigned.We will just have to wait it out.


Where was your parcel last scanned? Jamaica NY?


----------



## SAVapeGear

Petrus said:


> Where was your parcel last scanned? Jamaica NY?


Mine didn't go to Jamaica.Left JFK 4:45AM Sunday morning.


----------



## Christos

Guys, the mods are probably landed in SA.
On a suspicious note, my mate who works at customs says he just got himself 7 new reos.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Petrus

SAVapeGear said:


> Mine didn't go to Jamaica.Left JFK 4:45AM Sunday morning.


I see, most probably in South Africa already, SAPO need I say more....patience.


----------



## Petrus

Christos said:


> Guys, the mods are probably landed in SA.
> On a suspicious note, my mate who works at customs says he just got himself 7 new reos.


Nooo @Christos, the guys are going to the whisky cabinet and it is Monday.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Petrus said:


> I see, most probably in South Africa already, SAPO need I say more....patience.


Yip.It must be here.Just not scanned again.Laying at customs to be scanned and move to JIMC


----------



## Petrus

SAVapeGear said:


> Yip.It must be here.Just not scanned again.Laying at customs to be scanned and move to JIMC


I have read in a post somewhere that Jimc has closed down? Any information if that is the case. Maybe @Rob Fisher can help


----------



## SAVapeGear

Petrus said:


> I have read in a post somewhere that Jimc has closed down? Any information if that is the case. Maybe @Rob Fisher can help


@incredible_hullk says they still dealing with the UPS Express stuff.I hope so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> I have read in a post somewhere that Jimc has closed down? Any information if that is the case. Maybe @Rob Fisher can help



No idea @Petrus I have given up using anyone other than DHL or preferably FedEx for my imports. Any other way is just too painful. I order a GOLD Hussar from France and they would only ship by normal mail and who knows where my Hussar is and when it will arrive. Never again!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> I have read in a post somewhere that Jimc has closed down? Any information if that is the case. Maybe @Rob Fisher can help



Aparently they have joined forces with sapo or something so basically it takes even longer cause my last parcel with ems express shipping took 4 weeks for me to receive.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Clouds4Days said:


> Aparently they have joined forces with sapo or something so basically it takes even longer cause my last parcel with ems express shipping took 4 weeks for me to receive.


Hulle moere ! Will start calling tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> No idea @Petrus I have given up using anyone other than DHL or preferably FedEx for my imports. Any other way is just too painful. I order a GOLD Hussar from France and they would only ship by normal mail and who knows where my Hussar is and when it will arrive. Never again!


I don't even want to hear stories like that @Rob Fisher, I am still waiting for a P67 from last year. Last scanned at Jamaica NY facility.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Now on the subject of Reo, has anyone got a standard Red door lying around?

Like in the pic


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> I don't even want to hear stories like that @Rob Fisher, I am still waiting for a P67 from last year. Last scanned at Jamaica NY facility.



Are you serious @Petrus ?


----------



## Petrus

Clouds4Days said:


> Are you serious @Petrus ?


Yip


----------



## SAVapeGear

Petrus said:


> Yip


What shipping option was that?

$35 or $55


----------



## Petrus

But on a more serious note @Clouds4Days, that is the first time it happened to me since importing.


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> What shipping option was that?
> 
> $35 or $55


Or the $2.99?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> Yip



Thats a Joke and what does usps say about it @Petrus ? I see it comes with $100 insurance if courierd with usps.


----------



## Petrus

SAVapeGear said:


> Or the $2.99?


USPS Express


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVapeGear said:


> Hulle moere ! Will start calling tomorrow.


 
8am they gonna start getting calls from all of us


----------



## SAVapeGear

Petrus said:


> USPS Express


Shit.Lets all pray for the best.

Please,I can't take a knock on 2 x P67s

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

Clouds4Days said:


> Thats a Joke and what does usps say about it @Petrus ? I see it comes with $100 insurance if courierd with usps.


Rob refunded me, so I reckon he has dealt with them. The problem is the moment the parcel leave the States it is out of their hands, and tracking here is a mess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Petrus


----------



## Petrus

But lets be positive guys, you will get your REO's. I can't wait for all the positive feedback.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> But lets be positive guys, you will get your REO's. I can't wait for all the positive feedback.



For sure @Petrus its gonna be a celebration watching all of these Reos hitting our shores. 

Has there ever been so many Reos orderd at once to members on ecigssa ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Petrus said:


> I have read in a post somewhere that Jimc has closed down? Any information if that is the case. Maybe @Rob Fisher can help


Jimc closed and merged with or tambo post office... they now deal with the ems stuff..that's what the driver told me couple weeks ago

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> Aparently they have joined forces with sapo or something so basically it takes even longer cause my last parcel with ems express shipping took 4 weeks for me to receive.



I had another non reo parcel that came in Friday via turkey post and got sent to customs today so looks like things are smoother

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Out of curiosity do the Reo P67 have serial numbers or does any one know how many P67 have been sold world wide since their release date?


----------



## Clouds4Days

I watched a review on the P67 yesterday regarding a revision that was done to the P67 last year where inside the brace was changed from wood to a ultem material.

This was named as the Reo P67 V1.2 . The gentelman then also spoke about a new update that was going to be done called the V1.5

Does anyone know if this update was done and what is diffrent on this update if it was done?


----------



## Clouds4Days

This was the review of the P67 i am refering to.


----------



## Rob Fisher

No serial numbers on any of the REO's


----------



## Spydro

Clouds4Days said:


> This was the review of the P67 i am refering to.




Russ is a really great guy with a heart of gold. But the grungy beard is much grungier since the last of his videos I saw back when he mostly abandoned the old Reoville forum more than a year ago. I'm surprised Monica lets him get away with it. He made lots of vids about the Reos before he went for the brass ring from other manufactures. Some of them are quite fun, but he does rattle on endlessly in them. Weed through that though and you can learn a lot about Reos and a nice man. 

Note to self, must call him one of these days to catch up on old times.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Checked now out items are still in the U.S

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Yep and again not sa bound...7pm was 6 hrs ago whilst us flights are entering sa airspace already

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

My experience guys if everything goes well 9 days door to door so still some time to go


----------



## SAVapeGear

OK.So they arrived in JHB.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> OK.So they arrived in JHB.


Now for the big wait.


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Now for the big wait.


They were in JHB on Monday. My mate at customs says he doesn't need so many reos so if you are interested in a Hammertone reo and a black vein let me know

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> They were in JHB on Monday. My mate at customs says he doesn't need so many reos so if you are interested in a Hammertone reo and a black vein let me know



@Christos do you really have a mate in customs brother?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> @Christos do you really have a mate in customs brother?


Anyone will be your mate if your money is the right colour  
But no I have no mates in customs. Just 2 tumbled aluminium P67's

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Anyone will be your mate if your money is the right colour
> But no I have no mates in customs. Just 2 tumbled aluminium P67's



Shit ... I started smiling cause i have a parcel coming from U.K and know its gonna be a kak long wait once it gets here.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Anyone will be your mate if your money is the right colour
> But no I have no mates in customs. Just 2 tumbled aluminium P67's



2 tumbled P67.... Dont get any ideas


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> 2 tumbled P67.... Dont get any ideas


I'll put 1 up in the classifieds for the highest bidder  
You will be welcomed to bid on it if your p67 has not arrived by the time I auction them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KB_314

Just checked up on mine (for the first time believe it or not) - says in on it's way to CT as of this evening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

KB_314 said:


> Just checked up on mine (for the first time believe it or not) - says in on it's way to CT as of this evening


Lucky Fish


----------



## Christos

KB_314 said:


> Just checked up on mine (for the first time believe it or not) - says in on it's way to CT as of this evening


My mate wasn't keen on the yellow

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

KB_314 said:


> Just checked up on mine (for the first time believe it or not) - says in on it's way to CT as of this evening


Oddly enuf checked the Ort flight boards and flight that landed at 6 in jhb was united airlines code share from the states to Ct and then jhb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

incredible_hullk said:


> Oddly enuf checked the Ort flight boards and flight that landed at 6 in jhb was united airlines code share from the states to Ct and then jhb


@incredible_hullk 

Stop checking the flights and get your connections to clear the parcels asap and get EMS out to our houses.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVapeGear said:


> @incredible_hullk
> 
> Stop checking the flights and get your connections to clear the parcels asap and get EMS out to our houses.



Hahahaha Someone go stand outside O.R Thambo for us


----------



## incredible_hullk

SAVapeGear said:


> @incredible_hullk
> 
> Stop checking the flights and get your connections to clear the parcels asap and get EMS out to our houses.



Do I sound like a Gupta connection..,

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

incredible_hullk said:


> Do I sound like a Gupta connection..,


Nope.But you sure know how to check these flights out.


----------



## incredible_hullk

SAVapeGear said:


> Nope.But you sure know how to check these flights out.



Anything aviation is my other passion...


----------



## Clouds4Days

Dont know if any one read my message earlier on but does anyone know about the P67 updates that have been made ?


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Dont know if any one read my message earlier on but does anyone know about the P67 updates that have been made ?


No idea. If we get the upgrades great. If not it's still a reo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> No idea. If we get the upgrades great. If not it's still a reo.



For sure bud.
I will send Rob a email to find out and let everyone know.


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> For sure bud.
> I will send Rob a email to find out and let everyone know.


You need to calm down mate!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> You need to calm down mate!



Dont you want to know if there have been any changes to the Mod and what they are ?
Maybe it has a special button that if you press the P67 makes little baby P67 but you will never know cause you never asked

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Dont you want to know if there have been any changes to the Mod and whay they are ?
> Maybe it has a special button that if you press the P67 makes little baby P67 but you will never know cause you never asked


You need to take it easy in that Mary Jane you are vaping. 
It's a reo. That's all I need to know. 
Master craftsman, Master modmaker, master mod. It could rain strippers and make dollars appear on the juice bottle and i would be upset because those dollars would contaminate my juice

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> You need to take it easy in that Mary Jane you are vaping.
> It's a reo. That's all I need to know.
> Master craftsman, Master modmaker, master mod. It could rain strippers and make dollars appear on the juice bottle and i would be upset because those dollars would contaminate my juice



I like knowing all the nitty gritty.  im the guy they make vaping booklets for that come inside the box with the mod


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> I like knowing all the nitty gritty.  im the guy they make vaping booklets for that come inside the box with the mod


I'm the guy who never reads the manual.


----------



## SAVapeGear

All I know is,it has the new peek insert and not the wooden ones like before.

So this is the latest stuffs.No extra improvements.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

SAVapeGear said:


> All I know is,it has the new peek insert and not the wooden ones like before.
> 
> So this is the latest stuffs.No extra improvements.


And there is a spring inserted at the fire button, so it won't stuck

Reactions: Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Petrus said:


> And there is a spring inserted at the fire button, so it won't stuck


Did yours have the spring @Petrus


----------



## SAVapeGear

@Petrus and performance wise,are they the same as the normal grand?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Thanks @Petrus was that also a v1.2 upgrade?

What was the cause to change that insert from wood to peek @SAVapeGear ?


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks @Petrus was that also a v1.2 upgrade?
> 
> What was the cause to change that insert from wood to peek @SAVapeGear ?


@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> @Rob Fisher



@ChuckNorris


----------



## Petrus

No, both mine were from the first run, by I haven't got issues.


SAVapeGear said:


> Did yours have the spring @Petrus


----------



## Andre

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks @Petrus was that also a v1.2 upgrade?
> 
> What was the cause to change that insert from wood to peek @SAVapeGear ?


It was resin infused wood. Some people managed to get them too wet and they expanded, thus, the PEEK ones now.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Petrus

SAVapeGear said:


> @Petrus and performance wise,are they the same as the normal grand?


I would say more or less, I still swap batteries after about 3ml of juice


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> @ChuckNorris


Rob had a problem with the wood swelling after a clean. So I make jokes about Mr Fisher being the reason it's now delerin. 
Chuck norris couldn't break a reo if he tried.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Petrus

I love my P67, but the mod that is most of the times in my hand is a Grand with a OL16 atty. Perfect combo, I would say in my opinion the best!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Rob had a problem with the wood swelling after a clean. So I make jokes about Mr Fisher being the reason it's now delerin.
> Chuck norris couldn't break a reo if he tried.



Hahahaha so is uncle @Rob Fisher the reason V1.2 came out 
Damit why didn't you tell me i could have just pm'd Rob Fisher he will know the updates, instead of emailing Rob from Reo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> I love my P67, but the mod that is most of the times in my hand is a Grand with a OL16 atty. Perfect combo, I would say in my opinion the best!



@Petrus please dont do this to me brother.... 
The Finance minister will sentence me to vaping Green Tea if i mention another Reo at this point in Time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

One of Rob's aka Reosmods ex-workers is making some epic Stabwood mods , Woodwills. Tod gave him permission to advertise his mods on the Reo Facebook pages and that is really some work of art. I think I will definitely get me one, DAN IS EK KLAAR. Famous last words. I tries many different mods and tanks and it always ends up in the classifies. Geez I love squonking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> One of Rob's aka Reosmods ex-workers is making some epic Stabwood mods , Woodwills. Tod gave him permission to advertise his mods on the Reo Facebook pages and that is really some work of art. I think I will definitely get me on, DAN IS EK KLAAR. Famous last words. I tries many different mods and tanks and it always ends up in the classifies. Geez I love squonking.



I had heard mention of this @Petrus towards the end of last year but its gone quiet since then.


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> One of Rob's aka Reosmods ex-workers is making some epic Stabwood mods , Woodwills. Tod gave him permission to advertise his mods on the Reo Facebook pages and that is really some work of art. I think I will definitely get me one, DAN IS EK KLAAR. Famous last words. I tries many different mods and tanks and it always ends up in the classifies. Geez I love squonking.


Ehem. Read this http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=squonk&defid=5212087

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Petrus

Clouds4Days said:


> I had heard mention of this @Petrus towards the end of last year but its gone quiet since then.


I got this, this morning.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Ehem. Read this http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=squonk&defid=5212087



Thats the funniest thing ever... 

Do you still love squonking now @Petrus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

I think I am going to take the top left one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Petrus said:


> I got this, this morning.
> View attachment 85749
> View attachment 85750


Top left for me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Petrus said:


> I got this, this morning.
> View attachment 85749
> View attachment 85750


Nee man.Again,need to get of this forum.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> I got this, this morning.
> View attachment 85749
> View attachment 85750



Wow... Top row , forth from the left (the blue one) is absolutely beautiful.

Do you know what the pricing will be on these @Petrus ?


----------



## Christos

I'm going to join Facebook just to get the top left one. Lets see who can click faster @Petrus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Clouds4Days said:


> Wow... Top row , forth from the left (the blue one) is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> Do you know what the pricing will be on these @Petrus ?


If I am correct 325$


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> I'm going to join Facebook just to get the top left one. Lets see who can click faster @Petrus


I will take the bottom row.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Now to source 7 x OL16s again.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus

Now it is either a school Netball tour or a new mod, luckily I don't play netball.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

@Petrus just let me know when you order so I can speak to my connection at customs. 
Also would you be interested in swapping for a p67? I have a tumbled, Hammertone and black vein brand new. 
2 p67s for the woodie?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> If I am correct 325$



Eish.... 
Thats pricey hey...
Then shipping so around $370

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Eish....
> Thats pricey hey...
> Then shipping so around $370


Its bloody worth it ..


----------



## SAVapeGear

Clouds4Days said:


> Eish....
> Thats pricey hey...
> Then shipping so around $370


Nope $380


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> Now it is either a school Netball tour or a new mod, luckily I don't play netball.



Shame @Petrus , i vote for tour...
to the local Park @Petrus

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Its bloody worth it ..



Not really it is a tad overpriced when you think a block of stab wood only costs around $50 but you paying $120 more compared to a P67 (remeber machine time is the same compared to Reo, only materials used is diffrent)


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Not really it is a tad overpriced when you think a block of stab wood only costs around $50 but you paying $120 more compared to a P67 (remeber machine time is the same compared to Reo, only materials used is diffrent)


Not a chance!
The vape tastes better IMHO.
Mine gives a walnut taste to my juice. Like a aged oak taste you from a good bottle of brandy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Not a chance!
> The vape tastes better IMHO.
> Mine gives a walnut taste to my juice. Like a aged oak taste you from a good bottle of brandy.
> 
> View attachment 85757



Damit sapo screwed up again and sent you my mod @Christos . i will pm you my address so you can send it to me bud


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Damit sapo screwed up again and sent you my mod @Christos . i will pm you my address so you can send it to me bud


Wasn't a screw up. Was by design. Must i send the p67 tumbled too?


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Not a chance!
> The vape tastes better IMHO.
> Mine gives a walnut taste to my juice. Like a aged oak taste you from a good bottle of brandy.
> 
> View attachment 85757



Wow looks beautiful bud, i love the colour and the desighn bud... Those Nespresso machines are amazing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob from Reosmods just mailed me back.
@Petrus was on the money.

Mail from Rob-

The mods from the last batch have all the latest updates spring loaded push button high heat peek inserts .

I sent the first mods out with wood inserts and the push buttons did not have a spring . Hope that helps

Rob

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks @Petrus was that also a v1.2 upgrade?
> 
> What was the cause to change that insert from wood to peek @SAVapeGear ?



@Rob Fisher doing way too many unnecessary pit stops on his P-67, so the wood swelled.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Huffapuff

Reading this thread is like being a parent listening to his kids talking after lights out the night before Christmas 

And @Christos you are one twisted bastard!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Christos said:


> Ehem. Read this http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=squonk&defid=5212087


Oh my ...


----------



## incredible_hullk

Christos said:


> Ehem. Read this http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=squonk&defid=5212087


And here I was walking with my mods proudly saying "I'm a squonker"....nah not agn

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

incredible_hullk said:


> And here I was walking with my mods proudly saying "I'm a squonker"....nah not agn


I'm mostly a squonk man. I love a good squonk. P.S that defenition of squonking was #7. 1 through to 4 is vape related and factually correct.


----------



## Clouds4Days

P67 passed through customs already...
D day approaching...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> P67 passed through customs already...
> D day approaching...
> 
> View attachment 85803


What year is this? 
Who still uses opera browser


----------



## Snape of Vape

Rob Fisher said:


> No idea @Petrus I have given up using anyone other than DHL or preferably FedEx for my imports. Any other way is just too painful. I order a GOLD Hussar from France and they would only ship by normal mail and who knows where my Hussar is and when it will arrive. Never again!


@Rob Fisher If you need anything from EU again and run into that problem. Let me know. You can ship it to me and I will forward it to you again through DHL or whatever you prefer.


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> What year is this?
> Who still uses opera browser



Its 2017, age catching up to you @Christos 
Why whats wrong with Opera browser ? Works the same as any other browser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Snape of Vape said:


> @Rob Fisher If you need anything from EU again and run into that problem. Let me know. You can ship it to me and I will forward it to you again through DHL or whatever you prefer.



Thank you @Snape of Vape! I appreciate that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Its 2017, age catching up to you @Christos
> Why whats wrong with Opera browser ? Works the same as any other browser.


what the internet has to say about Opera:

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> what the internet has to say about Opera:
> View attachment 85835




If the Internet payed my bills i would gladly use what they wanted me too, so they can just suck on my nuts is what i think

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> If the Internet payed my bills i would gladly use what they wanted me too, so they can just suck on my nuts is what i think


Spoken like a true opera user

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Christos said:


> Spoken like a true opera user


All the operatic melodrama

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Clouds4Days said:


> If the Internet payed my bills i would gladly use what they wanted me too, so they can just suck on my nuts is what i think



Don't feel too bad bud, Your only a queer … … ... i use Safari

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## spiv

Webfail. haha. The Netscape browser was spun off to Firefox and they included both in the picture.

@Clouds4Days only uses Opera because their logo is red .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

REO P69 was just released !!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Just checking if you all are awake.LOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## E.T.

SAVapeGear said:


> Just checking if you all are awake.LOL



Ha ha you caught me I just visited reosmod.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

So you all are awake.

Just Customs that is fast a sleep.

No movement and tried the whole day to get hold of SAPO.

It is like asking your wick to taste nice after it burned. Won't happen.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVapeGear said:


> So you all are awake.
> 
> Just Customs that is fast a sleep.
> 
> No movement and tried the whole day to get hold of SAPO.
> 
> It is like asking your wick to taste nice after it burned. Won't happen.



You have a better chance in teaching a chimp to talk english


----------



## Christos

Look what I got

Reactions: Winner 15


----------



## umzungu

Christos said:


> Look what I got
> View attachment 85925


and the winner is.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Christos said:


> Look what I got
> View attachment 85925


When did they get released @Christos ...did u pick up from jimc?


----------



## Christos

incredible_hullk said:


> When did they get released @Christos ...did u pick up from jimc?


Jimc doesn't allow pickups since November last year. 
They aren't released yet


----------



## incredible_hullk

Christos said:


> Jimc doesn't allow pickups since November last year.
> They aren't released yet


Urghh...so did u get us going with an existing one...nice one though


----------



## Christos

incredible_hullk said:


> Urghh...so did u get us going with an existing one...nice one though


It's the one I ordered last week.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Packages have cleared customs folks...are we gonna have a good weekend?


----------



## Christos

incredible_hullk said:


> Packages have cleared customs folks...are we gonna have a good weekend?
> 
> View attachment 85927


You guys can thank me later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## umzungu

am I the only one confused right now?


----------



## Petrus

Look what I have...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Christos said:


> It's the one I ordered last week.


Wow that was quick...


----------



## Christos

@SAVapeGear , I have 2 spare reos you might want to consider buying from me  


How much are they worth to you?

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## E.T.

Christos said:


> @SAVapeGear , I have 2 spare reos you might want to consider buying from me
> View attachment 85930
> 
> How much are they worth to you?



MMM that black one is a stunner

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Where mine ...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Mine still shows its in customs WTF ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Christos @ Petrus how did yous get them already?


----------



## Blu_Marlin

Soooo I got a slip in the mail today from our beloved SAPO. I hadn`t ordered anything so I thought it was a speed fine. Went there after lunch and suprise, suprise........



I think I must be the luckiest person alive....I was waiting for the next run of P67s, but hey I`m not complaining. I hope there wasn`t a mix up with the addresses somewhere.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Petrus

Clouds4Days said:


> @Christos @ Petrus how did yous get them already?


@Clouds4Days, just playing along with @Christos, that one I got for a couple of months already, just did a pitstop today. You will have yours by next week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Are we talking about P67s?

Or the P69s......................

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Christos

@Petrus and @Clouds4Days I put some serious effort to get these reos. They are from the last run that we did last week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Mine with my door combo's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## E.T.

Christos said:


> @Petrus and @Clouds4Days I put some serious effort to get these reos. They are from the last run that we did last week!



No one will believe you, send one to me express courier and I will confirm your story


----------



## Christos

E.T. said:


> No one will believe you, send one to me express courier and I will confirm your story


Sure thing pm me your details and I'll send a reo.

Courier cost is R5000

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## E.T.

Christos said:


> Sure thing pm me your details and I'll send a reo.
> 
> Courier cost is R5000



Ha ha touche, but all joke aside they look great, congrats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Christos said:


> @SAVapeGear , I have 2 spare reos you might want to consider buying from me
> View attachment 85930
> 
> How much are they worth to you?



At the risk of sounding like a dumbass, you really want to sell?


----------



## Christos

jpzx12rturbo said:


> At the risk of sounding like a dumbass, you really want to sell?


Nope!
Those other 2 belonged to @SAVapeGear .


----------



## Jos

I think he was taking the p1ss - I suspect that @Christos and @SAVapeGear may have shared shipping.......


----------



## Christos

Jos said:


> I think he was taking the p1ss - I suspect that @Christos and @SAVapeGear may have shared shipping.......


Nope again.
I facilitated the clearance. My mate if you remember.


----------



## jpzx12rturbo

Ooooohhhhhhh..


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> @Petrus and @Clouds4Days I put some serious effort to get these reos. They are from the last run that we did last week!



If what you speak is true... Shot for being such a caring member and helping us too brother...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Petrus @incredible_hullk @KB_314
@SAVapeGear @Rob Fisher

Showing its at the post office.
Do you think they will deliver tomorrow?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> @Petrus @incredible_hullk @KB_314
> @SAVapeGear
> 
> Showing its at the post office.
> Do you think they will deliver tomorrow?
> 
> View attachment 85964


Hope so....


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> @Petrus @incredible_hullk @KB_314
> @SAVapeGear @Rob Fisher
> 
> Showing its at the post office.
> Do you think they will deliver tomorrow?
> 
> View attachment 85964


However I have little faith in ems

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

It looks that way!


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> However I have little faith in ems



Agree bud my last fasttech order even though i paid for ems express i had to go collect my items from post office cause they were just sitting there.

The lady at the post office says they wait for alot of parcels to come in before they deliver so they dont drive around for only a few parcels.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> Agree bud my last fasttech order even though i paid for ems express i had to go collect my items from post office cause they were just sitting there.
> 
> The lady at the post office says they wait for alot of parcels to come in before they deliver so they dont drive around for only a few parcels.


Which po?


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> Which po?



Post office in Marshaltown Jhb CBD


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> Post office in Marshaltown Jhb CBD


That sucks man... sucks even more u not allowed to collect anymore

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

Did I miss a group buy on these?!?
Dammit!! 
I want one 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk

GerritVisagie said:


> Did I miss a group buy on these?!?
> Dammit!!
> I want one
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Nope @GerritVisagie ...with the p67 they go quickly so no time to set up group buy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie

These are like hands drip tips it seems. 
Do you buy directly from the Reos mods website?


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days

GerritVisagie said:


> Did I miss a group buy on these?!?
> Dammit!!
> I want one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



No group buy bud, Rob Fisher posted limited Quantity (around 20 units) of P67 went up for sale last week and we all went mental


----------



## Clouds4Days

GerritVisagie said:


> These are like hands drip tips it seems.
> Do you buy directly from the Reos mods website?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk



Yip order from Reosmods bud.
Apparently in a couple of months more will go up as Rob from Reosmods is planning on making the P67 a stock item.


----------



## GerritVisagie

Clouds4Days said:


> Yip order from Reosmods bud.
> Apparently in a couple of months more will go up as Rob from Reosmods is planning on making the P67 a stock item.



Great stuff. 
I will be stalking this thread then. 

PS- if someone gets one, and don't like it, I have dibs!
(Wishful thinking)


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> No group buy bud, Rob Fisher posted limited Quantity (around 20 units) of P67 went up for sale last week and we all went mental



And we all got calls from credit card fraud division the next day...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KB_314

I visualized myself (in the way an athlete or prize fighter would ahead of a big event) arriving at my desk this morning, taking that first sip of a mug of coffee, popping some bubbles and unwrapping my lil' sunflower - wasn't my day

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## KB_314

Christos said:


> @SAVapeGear , I have 2 spare reos you might want to consider buying from me
> View attachment 85930
> 
> How much are they worth to you?


Best 3 finishes for sure, but that blank wrinkle though! Super slick


----------



## SAVapeGear

I might let a Hammertone P67 go with OL16 as a combo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

What a bunch of giddy schoolgirls. 

Oh wait, it's for P67's!!! Comment withdrawn.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 12


----------



## incredible_hullk

Look what msg I just got...

Dear Customer,your item EP980180025US,II307307054ZA will be delivered today have your ID,and customs duty payable is R124.62 Call Centre 0119616039/40

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

incredible_hullk said:


> Look what msg I just got...
> 
> Dear Customer,your item EP980180025US,II307307054ZA will be delivered today have your ID,and customs duty payable is R124.62 Call Centre 0119616039/40



I think my actions caused the reos to get to the top of the pile! 
Waiting in anticipation for your reo pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> Look what msg I just got...
> 
> Dear Customer,your item EP980180025US,II307307054ZA will be delivered today have your ID,and customs duty payable is R124.62 Call Centre 0119616039/40



Nice one bud.
I called my local post office and like u said before they a piece of shyt.
Nothing yet on my side.

I think from here forward i will just get them to deliver my stuff to you @incredible_hullk .


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> Nice one bud.
> I called my local post office and like u said before they a piece of shyt.
> Nothing yet on my side.
> 
> I think from here forward i will just get them to deliver my stuff to you @incredible_hullk .



I had enuf nonsense @Clouds4Days ... believe it when it's in my hands... thinking of ordering a grand this weekend and will be using myus... $50 odd dollars but 4 day Dhl delivery

Time to go back to reos... getting abit tired of getting a new setup every week now... things are changing too quickly for my credit card

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> I had enuf nonsense @Clouds4Days ... believe it when it's in my hands... thinking of ordering a grand this weekend and will be using myus... $50 odd dollars but 4 day Dhl delivery
> 
> Time to go back to reos... getting abit tired of getting a new setup every week now... things are changing too quickly for my credit card



If you have a bit of patience @incredible_hullk give me till Sunday cause i might want to also get a Grand and we can split shipping if you want to brother.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> If you have a bit of patience @incredible_hullk give me till Sunday cause i might want to also get a Grand and we can split shipping if you want to brother.


That's cool bro will hang ten...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

But im also over regulated Mods brother , and a Reo doesnt age like a regulated Mod its a timeless piece.

And no ways in hell im paying 7k + for a over priced stabalised wood mod because they changed the wiring and now its a high end chip

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> I might let a Hammertone P67 go with OL16 as a combo.


I might just squeeze you on this.


----------



## SAVapeGear

Christos said:


> I might just squeeze you on this.


Sorry.Sold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Sorry.Sold.


One lucky bastard is getting a beautiful p67.

So we received our reos, traded and sold a few reos in the process and the rest are still waiting for delivery  

Days of our lives I tell you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos

My second p67 arrived today. Twas love at first sight and I had to have her.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos

Many thanks @SAVapeGear. You sir are a Reo legend!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spydro

incredible_hullk said:


> I had enuf nonsense @Clouds4Days ... believe it when it's in my hands... thinking of ordering a grand this weekend and will be using myus... $50 odd dollars but 4 day Dhl delivery
> 
> *Time to go back to reos... getting abit tired of getting a new setup every week now...* things are changing too quickly for my credit card



Agree with getting back to my Reos, giving the reg mod thing a rest. The reg gear is out of control, some are way over priced and none of them will live as long of a service life as the Reos will.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Clouds4Days said:


> But im also over regulated Mods brother , and *a Reo doesnt age like a regulated Mod its a timeless piece.*
> 
> And no ways in hell im paying 7k + for a over priced stabalised wood mod because they changed the wiring and now its a high end chip



Another agree, a Reo is a foundation that will give perfection for a lifetime. My one and only stabilized reg mod with the stuff bought for it was only about $300, and not worth even that low price of admission. On the other hand all of my Reo Woodvil's that cost considerably less to far less are all easily worth what they each cost And they will all still be getting done long after all the reg mods have given up the ghost.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Spydro said:


> Another agree, a Reo is a foundation that will give perfection for a lifetime. My one and only stabilized reg mod with the stuff bought for it was only about $300, and not worth even that low price of admission. On the other hand all of my Reo Woodvil's that cost considerably less to far less are all easily worth what they each cost And they will all still be getting done long after all the reg mods have given up the ghost.



100% agree @Spydro , when i buy a particular item i want to know what i am paying for as in the Reo i am paying $200 for a hand crafted, solid built and made to last a lifetime mod.

I just watched a intresting video by super x drifter of a Reo Grand being tortured (its a old video but maybe some folks have not seen it) and at the end, she is still performing like a champion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> One lucky bastard is getting a beautiful p67.
> 
> So we received our reos, traded and sold a few reos in the process and the rest are still waiting for delivery
> 
> Days of our lives I tell you.



Only a sick person would sell any of their Reos.  

I got talked into trading one of my 33 Reos for a rare HE bf atty for them that sold for far more money than a Woodvil if they ever came available. But I didn't use that HE atty much before packing it away. I would have gotten way more use out of that plain Walnut Woodvil Mini. I missed it and replaced it with the Woodvil Mini I call Calamity Jane. A shady lady of the night who slept with many others before me, and shows some wear and tear from that shoddy life same as her namesake did. Her and the RM2 that was custom made for her is arguably my favorite Woodvil.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro

Clouds4Days said:


> 100% agree @Spydro




Russ (Super X) is quite the clown, a man boy in some ways. But always a very nice person that at one time was a very dedicated Reonaut. As I have mentioned before, watching some of his many videos about Reos is worth the time for those interested in this gear. 

I think what surprised me the most in this funny video is that he actually hit the metal fire pit twice from up on his back balcony. He may have missed his calling as a baseball player, but he wouldn't make it in the world of hockey. Not seen in the hockey segment is that he made a hole in the garages sheet rock wall with that Reo (and his lovely wife trimmed his ears for doing so).

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver

Lol, I remember that video @Clouds4Days 
I was so impressed when i saw it - quite remarkable

Reos are hardy and dont break if they fall

I have dropped my Reos about 3 or 4 times. Not like Russ did in the video but just from about table height. In all cases they had a RM2 on top and the only thing that happened once was that the drip tip snapped off

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> Only a sick person would sell any of their Reos.
> 
> I got talked into trading one of my 33 Reos for a rare HE bf atty for them that sold for far more money than a Woodvil if they ever came available. But I didn't use that HE atty much before packing it away. I would have gotten way more use out of that plain Walnut Woodvil Mini. I missed it and replaced it with the Woodvil Mini I call Calamity Jane. A shady lady of the night who slept with many others before me, and shows some wear and tear from that shoddy life same as her namesake did. Her and the RM2 that was custom made for her is arguably my favorite Woodvil.
> 
> View attachment 86109


Reos in south Africa are hard to come by and have a very small "cult" following.

Most of the folks can't justify the price for a reo or the wait from our useless bankrupt postal service.

I got my first reo from vapour Mountain when they were stocking reos locally but it was a spare they ordered and I managed to get it as the reos were all pre orders.

It was my 4th device as I was tired of regulated mods breaking and I didn't want to put an effort in to drip. Also I was looking for an all day device.

Needless to say IMHO the reo is worth its weight in gold and worth the wait.

Anyways from time to time people here ask for reos or want/need a reo in their life and the few of us who stock them in our personal capacity along with spares help other reonauts out.
I recall having my tumbled grand lp and a sl lp anodized black. I bought a Woodvil from @Rob Fisher and fell in love with the Woodvil.

Needless to say the Woodvil was used daily, every day and a reonaut I knew had issues with a reo so I sold him my tumbled grand to get by as I had not used my grands for at least a month.

Another reonaut asked if he could purchase the reo I offered but it had been sold already so I sold him my sl lp.

I regret selling the reos but luckily for me when the Woodvil was in a not so healthy state another reonaut (@SAVapeGear ) assisted me with a reo. 

I'll probably never sell my P67's as I absolutely need 2 reos but the crux of what I'm saying is reos here are scarce and the avid reo users like to help each other out where they can etc.

I think this applies to reos and those people who use them and love them and see them as the perfect vape device:
Energy can neither be created nor destroyed; rather, it transforms from one form to another.
Thus IMHO reos cannot be created or destroyed, rather transformed from one form to another among south African reonauts and the serious reonoughts (those with nought reos but a want/need for one as opposed to the reonots who neither need or want a reo).

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Christos

Just to add to that @Spydro I sold my black wrinkle reo grand sl to a man yesterday who was a reonaut and fell off the wagon. Some time lapses and he wants to get back to vaping but he sold his reos and wants a reo. (My take on the situation )

I don't need more than 2 reos and I would happily keep my grand but in my mind his needs for a reo are greater and the reo scarcity here compels me to assist a fellow reonauts.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## craigb

Christos said:


> Reos in south Africa are hard to come by and have a very small "cult" following.
> 
> Most of the folks can't justify the price for a reo or the wait from our useless bankrupt postal service.
> 
> I got my first reo from vapour Mountain when they were stocking reos locally but it was a spare they ordered and I managed to get it as the reos were all pre orders.
> 
> It was my 4th device as I was tired of regulated mods breaking and I didn't want to put am effort in to drip. Also I was looking for an all day device.
> 
> Needless to say IMHO the reo is worth its weight in gold and worth the wait.
> 
> Anyways from time to time people here ask for reos or want/need a reo in their life and the few of us who stock them in our personal capacity along with spares help other reonauts out.
> I recall having my tumbled grand lp and a sl lp anodized black. I bought a Woodvil from @Rob Fisher and fell in love with the Woodvil.
> 
> Needless to say the Woodvil was used daily, every day and a reonaut I knew had issues with a reo so I sold him my tumbled grand to get by as I had not used my grands for at least a month.
> 
> Another reonaut asked if he could purchase the reo I offered but it had been sold already so I sold him my sl lp.
> 
> I regret selling the reos but luckily for me when the Woodvil was in a not so healthy state another reonaut assisted me with a reo.
> 
> I'll probably never sell my P67's as I absolutely need 2 reos but the crux of what I'm saying is reos here are scarce and the avid reo users like to help each other out where they can etc.
> 
> I think this applies to reos and those people who use them and love them and see them as the perfect vape device:
> Energy can neither be created nor destroyed; rather, it transforms from one form to another.
> Thus IMHO reos cannot be created or destroyed, rather transformed from one form to another among south African reonauts and the serious reonoughts (those with nought reos but a want/need for one as opposed to the reonots who neither need or want a reo).


And so my to get list grows. You may now officially consider me a reonought.

Beautiful monologue @Christos . genuinely almost brought a tear to my eye.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

craigb said:


> And so my to get list grows. You may now officially consider me a reonought.
> 
> Beautiful monologue @Christos . genuinely almost brought a tear to my eye.



@craigb there is just something about a Reo that makes it a truely remarkable and appealing device. For me its the unique look (All Reos look amazing no matter which one you get) and the fact that it is a real daily driver mod because it is so robust. 

Sure it might get a nick or two but mechanical wise its the 'Rocky' of mods and just keeps going.

In the space of a year i have had 2 mods go bust on me (including a dna mod) for me that is pathetic hence why i am very pro mech.

And no body must tell me but a HE reg mod wont ever go bust. I call bull cause a mate of mines sx mini q class went bust on him last year after not even a year.

Long live the Reo...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

A reo in my mind is a HE mod. 
Yes there are other HE mods that are pricier but a reo most definately ticks all the HE requirements in my books.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> A reo in my mind is a HE mod.
> Yes there are other HE mods that are pricier but a reo most definately ticks all the HE requirements in my books.



For sure @Christos it most definatly is a HE Mod. 
Im not a beliver through of HE Reg Mods.


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> For sure @Christos it most definatly is a HE Mod.
> Im not a beliver through of HE Reg Mods.


There are some beautiful pieces that are regulated and I would gladly own.
Exceptional quality and hand crafted devices are in the few and far between but I guess that's the way things work. 
My main focus on mech or regulated or rather my outlook is quality over quantity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## E.T.

Christos said:


> Just to add to that @Spydro I sold my black wrinkle reo grand sl to a man yesterday who was a reonaut and fell off the wagon. Some time lapses and he wants to get back to vaping but he sold his reos and wants a reo. (My take on the situation )
> 
> I don't need more than 2 reos and I would happily keep my grand but in my mind his needs for a reo are greater and the reo scarcity here compels me to assist a fellow reonauts.



And just to add @Christos sold me a lot of spares yesteday that i just could not find locally for less then the shipping would have cost me from reosmods. I am set in the spares department for a while. so from his last couple of post he made the vaping life of 3 other reo fans a lot better

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Good read about your path with Reos @Christos. It works for you and that is a good thing.

When it comes to Reos, being here in the US is worlds apart from being in SA where they are not so easy to obtain, and have the shipping costs/problems that you have to deal with there. But compared to some gear bought by folks there that will have a shorter life span, some of which is also hard to obtain there, IMO the Reos are not expensive. As you know they are very near bullet proof and will last a lifetime. 

I knew about Reos for over a year before I bought the first one. I was still in my tube mod days then when I didn't see ever wanting to vape a "box". But even more so because of the cult attitudes associated with them same as I had also seen all during my ProVari days. So I was and still am not a supporter of the "Reo cult" attitudes on ECF that had many hundreds to thousands more Reo users than in all of SA. Mainly because I don't do cult's to start with, but also because the most outspoken were the kind of people I would not even give the time of day to. I didn't call myself a Reonaut there to not be associated with the cult, nor one despite only a very few folks there owning more of them than I did. 

Here at ESIGSSA I did accept being called a Reonaut. Because I don't consider them a cult here, and certainly not any are owned here by nasty attitude people that I know of. Instead I see Reos are owned here by folks that want them bad enough to find a way to buy them. 

Had it not been for the Reo "boxes" I've vaped for years now I would have never got on the TC Mod bandwagon at all that is so prevalent and the gear used by so many here. No doubt is was a fun ride despite the ups and downs in the gear I bought that has lasted almost a year. But that ride has mostly ran its course and it feels good to be getting back to the Reos more. For now some of both will share duty in my vaping.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> Good read about your path with Reos @Christos. It works for you and that is a good thing.
> 
> When it comes to Reos, being here in the US is worlds apart from being in SA where they are not so easy to obtain, and have the shipping costs/problems that you have to deal with there. But compared to some gear bought by folks there that will have a shorter life span, some of which is also hard to obtain there, IMO the Reos are not expensive. As you know they are very near bullet proof and will last a lifetime.
> 
> I knew about Reos for over a year before I bought the first one. I was still in my tube mod days then when I didn't see ever wanting to vape a "box". But even more so because of the cult attitudes associated with them same as I had also seen all during my ProVari days. So I was and still am not a supporter of the "Reo cult" attitudes on ECF that had many hundreds to thousands more Reo users than in all of SA. Mainly because I don't do cult's to start with, but also because the most outspoken were the kind of people I would not even give the time of day to. I didn't call myself a Reonaut there to not be associated with the cult, nor one despite only a very few folks there owning more of them than I did.
> 
> Here at ESIGSSA I did accept being called a Reonaut. Because I don't consider them a cult here, and certainly not any are owned here by nasty attitude people that I know of. Instead I see Reos are owned here by folks that want them bad enough to find a way to buy them.
> 
> Had it not been for the Reo "boxes" I've vaped for years now I would have never got on the TC Mod bandwagon at all that is so prevalent and the gear used by so many here. No doubt is was a fun ride despite the ups and downs in the gear I bought that has lasted almost a year. But that ride has mostly ran its course and it feels good to be getting back to the Reos more. For now some of both will share duty in my vaping.


In all honesty we use the word "cult" loosely. It's like the days I drove a rubicon and all jeep owners would flash and wave at each other out of some bond that all jeep owners had with other jeep owners. Also not popular here and a small group of devout followers. 
As time went by the car became a status symbol here and most jeeps are bought to show wealth and not because of their capability.
I enjoyed going places that were not usually accessibly to most cars and the jeep bond to me was the common offroading hobby the owners had.

Reos for me anyways were exclusive when I decided I want one and I can say they are probably out of reach of most because we are not prepared to wait and not because they are not available.

Some gear is just impossible to get and I definately won't be joining Facebook anytime soon as I'm not going to spend sleepless nights trying to get something that's almost impossible to acquire.

The cult reference is the perception most vapers seem to have for MTL/single battery 18650 vapers and specifically for reo owners and how they perceive reo owners to be elitists. Hence we have been grouped into a box even though for me anyways reos are just the tip of what I enjoy with vaping.

I also have a range of DNA devices and I absolutely am a fan of DNA boards as I love to tinker with settings and TC to enhance the experience for myself.

Interesting discussion to say the least.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Christos said:


> In all honesty we use the word "cult" loosely. It's like the days I drove a rubicon and all jeep owners would flash and wave at each other out of some bond that all jeep owners had with other jeep owners. Also not popular here and a small group of devout followers.
> As time went by the car became a status symbol here and most jeeps are bought to show wealth and not because of their capability.
> I enjoyed going places that were not usually accessibly to most cars and the jeep bond to me was the common offroading hobby the owners had.
> 
> Reos for me anyways were exclusive when I decided I want one and I can say they are probably out of reach of most because we are not prepared to wait and not because they are not available.
> 
> Some gear is just impossible to get and I definately won't be joining Facebook anytime soon as I'm not going to spend sleepless nights trying to get something that's almost impossible to acquire.
> 
> The cult reference is the perception most vapers seem to have for MTL/single battery 18650 vapers and specifically for reo owners and how they perceive reo owners to be elitists. Hence we have been grouped into a box even though for me anyways reos are just the tip of what I enjoy with vaping.
> 
> I also have a range of DNA devices and I absolutely am a fan of DNA boards as I love to tinker with settings and TC to enhance the experience for myself.
> 
> Interesting discussion to say the least.



Getting off topic, but I know the car thing well as I've owned a hellofalot of vehicles in my life, with many of them classics, hot rods, muscle cars, bikes and off road vehicles that some of are vehicles in smaller supply so somewhat elitist. Age old wave here is the Corvette Wave. A gif made for me for my current Stingray when it was Miss August 2006 in the International C3VR calendar the year after I got her.





I've had Jeeps and several other brands/models of 4X4's as well. Some pictures from a Jeep Rally in SE Utah you may like...

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Christos

Spydro said:


> Getting off topic, but I know the car thing well as I've owned a hellofalot of vehicles in my life, with many of them classics, hot rods, muscle cars, bikes and off road vehicles that some of are vehicles in smaller supply so somewhat elitist. Age old wave here is the Corvette Wave. A gif made for me for my current Stingray when it was Miss August 2006 in the International C3VR calendar the year after I got her.
> View attachment 86176
> 
> View attachment 86194
> 
> 
> I've had Jeeps and several other brands/models of 4X4's as well. Some pictures from a Jeep Rally in SE Utah you may like...
> 
> View attachment 86186
> 
> View attachment 86187
> 
> View attachment 86188


I like very much! 
That's the only reason to own a jeep right there!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro

Let's make this my last way off topic on all this @Christos. Salesmen over here will sell a 4X4, bike or very powerful sports car to anyone with the price of admission... whether they have a clue how to operate them or not.

I'm not going to link any of the really bad ones with serious injuries or loss of life on some of the hardest tracks in the Western US. But it can be a very expensive hobby even for experienced drivers in just equipment loss alone. Many of the organized climbs I did saw brand new 4X4's on what turned out to be their first AND last outing as they were completely totaled. Unfortunately some of those was the last for drivers and/or passengers as well. 

Mostly just tips and rolls that could have been avoided by more experienced drivers. 


The wrong way to get down the relatively easy Lion's Back... with a driver not up to the task. I won't fault the vehicle even though it did fail on top that helped start this fiasco. I had a '75 full size Blazer I kept in perfect mechanical condition that could handle anything I put it through allowing for it's width, weight and being somewhat top heavy when I had the top on it (was the last model year the entire hard top could be taken off the Blazers to be a full convertable... I relied more on the beefed up interior roll cage mine had).


The right way to go up and down the Lion's Back. Just a Sunday drive in the great outdoors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Some of my P67 color options..................

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Some of my P67 color options..................
> View attachment 86297
> View attachment 86298
> 
> 
> View attachment 86299


That red!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Got my baby today and loving it. 
What a Mod and glad to be part of the Reo family again.

@Ryangriffon im using the door you gave me. The colour looks amazing against the tumbled finish and is really diffrent to all the other doors so im not gonna anodise this door. Im gonna have to source a Red door again

Reactions: Winner 16 | Informative 1


----------



## Petrus

Clouds4Days said:


> Got my baby today and loving it.
> What a Mod and glad to be part of the Reo family again.
> 
> @Ryangriffon im using the door you gave me. The colour looks amazing against the tumbled finish and is really diffrent to all the other doors so im not gonna anodise this door. Im gonna have to source a Red door again
> 
> View attachment 86453


Wow @Clouds4Days, she is a beaut. Enjoy her my brother, now for the snappy to make her perfect.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> Wow @Clouds4Days, she is a beaut. Enjoy her my brother, now for the snappy to make her perfect.



Thanks @Petrus she is a real beaut. 
Now i cant wait for the snappy. I feel bad sticking a clone on her but it will have to do for now till the snappy arrives.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks @Petrus she is a real beaut.
> Now i cant wait for the snappy. I feel bad sticking a clone on her but it will have to do for now till the snappy arrives.


What a clone....that's like taking a super model on a date and telling her u only wanna cuddle...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> What a clone....that's like taking a super model on a date and telling her u only wanna cuddle...



I know 

Its the only other bf rda i have.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> I know
> 
> Its the only other bf rda i have.



@Clouds4Days ...at least you have a P67 in your hands bud...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> @Clouds4Days ...at least you have a P67 in your hands bud...



Did you get yours yet bud?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> Did you get yours yet bud?


Nope not yet


----------



## SAVapeGear

Giving the Hadaly a go on the P67

This juice is a 6mg but feels like a 18mg.It lets you sit and day dream for a while.

Not the right build for this juice.But reo was already filled with it.So I thought what the hell...............

0.36ohm build.3.5 ID,2 x 26SS Core wrapped with 38ga NI80

Ramp up time is good.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Petrus

SAVapeGear said:


> Giving the Hadaly a go on the P67
> 
> This juice is a 6mg but feels like a 18mg.It lets you sit and day dream for a while.
> 
> Not the right build for this juice.But reo was already filled with it.So I thought what the hell...............
> 
> 0.36ohm build.3.5 ID,2 x 26SS Core wrapped with 38ga NI80
> 
> Ramp up time is good.
> 
> View attachment 86474
> View attachment 86475
> View attachment 86476
> View attachment 86477
> View attachment 86478


@SAVapeGear , perfect build, that is why I stick to my 12 mg sub ohm, I like the "Where am I feeling"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Oh another thing peeps. Rob from Reos Mods may have misplaced my hotspring either that or he forgot to slip one at all. If anyone finds a extra hotspring in their parcel please let me know thanks peeps.
Tagging @KB_314 @incredible_hullk @Christos @Rob Fisher and @SAVapeGear


----------



## Rob Fisher

Clouds4Days said:


> Oh another thing peeps. Rob from Reos Mods may have misplaced my hotspring either that or he forgot to slip one at all. If anyone finds a extra hotspring in their parcel please let me know thanks peeps.
> Tagging @KB_314 @incredible_hullk @Christos @Rob Fisher and @SAVapeGear



Remind me before the JHB April Vape Meet and I'll bring you one @Clouds4Days!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Rob Fisher said:


> Remind me before the JHB April Vape Meet and I'll bring you one @Clouds4Days!



Thanks uncle @Rob Fisher , i like to be prepaired incase my stupidity kicks in 

Also i wanted to find out. Does the P67 have anyform of firing protection (button lock) so one can carry safely in the pocket?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks uncle @Rob Fisher , i like to be prepaired incase my stupidity kicks in
> 
> Also i wanted to find out. Does the P67 have anyform of firing protection (button lock) so one can carry safely in the pocket?


There is black piece that moves across.You press your battery down and slide the black piece between the battery and positive contact

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVapeGear said:


> There is black piece that moves across.You press your battery down and slide the black piece between the battery and positive contact



Found it  thanks bud.


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Oh another thing peeps. Rob from Reos Mods may have misplaced my hotspring either that or he forgot to slip one at all. If anyone finds a extra hotspring in their parcel please let me know thanks peeps.
> Tagging @KB_314 @incredible_hullk @Christos @Rob Fisher and @SAVapeGear


Sorry bud already sold 2 of my hotsprings to people in need. 
If you collapse your spring pm me. I have extra but they are my backups.
I think you are not far from me. 
I'll sell you one for 5 usd plus 55 usd delivery within the hour to your door

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> Sorry bud already sold 2 of my hotsprings to people in need.
> If you collapse your spring pm me. I have extra but they are my backups.
> I think you are not far from me.
> I'll sell you one for 5 usd plus 55 usd delivery within the hour to your door



Thanks bud i understand the repair gear is getting low , but luckily uncle @Rob Fisher was kind enough to offer me one when we meet up at the vape meet.


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVapeGear said:


> Giving the Hadaly a go on the P67
> 
> This juice is a 6mg but feels like a 18mg.It lets you sit and day dream for a while.
> 
> Not the right build for this juice.But reo was already filled with it.So I thought what the hell...............
> 
> 0.36ohm build.3.5 ID,2 x 26SS Core wrapped with 38ga NI80
> 
> Ramp up time is good.
> 
> View attachment 86474
> View attachment 86475
> View attachment 86476
> View attachment 86477
> View attachment 86478



That black P67 looks amazing @SAVapeGear . love it with the tumbled door.
I love the colours one can get but im so OCD about paint chips thats why lately ive been opting for raw finishes.


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Got my baby today and loving it.
> What a Mod and glad to be part of the Reo family again.
> 
> @Ryangriffon im using the door you gave me. The colour looks amazing against the tumbled finish and is really diffrent to all the other doors so im not gonna anodise this door. Im gonna have to source a Red door again
> 
> View attachment 86453



Congrats on the P67 @Clouds4Days !
She looks stunning!

I know how excited you were for this and the anticipation you went through before getting it.

Wishing you many happy vapes and lots of vaping pleasure!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro

Clouds4Days said:


> That black P67 looks amazing @SAVapeGear . love it with the tumbled door.
> I love the colours one can get but im so OCD about paint chips thats why lately ive been opting for raw finishes.



When you want murder Reos (black) the best option IMO are those that are black anodized. They don't chip like the black wrinkle can. The ano's can be scratched, but it has to be a deep scratch down to the aluminum. Next best basic black choice is the Silver Vein. That finish will darken over time until it is all black if it in not clear coated, the only way to slow down or stop it from turning all black. The down side is that the clear coat itself can chip if dropped, etc, and to fix the chips the right way you need to peel all of the clear coat off and clear coat the whole Reo again. Too much bother to me, so I only have one black wrinkle, 2 silver veins and the rest that are black are all black ano's. Same with doors for black color contrast on the Reos, my extra black doors are all black ano's.

For future reference, if Robert has enough extra black ano doors in stock he may switch them out on a new Reo being bought in whatever color/finish it is for just the difference in cost on the slightly more expensive ano door itself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

So I phone the post office call center and they say one cannot call ems at all and I must just cross my fingers and wait for the package... what the &$&$& is wrong with our entities...bunch of blooming MF Idiots ...even flippin Somalia and the Sahara desert has better service than this


----------



## Petrus

incredible_hullk said:


> So I phone the post office call center and they say one cannot call ems at all and I must just cross my fingers and wait for the package... what the &$&$& is wrong with our entities...bunch of blooming MF Idiots ...even flippin Somalia and the Sahara desert has better service than this


Send a mail to JIMC. They normally respond quickly.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Petrus said:


> Send a mail to JIMC. They normally respond quickly.


Thanks @Petrus will give that a shot


----------



## Clouds4Days

Some insight please peeps. I see you can adjust the 510 pin in the mod with the provided allen key. I have tightened the 510 all the way down but my atty still doesnt sit flush.

Is there any other adjustment?

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Clouds4Days said:


> Some insight please peeps. I see you can adjust the 510 pin in the mod with the provided allen key. I have tightened the 510 all the way down but my atty still doesnt sit flush.
> 
> Is there any other adjustment?
> 
> View attachment 86626


Seems like they are all like that.Maybe to protect the mod but that gap should have been smaller.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Clouds4Days said:


> Some insight please peeps. I see you can adjust the 510 pin in the mod with the provided allen key. I have tightened the 510 all the way down but my atty still doesnt sit flush.
> 
> Is there any other adjustment?
> 
> View attachment 86626


I can just think that RDA's with a long 510 will really look bad.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVapeGear said:


> I can just think that RDA's with a long 510 will really look bad.



@incredible_hullk hulk mentioned to me one of his bf rda also have a gap but his goon lp sits flush.

@Petrus does the snappy sit flush ?


----------



## Petrus

Clouds4Days said:


> @incredible_hullk hulk mentioned to me one of his bf rda also have a gap but his goon lp sits flush.
> 
> @Petrus does the snappy sit flush ?


Yes, no problem. Adjust your pin


----------



## incredible_hullk

Ok so my OCD can calm the shit down...maybe a beauty ring will cover it up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> @incredible_hullk hulk mentioned to me one of his bf rda also have a gap but his goon lp sits flush.
> 
> @Petrus does the snappy sit flush ?


Smaller gap than my other bfs


----------



## Spydro

Clouds4Days said:


> Some insight please peeps. I see you can adjust the 510 pin in the mod with the provided allen key. I have tightened the 510 all the way down but my atty still doesnt sit flush.
> 
> Is there any other adjustment?
> 
> View attachment 86626



I have dozens of bf atty's for my Reos... never had a problem adjusting any of them so the atty fits down flush (although I do leave a whisker gap so they don't scratch the Reos). 

By any chance do you not know that the 510 adjustment grub is reverse threaded? All the way down for the grub is counter-clockwise.

Or maybe that atty has an extra long protruding positive pin???

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SAVapeGear

Spydro said:


> I have dozens of bf atty's for my Reos... never had a problem adjusting any of them so the atty fits down flush (although I do leave a whisker gap so they don't scratch the Reos).
> 
> By any chance do you not know that the 510 adjustment grub is reverse threaded? All the way down for the grub is counter-clockwise.
> 
> Or maybe that atty has an extra long protruding positive pin???


This batch of P67,510s are all so high.The 510 is flush with the mod,but you can't adjust it lower down.All the way screwed in and it still have about a 1.5mm gap.Even with the OL16s.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Spydro

SAVapeGear said:


> This batch of P67,510s are all so high.The 510 is flush with the mod,but you can't adjust it lower down.All the way screwed in and it still have about a 1.5mm gap.Even with the OL16s.



Maybe Robert had a new batch of grubs made that are out of spec. Let him know and he'll replace.

Quick fix would be to simply shorten the grub on the "nose" end (file, grinder/stone, crocus cloth, etc).

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Christos

My gap is perfect for my needs.
I always clean the 510 when rewicking and hated adjusting the pin if you wipe In a counterclockwise direction. Now it's a no fuss clean with no readjusting.
I always run the atty's about 1mm above the reo to avoid mod scratches.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Spydro said:


> Maybe Robert had a new batch of grubs made that are out of spec. Let him know and he'll replace.
> 
> Quick fix would be to simply shorten the grub on the "nose" end (file, grinder/stone, crocus cloth, etc).



The grub screw is flush at the bottom of the 510 pin.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

What does P67 means or how did the name come about?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

Another easy fix would be to use mod guard(s) under the atty. I used to make my own, but buy them now in packages of 5 from Kidney Puncher. 22mm, 25mm or 30mm are available, and they can be altered to other atty sizes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro

SAVapeGear said:


> What does P67 means or how did the name come about?



Sorry, only those of us in the Reosmods Secret Society are trusted with that information.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Sorry to hear about this @Clouds4Days 
I dont like it when atties dont sit flush
I have it with my Subtank mini V2 on my Evic VTC mini and it drove me to switch mods for that atty.

My Nuppins and OL16 sit flush on my LP Reo Grand and my LP Reo Red which has an adjustable 510 - and thats not even with adjusting it to the lowest it will go.

Maybe you should check with another atty and see what happens. Hope you get sorted

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------



## johan

Clouds4Days said:


> Some insight please peeps. I see you can adjust the 510 pin in the mod with the provided allen key. I have tightened the 510 all the way down but my atty still doesnt sit flush.
> 
> Is there any other adjustment?
> 
> View attachment 86626



To protect 510 connector place an O-ring between RDA and P67 510 connector.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Spydro said:


> Sorry, only those of use in the Reosmods Secret Society are trusted with that information.


So then we did get P68s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

@Clouds4Days, easy fix is to sell your p67 to me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

johan said:


> To protect 510 connector place an O-ring between RDA and P67 510 connector.



Winner. Before the adjustable 510's came along (that most of the older Reos could be retrofitted to), using o-rings under the atty was standard ops on all the Reos. So was using them on the firing button under a cap on it if installed and you were mashing contacts when firing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Sorry to hear about this @Clouds4Days
> I dont like it when atties dont sit flush
> I have it with my Subtank mini V2 on my Evic VTC mini and it drove me to switch mods for that atty.
> 
> My Nuppins and OL16 sit flush on my LP Reo Grand and my LP Reo Red which has an adjustable 510 - and thats not even with adjusting it to the lowest it will go.
> 
> Maybe you should check with another atty and see what happens. Hope you get sorted



Ive tried my Hadaly on her and same gap and @SAVapeGear has tried his OL16 and same gap also @incredible_hullk has tried a lo pro and goon lp also has a gap.

I think this is something on all the new P67 which is a little of a shame. I would hate to say this as the P67 has been on my list for ages but i do see this as a flaw


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> Ive tried my Hadaly on her and same gap and @SAVapeGear has tried his OL16 and same gap also @incredible_hullk has tried a lo pro and goon lp also has a gap.
> 
> I think this is something on all the new P67 which is a little of a shame. I would hate to say this as the P67 has been on my list for ages but i do see this as a flaw



Thats not great @Clouds4Days - i wonder if Rob from Reosmods changed it slightly. Or if he knows this is happening.


----------



## Spydro

It's a very minor problem @Clouds4Days in comparison to the many major problems seen with so much other gear that I've seen on this forum. How you chose to feel about it, whether you'll make it work with a little effort on your part by easily fixing it or contacting the Reosmods is up to you.

Better yet, I'll call Robert for all of you and get back to you.

ETA, will try again later... he apparently is not there right now or is too busy in the machine shop.


----------



## Moey_Ismail

@Clouds4Days I think it's purposely that way so that the atomizer doesn't scratch the top of your P67 and if there is a leak it juice won't get trapped under your atomizer so you'll spot it quickly

, the gap from yours is larger though, perhaps a longer pin on your atomizer? Dunno if I was just lucky or all are this way but with mine at it's lowest turn my OL16's airflow is perfect side to side, no adjusting necessary


----------



## SAVapeGear

Clouds4Days said:


> Ive tried my Hadaly on her and same gap and @SAVapeGear has tried his OL16 and same gap also @incredible_hullk has tried a lo pro and goon lp also has a gap.
> 
> I think this is something on all the new P67 which is a little of a shame. I would hate to say this as the P67 has been on my list for ages but i do see this as a flaw


Dibs

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

SAVapeGear said:


> Dibs


I called it first  
I'll take all the "defective" P67's of your hands guys.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Thats not great @Clouds4Days - i wonder if Rob from Reosmods changed it slightly. Or if he knows this is happening.





Spydro said:


> It's a very minor problem in comparison to the many major problems seen with so much other gear that I've seen on this forum. How you chose to feel about it, whether you'll make it work with a little effort on your part by easily fixing it or contacting the Reosmods is up to you.
> 
> Better yet, I'll call Robert for all of you and get back to you.



I havent worried too much to mail Rob because either one of two things.
1- it was made this way so nothing one can do.
2- its a flaw (but i doubt it is a flaw as i have never heard of such from a reo) but if it is. No ways in hell im sending the mod with sapo  and im not paying R700 for coureir costs again.

So either way will just have to live with it and work around my ocd i guess.


----------



## Silver

Clouds4Days said:


> I havent worried too much to mail Rob because either one of two things.
> 1- it was made this way so nothing one can do.
> 2- its a flaw (but i doubt it is a flaw as i have never heard of such from a reo) but if it is. No ways in hell im sending the mod with sapo  and im not paying R700 for coureir costs again.
> 
> So either way will just have to live with it and work around my ocd i guess.



You could mail Rob and find out - then based on the feedback
You could sell it to one of the other guys
Then get another one 
Only snag is the agony and pain anticipating its arrival


----------



## SAVapeGear

Clouds4Days said:


> I havent worried too much to mail Rob because either one of two things.
> 1- it was made this way so nothing one can do.
> 2- its a flaw (but i doubt it is a flaw as i have never heard of such from a reo) but if it is. No ways in hell im sending the mod with sapo  and im not paying R700 for coureir costs again.
> 
> So either way will just have to live with it and work around my ocd i guess.


1.You can send me your banking details
2.I will send my courier to collect.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I could not live with that gap... let's see what Rob says when @Spydro gets hold of him.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Clouds4Days said:


> I havent worried too much to mail Rob because either one of two things.
> 1- it was made this way so nothing one can do.
> 2- its a flaw (but i doubt it is a flaw as i have never heard of such from a reo) but if it is. No ways in hell im sending the mod with sapo  and im not paying R700 for coureir costs again.
> 
> So either way will just have to live with it and work around my ocd i guess.



You've been offered a bunch of explanations and very easy options. As I said if it was a problem on Resomods end (out of spec) it won't cost you a dime, he'll send replacements. If you are not willing to easily fix it yourself then I guess you'll have to live with it until then. But realize that even a piece of $2000 HE gear can slip through the cracks sometimes not 110% perfect. There's been a lot of whining all through the process to get these Reos in SA due to the problems you folks have with your customs and mail service. So I guess I shouldn't expect less when a minor issue arises. 

I keep trying to call Robert until I reach him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## DoubleD

I'm thinking these P67 510's were the same ones' that were designed for the Grand which had the catch cup, hence the gap. 

In a world where I owned a beautiful P67, I wouldn't want to send it back, so I would either use a o ring or beauty ring in the meantime, until I could find out exactly how much I could press fit the 510 further down to accommodate average 510 length  extreme, I know... but that P67 wont leave my sight 

Maybe something to note to Rob, someone?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

Rob Fisher said:


> I could not live with that gap... let's see what Rob says when @Spydro gets hold of him.



Rob. Can I ask Robert to send replacements to you to disperse to those who got P67's from this small run?


----------



## DoubleD

Spydro said:


> Rob. Can I ask Robert to send replacements to you to disperse to those who got P67's from this small run?



Did he mention what the replacement parts were? 510 assembly or just the grub screws?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spydro said:


> Rob. Can I ask Robert to send replacements to you to disperse to those who got P67's from this small run?



Sure Larry!


----------



## Clouds4Days

DoubleD said:


> I'm thinking these P67 510's were the same ones' that were designed for the Grand which had the catch cup, hence the gap.
> 
> In a world where I owned a beautiful P67, I wouldn't want to send it back, so I would either use a o ring or beauty ring in the meantime, until I could find out exactly how much I could press fit the 510 further down to accommodate average 510 length  extreme, I know... but that P67 wont leave my sight
> 
> Maybe something to note to Rob, someone?



For sure, dont get me wrong as mentioned by me many a times ive been wanting this baby for a long time now and i dont think i will give her up that easily without getting a nickname of a flipper 

I can easily make a spacer to fill that gap (that is no issue) 

And you are 100% right @Spydro there is always at some time or another glitches that happen in manufacturing (i know as this is my industry)


----------



## Spydro

I heard back from Robert tonight. 

...quote...
I checked the 510s we're installing, everything is ok on my end.
There are over 6000 reos out there with the new 510 connection. They are all set with a jig to the same measurement.
I am almost positive their atomizer 510 threads are longer then they should be.
I need a measurement from the base of the atty to the bottom of their 510 to give someone a solid answer. It should be roughly 4.5 mm.
Any of these guys are welcome to email me, I am happy to help them if I can.
...end quote...

I know from long experience that atty 510 length's, threads, etc can vary from manufacture to manufacture, and between authentic and clones of them.

My last suggestion to all of you is to follow his advice, measure your atty's and contact him directly yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

Spydro said:


> I heard back from Robert tonight.
> 
> ...quote...
> I checked the 510s we're installing, everything is ok on my end.
> There are over 6000 reos out there with the new 510 connection. They are all set with a jig to the same measurement.
> I am almost positive their atomizer 510 threads are longer then they should be.
> I need a measurement from the base of the atty to the bottom of their 510 to give someone a solid answer. It should be roughly 4.5 mm.
> Any of these guys are welcome to email me, I am happy to help them if I can.
> ...end quote...
> 
> I know from long experience that atty 510 length's, threads, etc can vary from manufacture to manufacture, and between authentic and clones of them.
> 
> My last suggestion to all of you is to follow his advice, measure your atty's and contact him directly yourself.


I wonder if he thinks we are first time reo users.

I personally have had more than 10 Reos.

The catchcup on the Latest Reo Grand is a little higher than the 510.If one had to cut the catch cup flush with the 510,They would also have the same problem.

I only use OL16s and they have the shortest 510 travel.But because of that little raised lip on the normal reo grand,one can't see the gap and have to adjust the pin a little out to make contact.


----------



## SAVapeGear

What bothers me is that some people don't have this issue like @Petrus and you @Spydro and you guys also use OL16s.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

OL16s pin is 4.5mm


----------



## M5000

Is anyone getting a slight wobble/movement/slant of the atty when fully tightened?


----------



## Clouds4Days

SAVapeGear said:


> OL16s pin is 4.5mm



I will measure the hadaly when i get to work with a digital vernier caliper.


----------



## Clouds4Days

M5000 said:


> Is anyone getting a slight wobble/movement/slant of the atty when fully tightened?



No movent. It is sitting tight.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus

SAVapeGear said:


> What bothers me is that some people don't have this issue like @Petrus and you @Spydro and you guys also use OL16s.


@SAVapeGear, I had run the following atty's with no problems and no gaps on both my P67's. OL16, Radius, Hadaly, Snapdragon V1.5, Cyclone. Keep in mind, me and @Spydro and @Rob Fisher P67's were of the first run.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Petrus said:


> @SAVapeGear, I had run the following atty's with no problems and no gaps on both my P67's. OL16, Radius, Hadaly, Snapdragon V1.5, Cyclone. Keep in mind, me and @Spydro and @Rob Fisher P67's were of the first run.



My Hadaly doesn't sit flush like yours @Petrus .
Measured the 510 pin on the hadaly and its beween 4.8 and 4.9 mm


----------



## SAVapeGear

My hadaly is 4.7mm


----------



## KB_314

Reomail

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Clouds4Days

KB_314 said:


> Reomail
> View attachment 87015



Wow.... Nice... The yellow actualy looks really cool. Congratulations bud, wish you many happy vapes .

I been using mine every night and the tube mechs are not happy about this at all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

KB_314 said:


> Reomail
> View attachment 87015


Damn shud have got yellow..was in my cart and thought it wud look kak... it's stunning

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Braai check...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

Clouds4Days said:


> Braai check...
> 
> View attachment 87016


What atty @Clouds4Days ?


----------



## Clouds4Days

incredible_hullk said:


> What atty @Clouds4Days ?



Its my SXK Oddis atty. Flavour on this thing is great, really intense flavour. Vaping Diy bublegum milkshake on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

